# Official F10 Coding thread---Exploring Your F10



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope this will be the most intriguing thread!

We will discuss all the options available and try to share as much information as possible .

*Knowledge Transfer:* Find the attached pdf in the below link and go through it ... It will give you the basics to start also check the attached PDF (Thanks to modular93 fox)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6823380&postcount=6 (If the link doesnt work go to post # 6 in this thread)

*How to make the Enet cable* (You need this cable to connect your car and you laptop), Its not hard to make your own cable.
It would cost around 10 to 15$ to make a cable.

Please use the below link to find the detailed description on how to make your cable (Thanks to IMSw1) and also check teh attached PDF for detailed schematics

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6825214&postcount=52 (If the link doesnt work go to post # 52 in this thread)

_*List of things that can be programed: *_(Thanks to All contributing Members)

Please check the Cheat Sheet for the list

*Data Files Required to code your car:*

F001 psdzdata covers the F01/F02/F04 7-series and F07 5-series
F010 psdzdata covers the F10 5-series and F12/F13 6-series
F020 psdzdata covers the F20 1-series and F30 3-series (There is no Z4 F-chassis yet)
F025 psdzdata covers the F25 X3-series (There is no X5 F-chassis yet).

More details in the below Link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6827272&postcount=91

*Cheat Sheet:*

What Module to modify.. What Parameter and What value will be explained in the attached cheat sheet... This will have all our new discoveries going forward.

This thread is dedicated to help fellow festers! Will add more details as and when available just follow the thread for updates!

Volunteers: People who can install for others /Willing to help others with installation

1) DreamCar (NJ,MD)
2) Shawnsheridan (Houston,TX)
3) Imsw1 (Dayton, OH)
4) Svache (Oahu.HI)
5) hd750Li (DFW, TX)
6) wdimagineer (MD)

This is just the basic info... Will add more info in next two days

All the credit goes to Sean and Shawn

Disclaimer: Try it/use it/ request it at your own risk and blah blah and all that cra*P.......

Important: Please dont use "Quote" when replying... In that way it will be less cluttered and easy to browse once it is sticky... :thumbup:

Sub Threads:

*SLI* :http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6863231#post6863231

For the video lovers here is teh feast:
http://youtu.be/1dzvhZggafg

http://youtu.be/HdgecnfqoDg










Transfering your phone ring tone to your car.

Before

http://youtu.be/EG4MR-o1eSg

After

http://youtu.be/WuLUgAGypfw


----------



## hd750Li (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd sense that you would start another thread dedicated to "group buy of E-sys token"?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

May be we don't have to...


----------



## scuzzlebutt (Jun 6, 2006)

I volunteer my '12 550i xDrive. PM me with what I need to get, i'm in the IT Networking field and have an degree in programming so I can handle anything you throw at me.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey volunteers are the ones who are willing to help other festers ... Not the test cars


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Dreamcar,

Thanks for putting this thread together so we can compile all the coding information into one area.

I put togther a "Coding Information Links" pdf for forum members to use until we can pull all the information togther into this thread. Use it for now to get an idea of what you're going to need to get started coding your F-10. I think I speak for many of us (Dreamcar, shawnsheridan) that we would prefer to teach you how to do it, so as new modules are located you can just go to your garage, fire up the laptop and code to your hearts content. It seems daunting, but it really isn't. As an example, I know a person that was quite apprehensive about coding, now he won't stop locating modules...I don't have to mention any names (he's the one with the huge coding list).

Dreamcar, if you would like to throw the pdf into the first post, please feel free to do so, it belongs to the forum now...do with it as you please.

Now, I'm not going to claim as many states as Dreamcar, but I have Dayton, OH and the surrounding area covered if you really don't want to do this yourself. There's no charge for coding, but you will have to come to me.

I'm also willing to walk you through your cable build if you need the help. The network cable crimper is probably the most specialized tool you will need.

Sean


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

I believe Shawn also has closing trunk from remote and inside button as well as sunroof close from CA / fob.

As for this thread - love it! When I get back home I'm going to get my laptop setup to rock and roll. Hopefully my cable is being built soon! :thumb up: 

If I get familiar enough with the software, I will be sure to help out fellow 'festers do this on their cars. I'm hoping that once I get the package together it will only take a couple of weeks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I can help anyone with E-Sys installation and the use of it for basic Coding, and like Sean, I can code F10's in the Houston area, and at no charge of course.

Here is what we know so far: 

***8226;	Digital Speed in MPH on Dash (BC) 
***8226;	Replace "Surround" On/Off checkbox with "L7 Surround" Slider (-5/+5) on Settings=>Tone screen
***8226;	Close Trunk from Inside Button 
***8226;	Close Trunk from FOB 
***8226;	Fold Mirrors from Comfort Access (Door Handle) 
***8226;	Fold Mirrors from FOB 
***8226;	Close Windows and Moon Roof from Comfort Access (Door Handle) 
***8226;	Close Windows and Moon Roof from FOB 
***8226;	Disable Driver and Passenger Seat Belt Reminders
***8226;	Disable Driver and Passenger Seat Disconnect Reminders
***8226;	Disable Driver and Passenger Dashboard Seat Status Displays
***8226;	Disable Front and Rear Window Disruption - (keep closing when door is opened) 
***8226;	Unlock Doors on Single Push of Start/Stop Button (allows single pull of door handle to exit)
***8226;	Enable Efficient Dynamic Sport CID (Power & Torque Meters)
***8226;	Fog Lights Stay On with High Beams / Flash to Pass
***8226;	Enable Welcome Lights (Fog lights, License Plate Lights, Taillights, Position Lights (Front Side LED's), Low Beams, High Beams)
***8226;	Welcome Light Activation time
***8226;	Follow Me Home Activation time 
***8226;	Enable VIM (Video-In-Motion)
***8226;	Remove NAV Startup Disclaimer 
***8226;	Remove PDC & Sideview Camera Disclaimer
***8226;	Remove Night Vision Camera Disclaimer 
***8226;	High Beam Brightness in %
***8226;	DRL Brightness in %
***8226;	DRL Modes (i.e. Disable Taillights on DRL)
***8226;	Always Remember Air Recirculating
***8226;	HUD Turn Signals


----------



## rlsolomon (Mar 22, 2012)

Is E-sys on torrent? No usenet access  I can put it on torrent if someone can get it to me. I can also remove the p/w from the PDF(s) if that's desired.

Re: the summary PDF - could you add a version # or something to it so we can track?

Awesome work all! Thanks!
Richard


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Richard,
Instead of maintaining different version let us have only the latest version... and i think it is too early to baseline them!
What you think


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@rlsolomon; PM Sent. I guess we will be seeing a Torrent soon...:grouphug:


----------



## RambleJ (Oct 20, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> I can help anyone with E-Sys installation and the use of it for basic Coding, and like Sean, I can code F10's in the Houston area, and at no charge of course.
> 
> Here is what we know so far:
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds amazing. The one that i am really interesting in the the Dynamic Sport CID. Only if you weren't 4 hours away. Anyone able to do this in the DFW area?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys Please kindly dont use "Reply with Quote" please use Reply/Quick Reply and if you want to address to any member just use his ID....

Just want to keep the thread clean to make it easy for the new members to go through it.  Just in case if this becomes Sticky!!!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

I have sent a message to the admins requesting this be stickied.


----------



## RajG (Mar 9, 2008)

For the "Close Trunk from FOB", do you need to have the convenience package? I unfortunately don't have that. I'm guessing you need to have the package, but hoping to be pleasantly surprised.

Raj


----------



## hd750Li (Jul 5, 2010)

shawn or sean, can you please pm me the files? I will upload to rapidshare and few more sources. Thanks.

I've been so itching to code my F02.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

RajG said:


> For the "Close Trunk from FOB", do you need to have the convenience package? I unfortunately don't have that. I'm guessing you need to have the package, but hoping to be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Raj


Yes, you would need the power trunk.


----------



## RajG (Mar 9, 2008)

Dang it, not surprised. Thanks for the response.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Raj,

Dont be disappointed there are many other interesting tweaks! Hope you read the list from Shawn!


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude, this is amazing. Is there anyone in the NY/Tri-state area that can do this? If not then my friend and I are going to attempt to be the first. haha


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Clutchee I am in NJ We can plan a meet and see if we have couple more guys!


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm as anxious as the rest of you to getting started on this. My whole wish list of changes has already been exposed...good work guys. I'm on the road this week but expect to get at it next week when I'm back at my normal office (I already have e-sys, just waiting to the cable). 

BTW Should this thread not be moved to the DIY section?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

NO we want this to be completely in reach to all the festers this is the better way... DIY has very less exposure!

Thanks Decaf and the "Admin" We just made it to Sticky!..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hd750Li; PM Sent.


----------



## hchohan (Jan 29, 2012)

anyone doing this on the west coast?? norcal?


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Clutchee I am in NJ We can plan a meet and see if we have couple more guys!


Wait...do you know how to code or are you interested in learning as well? (getting me all excited) haha. I have one friend who just got a new f10 and we're looking to work on it soon.


----------



## hd750Li (Jul 5, 2010)

Shawn....thanks man!


----------



## Imothph (May 1, 2011)

"Digital Speed in MPH on Dash (BC)" would save me $1300 - only reason Im planning on ordering with HUD is that I can't see the top third of the speedo because of the steering-wheel rim. Same issue in my E350, but it has digital speed readout in dash as a standard user-selectable option.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

@Clutchee I will be able to do the coding soon...
Buy if you have the background you can try it on your own too.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

@ hd750Li, Once you get every thing going... please help fellow festers in your area ... Support the cause :thumbup:


----------



## hchohan (Jan 29, 2012)

also....if anyone can work on deactivating the 'ac automatically turning on' feature upon start up. it is annoying.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Yup As more poeple will start working on this soon... we will have lot of exploring and discoveries


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

@DreamCar - sweet. I don't have any background on coding at all, just reading up on forums etc. However, my friend and I are working to build the cable this weekend and will attempt to learn how to code haha. By the way, is it possible to mess up the system? and what about warranty?

Also can someone PM the links to download the files necessary used to program? much appreciated.

**EDITED**

I am reading here that we need to purchase a "token" to use the e-sys? 
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=677656


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI. "Always Remember Air Recirculating" has been added to the list.

Also, for MY 2012's. I believe the Automatic Start/Stop function can be coded to where it remembers and starts up in the state it was last in (e.g. off) when the engine was turned off. Since I have a MY 2011, I can not test it though; however, I have someone who will supposedly test it soon.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@clutchlee; Yes, E-Sys requires a valid token, along with ISTA/P psdzdata files totaling around 10 Gb. I believe you will soon see that all of what you need is readily available.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn

People will go Bananas if the start/stop can be coded!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Imothph; You do want the F10 HUD, trust me. If not for the HUD itself, but for the beautiful full black panel dashboard display that comes with it. That alone makes the HUD worthwhile. 

As for speed, the dash BC readout is good, or you may want to consider an Escort Passport 9500ix, as besides the obvious benefit it brings as a high-end Radar Detector, it also has a configuration option to display your speed in MPH.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

@Imothph; there is hughe debates/threads in his forum about why you shouldnt miss the HUD! Thats the last option to be left behind.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Yeah, I figured disabling the Auto Start/Stop function would be quite popular, however, getting the M-HUD remains the Holy Grail.


----------



## hchohan (Jan 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> FYI. "Always Remember Air Recirculating" has been added to the list.
> 
> Also, for MY 2012's. I believe the Automatic Start/Stop function can be coded to where it remembers and starts up in the state it was last in (e.g. off) when the engine was turned off. Since I have a MY 2011, I can not test it though; however, I have someone who will supposedly test it soon.


THANKS shawn for adding my complaint to the list


----------



## hd750Li (Jul 5, 2010)

DreamCar: yep, I will definitely support festers in DFW area. Been doing that for quite a while now.

Do you mind if I open up another thread in F01/F02 sub forum? F-series is a different kind of animal which does not share a lot of coding features with F10.

Thanks for igniting the potentials of our fester community.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hchohan; You are welcome, but I am not sure that "ac automatically turning on" and ""Always Remember Air Recirculating" are one in the same?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI. "HUD Turn Signals" has been added to the list.


----------



## Imothph (May 1, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Imothph; You do want the F10 HUD, trust me. If not for the HUD itself, but for the beautiful full black panel dashboard display that comes with it. That alone makes the HUD worthwhile.


I plan on ordering it anyway, for the reasons you mention but also because my luck is such that I'd get the only F10 with that particular coding option locked out by NASA, for Homeland Security reasons.

Still, I plan on building a cable and figuring out where to get a token for for E-SYS.

Still feel like Im missing something.....OH RIGHT!...better get the car first.


----------



## alextremo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for doing this guys! Any chance there is a setting to remember the last EDC setting when the car is restarted?


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Feel free to add me to the list of individuals willing to help. One of my BMW friends gave me a cable to use and I'll have the software shortly.

I used to do this type of thing on my VAG cars all the time using VCDS/VAG-COM and helped contribute to that software's development by doing some previously thought impossible things, like Euro-only feature retrofits.

Happy to help anybody locally.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

*E-Sys 3.18 w est & pin*

Letitbit
Rapidshare
Turbobit

pass: bimmer
I did not try it. I wait my OBD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@alextremo; I have been on the hunt for the EDC (Dynamic Drive Control) Code, but haven't found it. I'm still hunting, but it may not exists.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, this is awesome news! Like someone else mentioned, I'm in IT as well, so I have crimpers and work with wiring from time to time. I'm also willing to be a guinea pig. If you guys are going to meet soon around the northern NJ area, I'm definitely game!

And to whomever was asking, get the HUD. It is well worth it. Once you go HUD, you won't go back.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

hans_gregor said:


> *E-Sys 3.18 w est & pin*
> http://www.hidelinks.com/?hen1uox5ss
> pass: bimmer
> 
> I did not try it. I wait my OBD


File seems to be gone already.


----------



## Lightwave (Apr 4, 2012)

Tach in the HUD would be wonderful. Any festers in Nor-Cal?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

*Cable Wiring Pictures (OBD2 Side)*

Excuse my crappy soldering skills. Here's some pictures of the OBD2 side of the ENET cable.

The cable in the picture is CAT6. For a better reference to the schematic, the following applies:

PIN 3 - Light Blue (CAT 6) would be Green Stripe (CAT5e)
PIN 4 & 5 (Bridged) - Brown (CAT 6) would be Brown (CAT5e) - This is what is grounded to the RJ-45
PIN 11 - Green (CAT6) would be Solid Green (CAT5e)
PIN 12 - White (CAT 6) would be Orange Stripe (CAT5e)
PIN 13 - Orange (CAT 6) would be Solid Orange (CAT5e)
PIN 8 and 16 (Bridged) with a 510ohm, 1/4 (.25) watt resistor

Sean


----------



## Ptoscano75 (May 3, 2012)

I'm in ny and would love to meet and have some of these tweaks. I must say I love this forum......


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fort Lee, NJ resident here...

This is big... Bigger than leveling up in "Contra" lol. Very interested in meeting and hopefully learning how to do this and sharing the knowledge. It all looks foreign to me so far though. 

I have an F13. Hope it's the same coding as the F10.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

hd750li,
No problem at all..,. But please keep us posted if you guys find any new tweaks


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

I found this, http://www.obdexpert.de/codieren/index.php


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Updated post #1 with few details .. Will add the excel sheet (With the help of Shawn) with all the module names and valid values for all the options that can be programmed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hans_gregor; Nice find! Thanks for the link.

@DreamCar; PM me your email address, and I will send you the Spreadsheet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Since I am HUDless, can someone with both the HUD and Active Cruise Control advise on:

1) What is the HUD Start-Up Screen? Is it another Disclaimer Screen?
2) Does the iBrake Distance appear in the HUD?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

If i am not wrong the HUD startup screen is not a disclaimer... When we start the car we can see a Nice BMW logo with red lines beneath the logo... I would bet 60% of the people wouldnt even notice this, it only stays for few seconds but looks very nice i wouldnt disable it

Like below 
(got it from Stealth.pilots thread)


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

CAS TC_MSA_MEMORY is confirmed to keep auto start/stop on or off through ignition cycles on my 01/2012 build F10 N55. 

Thank you guys very much for spotting this, the biggest gripe I had with this car is now gone...

Now to enable this same functionality for Sport and Sport+ modes, defaulting to Comfort mode is a little annoying.


----------



## alextremo (Feb 27, 2008)

To those that have built their own cable - do you feel it's easier to buy an open ended OBD2 cable, solder the resistor inline and crimp on a RJ45 connector, or cut a RJ45 patch cable and solder that to an OBD2 connector like ImSW1 shows above?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Itschase,

Good to see you here! Your contributions will be appreciated! Please keep us posted with your findings.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Well, isn't that freakin sexy!

@itschase; Thanks for confirming. Did you get CAS TC_MSA_MEMORY from my post on the other board?


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

Shawn,

I have been staring at that feature in the CAS for a few days, tempted to activate it and test functionality - but instead I wrote to the other Sean who confirmed this is what I should change.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@itschase; I wanted Sean to test it, but like me, he didn't have the feature on his car to test, so I had someone else testing it in a different board / thread and was still awaiting his confirmation. Thanks for confirming it instead!


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

itschase said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have been staring at that feature in the CAS for a few days, tempted to activate it and test functionality - but instead I wrote to the other Sean who confirmed this is what I should change.


Which I had initially stolen from Shawn. The circle is complete! :thumbup:

Sean


----------



## romeofrosty (Apr 10, 2011)

Though I would really love to do some of these changes, you guys are all talking greek to me. I'd be to afraid to try this on my own for fear of screwing up something else.
I also have a question; If you should require some future download from BMW, will this put the kabosh on all these self-made changes and cause the settings to revert back to the factory ones?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

@romeofrosty,

If you update the software in the future ..You have to program these option again (Shawn correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar and @romeofrosty; Yes. If the dealer reprograms the car, the coding will need to be redone on every affected module. If the dealer only updates one ECU, then only that ECU will be affected. If they update the whole car, then every ECU will need to be recoded.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

alextremo said:


> To those that have built their own cable - do you feel it's easier to buy an open ended OBD2 cable, solder the resistor inline and crimp on a RJ45 connector, or cut a RJ45 patch cable and solder that to an OBD2 connector like ImSW1 shows above?


I build these by hand because I have network cable available by the roll. That being said, I believe that so long as you can see the colors of the twisted pair through the RJ-45 then cutting the end of a patch cable is the easiest method because half the work is already done.

It's really not that expensive either. You can get a decent 10 ft patch for $6-$7, throw a OBD2 connector in there $4.99, an RJ-45 and a resistor $1.00 each (worst case) and maybe $5 in shipping getting it all to you and your cable cost you $18.99. Not a bad deal if you consider it would have cost you $100+ to activate DVD in motion.

Sean


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

alewifebp said:


> File seems to be gone already.


it's working, just enter the password to be redirected where the file is located


----------



## MCMB (Feb 17, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Since I am HUDless, can someone with both the HUD and Active Cruise Control advise on:
> 
> 1) What is the HUD Start-Up Screen? Is it another Disclaimer Screen?
> 2) Does the iBrake Distance appear in the HUD?


Shawn,

I have both ACC & HUD. Aside from the BMW logo appearing on start-up, the ACC does not show the iBrake distance. It does however, show a red car indicator if you get too close to the vehicle in front of you.

I would love to see the iBrake distance in HUD as well as the turn signals. Is there anyone in or around the Miami area that can help?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@MCMB; Thanks for the info. iBrake Distance in HUD looks doable, but will need to be confirmed.


----------



## kc1953 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok. So I realize all of you are going to get a good laugh about this post, but what the hell. So from what I understand, all you guys are doing is going into the pre-existing programming code, and enabling or disabling certain features that are already programmed, but not enabled through certain commands. Unless I am wrong, no one is actually writing new programming code. So here is the question, if all that is happening is that you are enabling functionality that already exists (or disabling it as the case may be), for God's sake, why doesn't BMW just make these features part of the settings that we have access to through the Idrive Nav screen. I mean, its not like we already can't change a million things...why not make it 2 million. Or would it make the car setup process just too confusing and overpowering for the average Joe? I can't see why BMW cares if we want to be able to push a button on our key fob and simultaneously lock the doors and fold the side view mirrors. Or show some specific information on the HUD, or whatever. If I am wrong and you all are actually writing new programming code, then I apologize. But that's not what it sounds like. It sounds like you are just inputing certain already existing commands to cause something different to happen than what is "hard wired" as a default.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

KC
You are right but The software is customized to each region depending on local DOT approvals and requirements.
and some options might not appropriate or suite certain region....Si


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Spreadsheet Sent. Check your email.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

Quick question regarding cable: I have a a programming cable but ends with USB instead of RJ45. Can we use the USB terminated cable instead of the RJ45?

Not a biggie since I also have the crimp tool to make an RJ45 terminated cable...

ShawnSheridan, let's see if we can get together next week!!!


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is iBrake? I have ACC and not sure what that is. Is it the preset following distance (the stack of four horizontal bars in the ACC display)?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Alex_c

If i am not wrong the one you are referring to works with older generations/software our F10/ESys needs the new OBD2 to RJ45 cable.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn

Got the Cheat Sheet... Now we are all in debt for you :thumbup:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

kc1953 said:


> Ok. So I realize all of you are going to get a good laugh about this post, but what the hell. So from what I understand, all you guys are doing is going into the pre-existing programming code, and enabling or disabling certain features that are already programmed, but not enabled through certain commands. Unless I am wrong, no one is actually writing new programming code. So here is the question, if all that is happening is that you are enabling functionality that already exists (or disabling it as the case may be), for God's sake, why doesn't BMW just make these features part of the settings that we have access to through the Idrive Nav screen. I mean, its not like we already can't change a million things...why not make it 2 million. Or would it make the car setup process just too confusing and overpowering for the average Joe? I can't see why BMW cares if we want to be able to push a button on our key fob and simultaneously lock the doors and fold the side view mirrors. Or show some specific information on the HUD, or whatever. If I am wrong and you all are actually writing new programming code, then I apologize. But that's not what it sounds like. It sounds like you are just inputing certain already existing commands to cause something different to happen than what is "hard wired" as a default.


No, you're not wrong.

As to why? I'm assuming it's a combination of different things. But I would say that the overriding reason is the litigious nature of the US. Things that might be enabled are disabled for "safety's' sake. :thumbdwn:


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> Alex_c
> 
> If i am not wrong the one you are referring to works with older generations/software our F10/ESys needs the new OBD2 to RJ45 cable.


My cable clearly says that is for the F series... BMW P/N 61119185171

So, would it work??!


----------



## nicewonky (Nov 13, 2011)

Any plans to post a spreadsheet that contains the relevant variables to code and the corresponding value? Or does this already reside somewhere?

Many thanks to shawnsheridian in my case to get started up. I'm based in NYC so more than happy to help anyone in the area once my system is up.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Alex,

In that case we should wait for Sean... He might have better information.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Nicewonky,

It will be added to the post #1 soon!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Good deal. Put that baby online (so people can find all my mistakes)!

@Itinj6; I believe with Active Cruise Control, a pre-defined distance to the vehicle ahead can be set as a number of seconds (reaction time), and my guess is the iBrake Distance Info would display that setting.	

@ alex_c; That cable with the ODB-USB Port will likely work with some diagnostic applications / tools; however, for Coding in E-Sys, it has to be an RJ45 Network Connection with IP Assignment.

In general, weekdays are a bitch for me, but I have baseball playoffs pretty much everynight next week, which would make it impossible. I can probably do something Saturday or Sunday, although that may be a problem for jjsC6 and his motorcycle.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheat Sheet is attached! Once again " try it at your own risk "


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Shawn. I figured that's what it was.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; "_*TRY IT AT YOUR OWN RISK*_". I love it. We have a Disclaimer on how to remove the Disclaimers. :rofl:


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

@alex_c,

I don't doubt that your cable says it will work with the F-series cars, and it will. The bad news is you're going to have to buy an ICOM for it to work, and even then in a very limitied capacity.

All the F-series vehicles (except 123d if I remember right) use E-Sys to program and the program expects to communicate using IP addresses. The cars have a pseudo DHCP server that issues an IP address to you computer, so our computers know how communication is going to occur. Now this connection can be done one of two ways but they are both IP address dependent. Either you use the ENET cable that most of us build and your NIC card does most of the translating through E-Sys, or your ICOM is issued the IP address and it does the translation through E-Sys but using it's interface. The D-CAN cable (I can't see yours perfectly, but it looks like that's what you have) will also only diagnose the F-series vehicles through an ICOM , clone or VM ICOM using IPNA.

The truth is we all need to get used to our vehicles using IP addresses as BMW and other car manufacturers switch over to the ASAM MCD-2D standard (Open Data eXchange). BMW even spent the time to port EDIABAS over to allow it to communicate via ENET, and that was so they could talk to the CIC in the E9X.

The other strange thing is the part number they are using. If it is a true BMW part number, then the cable you have should be a CIC Connecting Wire.

http://parts.bmwofsouthatlanta.com/...IC--Display-L=-850MM/1392557/61119185171.html

My advice...contact the seller and request a refund, then build an ENET cable.

Dreamcar - Here's the I-Level worksheet. It shows what chassis code lines up with which data set (psdzdata). Can you add it to the first post? Thanks.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

All right. 1,501 Views already. Just another *100,585*, and we will be right up there with the **Consolidated RFT Failures/Issues Thread**


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Shawn,

Shot you a PM about the DVD in motion coding on the spreadsheet, which by the way looks fantastic. No NETTODAT file coding necessary. 

All I have to say is that is a list! Thanks for taking the time to look through all the modules. Has your family seen you lately or do you live in the garage now?

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ImSW1; Maybe it is just me, but the Integration Level Table while informative is confusing as it relates to E-Sys, as when I look at it, one would not know that to code an F12 in E-Sys, one would use the F10 psdzdata or to code an F30, one would use the F20 psdzdata. Maybe I'm just missing something. 

Here is the simple narrative version:

F001 psdzdata covers the F01/F02/F04 7-series and F07 5-series
F010 psdzdata covers the F10 5-series and F12/F13 6-series
F020 psdzdata covers the F20 1-series and F30 3-series (There is no Z4 F-chassis yet)
F025 psdzdata covers the F25 X3-series (There is no X5 F-chassis yet).

I'm still getting some family time; just not much sleep since you sent me that damn Enet cable. 

I'm going to try and scale it back for a bit though, and catch up on some stuff, and some Z's.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

hans_gregor said:


> *E-Sys 3.18 w est & pin*
> http://www.hidelinks.com/?hen1uox5ss
> pass: bimmer
> 
> I did not try it. I wait my OBD


Your link and password work but the file: http:*//********/download/01205.0ebf8bd4b*****4b2bee291894ee/E-Sys_3.18.4.zip.html
can not be found. (The "*"s are mine to obscure the link)


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Erregend said:


> Your link and password work but the file: (The "*"s are mine to obscure the link)


For me is working. I will find two other mirrors.
I will update the initial post.


----------



## hchohan (Jan 29, 2012)

ImSW1 said:


> I build these by hand because I have network cable available by the roll. That being said, I believe that so long as you can see the colors of the twisted pair through the RJ-45 then cutting the end of a patch cable is the easiest method because half the work is already done.
> 
> It's really not that expensive either. You can get a decent 10 ft patch for $6-$7, throw a OBD2 connector in there $4.99, an RJ-45 and a resistor $1.00 each (worst case) and maybe $5 in shipping getting it all to you and your cable cost you $18.99. Not a bad deal if you consider it would have cost you $100+ to activate DVD in motion.
> 
> Sean


any chance i can buy one off of you? paypal you money for a cable?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

@Shawn.
I had to Add that disclaimer for the folks who are worried about the warranty/dealers !


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Updated post#1 with few more details


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

Guys:

I saw one item in the initial thread about "always remember air circulation". 

Is there any way to set the air circulation on a timer? One thing that drives me bananas about this car is that if you put the air to recirculate, it won't turn off. Or is this what that means? I assumed it was for startup. 

Seriously, if there is any way to have the circulation go off after, say, 10 minutes, that would be great!!!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn every thing is going Smoother than I thought.., I am gonna make a detailed report on the stuff I am doing.

I was able to get the windows control , trunk control an turn signal in HUD ,.. I liked turn signal better than all!!!

Working on M HUD and speed info on HUD...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Good luck on the M HUD! As for Speed Limit Info, enabling both Speed Limit Parameters won't work, as the car has to be equipped with a camera fitted to the rear-view mirror that permanently monitors speed limits, both on signs by the roadside and above the carriageway.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hans_gregor; Enabling MDRIVE:

Adds "M Drive 1" & "M Drive 2" on Settings screen; however, DSC, Engine, Chassis, and Steering settings can not be set - Nonfunctional. It also adds "M dynamic driving syst." checkbox on Settings=>Info Display screen. When checked it completely turns off the dashboard tachometer Efficient Dynamics display. - Nonfunctional


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I was hoping that it may work like my Garmin which shows preloaded speed limits...Guess who is greedy!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Can you confirm on your car that with FRM /3050/NSW_AUS_BEI_FL enabled, your fog lights stay on with High Beams? It works on mine, but someone else said it didn't.

Also, assuming you have ECO Pro, can you test KOMBI/3003 FZG_Ausstattung / SPA_ENABLE, which is supposed to enable a gear shift indicator? It didn't seem to do anything on my MY2011 car without ECO PRO; however, it may only work in the ECO PRO mode to get an indicator to get into the next gear.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn 
Yes, I have Eco pro
I am gonna do it now ... Where would I see the gear indicator ? Cluster? CIC or HUD?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

http://youtu.be/1dzvhZggafg


----------



## rlsolomon (Mar 22, 2012)

*Seed!!!!*

It looks like maybe 1-2 people got complete copies of the torrent, and then nothing. Torrents only work when a fairly large # of people host them. Otherwise later downloaders will be posting "Sombody please seed!" and it will take days for them to download from one seeder. If you use torrents, please download and seed this one for the good of the 'fest.


----------



## kc1953 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone in SFBay area that can code my car?


----------



## Quacker (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there any hope of getting the ol'e Sport/Comfort switch to remember?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been following this thread with great interest and spent last night downloading the file linked by rlsolomon but I don't know how the reassemble the parts downloaded. There are 16 files but they don't have an extension. I've tried as .ZIP and .RAR files but ALZIP reports "Format not supported". Anyone got any ideas on how to assemble these files?


----------



## bmwcranium (Oct 6, 2011)

mrashton said:


> I have been following this thread with great interest and spent last night downloading the file linked by rlsolomon but I don't know how the reassemble the parts downloaded. There are 16 files but they don't have an extension. I've tried as .ZIP and .RAR files but ALZIP reports "Format not supported". Anyone got any ideas on how to assemble these files?


You should be able to open file with extension .001 using WinRAR.


----------



## Quacker (Feb 5, 2011)

How many files do you end up with and how big? I might be able to find a better way to host them.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

I have 16 files named BMW E-Sys.zip.001 to 16. The first 15 files are 716,800KB and the last file is 658,280. I am now using WINRAR and I get a message "Unexpected end of archive". I close the message and I can then see the folder structure in WINRAR but get a "The archive is either in unknown format or damaged" when I try click on extract. Sounds like a corrupt file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Dreamcar; My expectation is that given the Gear Shift Indicator SPA_ENABLE code is in KOMBI, is that it would appear in the Dashboard. Nice Video BTW!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,
Fog lights thing didn't work! And my laptop is out if power and I locked my self outside of my home  
Still didn't check the gear thing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; I am not sure now on the Fog Lights. Maybe, I also coded something at the same time that works in conjunction with NSW_AUS_BEI_FL to make it work. I'll need to dig deeper into it and see if I can figure it out.

The next thing you need though, besides a spare battery, is to code your Fob to unlock your house. 

When you get back up and running, would you check EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID and EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT and see if you can display the Power and Torque meters in hp and ft lb?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone been able to successfully download the torrent and extract it? We need to know if it is working or corrupted. Extracted it should be about 14.1 GB. Obviously I do not need it, but I am pulling it down now to see if it works, but maybe someone could save me the trouble?

Besides the torrent, and the one File Sharing upload, both of which now seem problematic, several other people have been handed the package. Please post it for others. The more download options, the better. :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## rkaregaran (Jan 6, 2007)

@shawnsheridan: I'm at 5% on the torrent, will try to extract after downloaded.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, I have now managed to reassemble the downloaded files and extract the archive. I had to use the programme "7-Zip file manager" as both WINRAR and ALZIP identify the archive as being corrupt. I have installed and configured the software as per the included instructions. Now to build the cable so I can do an actual test in the vehicle.

Anyone know whether I can use the same E-Sys Target connection settings for my F11 as for the F10?

Thanks very much for putting this collection together and sharing it. The process makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Folks i only see takers No Givers? no body want to contribute here? No findings? No issues? Nothing at All


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

DreamCar said:


> @NeedsDecaf
> Are you sure ? I hope you read the entire post of DodgeDieselGuy...
> If you realease in between.... the door stops! you have to hold it until it opens/closes completely.. I would be surprised if it is working otherwise for you!


Tested mine this morning.

First open push beyond stop opens shade all the way; do not need to hold switch.
Second open push beyond stop opens glass all the way; do not need to hold switch.


----------



## kaosweb (Aug 8, 2011)

As predicted the Torrent died, if someone can kick start again, I will help to keep it going once I get it all downloaded.

Looks like the psdzdata Rapidshare links are dead as well...


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

kaosweb said:


> As predicted the Torrent died, if someone can kick start again, I will help to keep it going once I get it all downloaded.
> 
> Looks like the psdzdata Rapidshare links are dead as well...


I could only get the RapidShare links to work through the RapidShare download manager...always failed using IE directly.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Folks i only see takers No Givers? no body want to contribute here? No findings? No issues? Nothing at All


Dreamcar:

I fully understand your comment. A number of us, including myself, are preparing to start coding but haven't had a chance to get at it yet (in my case I'm on the road a lot this month (hotel living) and don't have the time at home to start tinkering at it - a very painful wait I might add ). Once I'm back home and start having the free time I too hope to contribute. In fact, my intention is to "pay it forward" by holding a few workshops in the evenings for the keeners who want to get started.

Thanks and keep up the good work. I think you will start seeing a lot more contributors as this starts to spread.

Bill


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Folks...

Wanted to add a "Issues/Trouble Shooting/Work Around" section for this thread just to keep every body aware of the stuff.
for example every time when you code "Kombi" Module you will get a warning in your cluster saying some thing malfunctioned and you have to take your car to nearest BMW dealer and it goes off once the coding is completed and you will loose the date/time ...you have to set it every time you code Kombi.

So if you guys know any thing in similar lines please share let us consolidate it!


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> Folks...
> 
> Wanted to add a "Issues/Trouble Shooting/Work Around" section for this thread just to keep every body aware of the stuff.
> for example every time when you code "Kombi" Module you will get a warning in your cluster saying some thing malfunctioned and you have to take your car to nearest BMW dealer and it goes off once the coding is completed and you will loose the date/time ...you have to set it every time you code Kombi.
> ...


Haha, you beat me to it!!! I coded my dashboard changes yesterday night and got the same error, and it corrected by itself once it restarted. It scared the cr*p out of me, but I imagined it was due to a full memory flush due to the recoding.

BTW, I haven't seen any mention on my comment of a different way to approach the Auto Start/Stop. You can either enable the Memory function so it remembers the last way it was set (on or off), or you can set it to default to OFF every time you start the car, and it will automatically go to ON if you select ECO PRO.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Alex_C,

I only know about Memory Fucntion and i know eco pro will overide that setting and activates the A.S.S .
you can permanently disable it? (I wouldn't try it but it is good to have in out cheat sheet can you please share the parameters so that we can add it to Shawn Cheat Sheet!)


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Just an update with respect to the non-functional Sport displays: they still don't work.

They appear but do nothing. When I put the car in Sport or Sport+ mode, I get the option to select "Sport Displays". Driving, revving, etc. have no effect.

Could it be that I have Dinan software? Or perhaps I'm missing something else? There is a way to share coding, right?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WDimagineer,

I dont think Dinan would have anything to do with this!

Unfortunately no body is reporting back so we dont know if it is the issue with 550... And the good thing here is if we can crack your issue then we will be able to apply the same rule to M HUD!.

By the way your relative in BMW can he/she help us with this stuff i have created all that is required for M HUD but the freaking thing doesnt work .. i want to know from him if they use same HUD in M5 with diiferent coding?


----------



## StatenEye 335i (May 15, 2012)

Here's my contribution. US based OBDII connector seller. good prices. http://www.carplugs.com/Product_list_Connectors_1.html


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

@Dream: I'm trying to get answers. The HUD doesn't appear different physically but there is obviously a concert of modules, etc. that work together to display information.

As for my issue, I'm probably just missing something. But - Dinan could play a factor... perhaps the car isn't reporting data across the bus as it should?

We'll figure it out. Right now I'm happy with everything else.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

This is fun, and very simple. My best find must be "NAVI_MECCA_INDICATOR"!:bigpimp:

Now I will try "Ambilight strength" and "Navi Color Switch"


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

@Mobileum

Good to hear.. I also saw that didnt care to comment as i am not sure how the topic take turns.

And are you talking about color lines and color siwth under HU CIC--- 3000?


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

DreamCar said:


> @Mobileum
> 
> And are you talking about color lines and color siwth under HU CIC--- 3000?


Yes. Have you checked this? I also found the Ambilight to be very weak with black interiour, and hope it can be adjusted.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

wdimagineer said:


> @Dream: As for my issue, I'm probably just missing something. But - Dinan could play a factor... perhaps the car isn't reporting data across the bus as it should?


I have the same problem, and I have no Dinan. (Driving diesel.)


----------



## kaosweb (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to whomever kickstarted the Torrent, its back alive and going strong. I will keep it alive for as long as I can...


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

kaosweb said:


> As predicted the Torrent died, if someone can kick start again, I will help to keep it going once I get it all downloaded.
> 
> Looks like the psdzdata Rapidshare links are dead as well...


Not my upload but these seem to be working. Psdzdata V46.1 courtesy of Nixtrade

https://rapidshare.com/files/1787288708/psdzdata.part01.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1188703424/psdzdata.part02.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/146778657/psdzdata.part03.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/123697890/psdzdata.part04.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1242230985/psdzdata.part05.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2075611807/psdzdata.part06.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1234481032/psdzdata.part07.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/4274782145/psdzdata.part08.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1112099446/psdzdata.part09.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2974263085/psdzdata.part10.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2491686118/psdzdata.part11.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2378851847/psdzdata.part12.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1134104975/psdzdata.part13.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/916058039/psdzdata.part14.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3563516748/psdzdata.part15.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1753640479/psdzdata.part16.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/906837291/psdzdata.part17.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3547462664/psdzdata.part18.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/620104838/psdzdata.part19.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/132126036/psdzdata.part20.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2235647349/psdzdata.part21.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2280728123/psdzdata.part22.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1958179757/psdzdata.part23.rar

Attached the .nzb file for our uenet folks. Rename from .pdf to .nzb

Sean


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

kaosweb said:


> Thanks to whomever kickstarted the Torrent, its back alive and going strong. I will keep it alive for as long as I can...


Think it was me. Upload is now 4.8 mb/s!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobelieum,
Yes I have checked it ... Now I have a new menu called interior lighting under settings -- lighting and I have options like luxury/classic (depends on how you activate the parameters) but it doesn't work... 
And by the way don't you have separate scroller on you LHS to adjust the interior illumination intensity?


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

paulao58 said:


> I just bought a 2012 535i xdrive, and the one thing that really annoys me is that blasted auto stop. I understand the ease of pushing the button to disable it, but in my mind, it's my car and I don't want to have to remember to push it. I'd rather just disable it.
> 
> From what I've read, this is something that can be done, but I'm leary about doing this myself without first seeing how things are done.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can change the default of the Auto Start/Stop to OFF. It will only turn ON by itself if you go to ECO Pro mode. Next time you start the car, A.S.S. will be OFF.

@DREAMCAR: Here are the settings for the spreadsheet:

MODULE: CAS
SECTION: 3000 TC
FUNCTION: TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF
NEW VALUE: aktiv
DEFAULT: nicht_aktiv
DESCRIPTION: Changes Auto Start/Stop default state to OFF

As everyone says, do it at your own risk... I already did this mod and it works as described.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> Alex_C
> 
> Did you enable EFF_DYN_SYS_CID ?
> 
> I think we (2012) have this enabled by default


I checked this and on 535 2012's it is enabled (aktiv) by default.

Also, one more contribution: Enable the Gear display on the dashboard when you move the shifter to Sport mode (to the left). The gears will show as S1 to S7 as the transmission changes gears:

MODULE: KOMBI
SECTION: 3000 Anzeige Konfiguration
FUNCTION: SPA_SPORT_ENABLE
NEW VALUE: aktiv
DEFAULT: nicht_aktiv
DESCRIPTION: Displays the gear the transmission is using while in Sport mode.

I enabled this on my 535 and it works as described.

Cheers!


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

@shawnsheridan
I found somewhere a setting where you can choose between ambient light style. What is doing, is just adding styles into the Ambient light menu, and styles are something like classic, urban, sport and luxury. The design lines from F30? That's why I am thinking that is only for F30.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

How about displaying the Rolls Royce's Spirit of Ecstasy on your navi screen?...


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

On the cheat sheet for Video in Motion...It says it may require NETTODAT files to code in change. That is an error or has anyone actually changed the value to FF for both min and Max speedlock and got it to work??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; Sorry, I didn't test either color lines/color switch or comfort opening.

The Siemens VDO and Mobileye N.V. based Lane Departure Warning System (LDWS) consists of a high dynamic range digital CMOS camera in the mirror housing and a high performance electronic control unit. The same camera is also used for the Speed Limit Info System (SLIS), and the Automatic High Beams System (AHBS). What's unclear though is if it uses the same ECU for all 3 systems, or multiple ECU's, which if it is the latter, just having LDWS by itself won't get you SLIS and /or AHBS. As far as I know, the SLIS is only available in the 7-Series, the 5-Series GT, the Active 5 Hybrid, the M5, and the F30, and even then I do not believe so for stateside versions. I am inclined to think this would be something that maybe could be retrofitted, but I doubt simply coded to work.


----------



## cafee (Jan 2, 2009)

I have completed the torrent download and will seed. Keep up the good work.

By the way, is there any store where I could buy the OBDII plug ? 

I am from Malaysia but will travel to California end of this month. I would like to pick up the required cable or OBDII connectors while there.

I just need to build the cable, and then after that can give some feedback on Asian production cars and Right Hand Drive models using the E-sys.

Thanks


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok this is confusing and puzzling!

Alex_c and Shawn see if this makes any sense.


My car already show gears in D/S mode i thought it is default

I checked the "KOMBI--3000 Anzeige Konfiguration--SPA_SPORT_ENABLE" and it is not aktiv

But i have activated "KOMBI--3003 FZG_Ausstattung--SPA_ENABLE" Yesterday may be this option gives gear recomendation for manual and show gears for Auto

i just activated "KOMBI--3000 Anzeige Konfiguration--SPA_SPORT_ENABLE" and test drove to see any additional info details are diaplsyed but no luck.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,
I have LDWS and AHBS... not sure if it makes it easier


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Update:

EFF_DYN_SYS_CID is already aktiv in my car i have eco pro mode and i see histograms and it allows me to select the eco pro tips when i am in eco pro mode!

in eco pro mode i see icons on the cluster to move to D mode if i am in D/S mode and it also indicates to ease on accelerator (These are part of tips).


----------



## bigken620 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've downloaded the file that hans_gregor posted and I'm currently in the process of downloading via the torrent that rlsolomon posted (I plan on seeding once the download is complete). What is the difference between these two downloads? I noticed that one is 150MB and the other one (torrent) is over 10GB.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> On the cheat sheet for Video in Motion...It says it may require NETTODAT files to code in change. That is an error or has anyone actually changed the value to FF for both min and Max speedlock and got it to work??


Can someone confirm this to work with just changing the values with E-sys and not what the cheat cheat states NETTODAT files???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@cn555ic; Yes, with E-Sys only. The NETTODAT files do not need editing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@bigken620; The 150 Mb one should be E-Sys only, and the 10Gb should be the v. 46.1 psdzdata from ISTA/P, which may also include the E-Sys program. You need both E-Sys and the psdzdata to code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; The only time I get a Gear Indication is in M1-M8. In DS Mode I get nothing, but that may be because I do not have the Extended Black Panel Display. Since I already enabled KOMBI / 3003 FZG_Ausstattung / SPA_ENABLE, I will try also enabling KOMBI /3000 Anzeige Konfiguration / SPA_SPORT_ENABLE and see if anything happens. FWIW, Ausstattung = Equipment and Anzeige = Display.

For EFF_DYN_SYS_CID, I take it then you are also getting the Efficient Dynamics screen with the Climate and Battery animations?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, then the spreadsheet which is the holy Grail needs to be edited!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@cn555ic; I submitted an updated version to DreamCar earlier this evening. He will put it up after he incorporates any of his findings or notes.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn 
Yes i have climate animation but not sure about battery animation.

We need to look why we have spa-enable and spa_sport_enable.,,


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Shawn - I was fooling around with various modules (mostly KOMBI) and enabled a bunch of options for SPEEDLIMIT (just searched and enabled). I ended up having the red circle appear in the BC area of my cluster with --- as the read out. I have the DA package and requisite cameras, and am aware they all share the same function. Do you have any idea which module is the camera itself? I haven't really had the time to read coding from everything.

As for the sport displays, still nothing. I've been hunting around, searching in both english and german to see if I can find anything. I suspect it has to do with ECO PRO. Searching on Google revealed that some other cars support this (non-F10) so I suspect it's just a matter of enabling something else.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

@alex_c: The "Spirit of Ecstasy" won't display. It just adds an option to extend or retract the figure on the front of a properly equipped Rolls. BMW's iDrive system (with different branding) is used in those cars.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Code junkies!


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Except for the 60K USD Droid....


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Erregend said:


> Same here with 04/2011 build. S1-S7 if Shift Lever is to the left. I never use sport mode except for the chassis. I will try it tonight.


S1-S7 ONLY with lever to the LEFT. "Sport Setting" does not show the gear in use.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

Erregend said:


> S1-S7 ONLY with lever to the right. "Sport Setting" does not show the gear in use.


I guess you meant with lever to the LEFT, correct?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Any idea what is PIA?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like Kombi--3008 is imp it has settings which looks like configurring the info on HUD and CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*@JEG23; Thanks for joining the conversation. Can you confirm that on your F10 550i you have tire pressure and temperature displayed in your car, and not just the tire color?*

@DreamCar; Actually, I didn't miss TPMS, rather I had previously given up on it. Back in January I investigated this, and the picture in Post #291 is from Switzerland resident and 5post.com user Gran Turismo's 2011 Alpina B5 Biturbo Saloon with BMW option code 2VB, same as my car. At that time, I was told by someone whom is a recognized authority on Coding and Retrofitting BMW Cars, and one I was willing to pay, that there was "different hardware" required to have the actual tire pressure readout, so I abandoned the thought of making it work.

Now though, based on JEG23's post, I am not so sure....

Since in the U.S., F10's are equipped with TPMS as opposed to FTMS, and since TPMS uses pressure sensors to measure pressure in each tire and transmits the pressure data via a wireless RF transmitter to a central receiver, I have never understood why the actual pressure was not displayed. Maybe there is hope after all.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

I only have color not pressure readings.

I wanted to state that in US all F10's (I believe) have 2VB, which is an option in Europe and other places. Sorry if I was not clear.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone actually sell this cable?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WD,

I think you know already know ...

There is a module KAFAS which is completely dedicated for Camera-based driver support systems and it has boat load of speed limit info parameters.....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

---


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Eureka I did it I got tpms to work


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is the pic


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> Here is the pic


But it is not showing any readings...????

BTW, I just F**K'D UP my BMW Online... 

I changed the service to Internet, and it didn't work. I switched it back to BMW Online and now it does not connect... Arghhhh!!!!!!! 

I hope that it is only temporary...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> Here is the pic


Does it stay blank or actually get numbers?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

It's resetting I am going for a drive to see if it resets as it says in the manual


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

alex_c said:


> But it is not showing any readings...????
> 
> BTW, I just F**K'D UP my BMW Online...
> 
> ...


False alarm... BMW Online is back up and running. Looks like it needed to update the server.

In any case, I discovered how to do the data bluetooth connection to my phone... and with that, I may be able to get Internet... Stay tuned!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

And here it is I am so happy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar; What is the TPMS Code? I busting my cable out right now...


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> And here it is I am so happy


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

And the way to do it is... ???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@JEG23; On the E9x, there were the following two codes:

Rain Close from full open - SHD (FZD) - REGENSCHLIESSEN
Rain Close Sunroof from Tilt - SHD (FZD) - REGENSCHLIESSENTILT

I looked once already for these or their equivalents in the F10, but did not find them. That's not to say they aren't there, only that they are not obvious, and will require more work to find them.

@Swallowtail; Good to see you over here now too.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I got caught up at a DC United match tonight and then drinks and haven't had a chance to play. But I just did. I figured out the RDC_SAFETY earlier in the day and glad you did, too, Dream. Works like a treat for me. There was another RDC_CIC option that I left nicht_aktiv.

As for speed limit info, I think I may have cracked it. I'll know for sure in the morning. I enabled everything I could find in HU_CIC and KOMBI and was able to see the red/white circle with (---) in it under BC. But each time I restarted the car having left that active, my BC would disappear.

I just played with the KAFAS module and turned SLI to ON. After writing the code back to the car, the red/white circle changed to a white square with black border, just like US speed limit signs. It appears now in my HUD and in BC. I'll know for sure when I drive in tomorrow. If this works, I will be very happy.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

You wil get the (---) until the camera recognize the first speed sign. And to get it back in BC, you must use the:


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobelium,

I did try to do that as the decription said it uses High Beam Asistant camera,,, But no luck may be i am misng something else....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

GEAR SHIFT IND:

All of the guys who are seeing has SAT so that gives me a feeling it is avaiable in SAT only.


MHUD: Yes i did see that but left MHUD (Havent tested)...working on the speed limit info

SLIS: I got you but the edit button is disabled for me i cannot edit teh VO
AUTOH: Yes i do remember seeing the park brake initial seetings but even if we dissable it the monent we open the door to get in wont the park brake engage?

And what is follow me home lights?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

MPress,

Thanks for your encouraging words but i cannot take the credit .... I give all the credit to "IMsw1" and "Shawn" they are our gurus! we are just good students yeah intelligent students!


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

---


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WD,
Man i am gonna curse you if you post that you got it working after i left to office


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

it says its not avaiable in this country Shawn we need your input here.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are the pics


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> One of the things we missed is the TPMS... In US it shows just colors but in other countries i think it shows actual reading!...
> 
> I will see if we can code that too!


Thanks to all that are exploring coding our F10s and keeping the rest of us abreast of the results. I certainly appreciate the work and time that you have invested. I hope to complete my SW download today and will soon have the cable parts so that I too can participate. TPMS would be my first choice of things to modify and I hope DreamCar finds the solution.

One question. I am downloading EST ver 3.18 and psdzdata ver V45.1. There seems to be newer ones around. Is this a concern?

Edit: I now see that DreamCar succeeded with TPMS. Thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

I am in the UK. Will be getting a F10 in the next couple ow weeks. Getting ready to code as soon as it arrives.

I have SLIS (option 8TH or Speed Limit Display in UK) and I also have the AHBS (Auto Headlight System) as part of build option in my car but I did not choose the LDWS (Lane Departure System) option.

Having combed through the forums, it appears that the LDWS system uses the same hardware as 8TH, AHBS.

Q: Can I code my car to enable LDWS, if so what are the settings.
Q: Can these be updated in the cheat sheet in the first post? 

Thanks


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

alex_c said:


> I guess you meant with lever to the LEFT, correct?


Yep, I corrected it. Thanks for checking me.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

Any idea why i am not getting teh option to edit VO? I have the Speed Limit icon displaying in cluster1 and HUD but when i activate it i am getting not avialble in this country message.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

For those of you with "not available in this country" remember that the Speed Limit system also work in conjunction with the Navigation system. So you have to look for something in the NAV-part. I had the exact same thing in my MB E-class until the Navigation system was updated. The SLIS pick up speed limits from the nav-database when road signs are not available for a longer period.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobileum,
Now you said that I remember seeing some option last night ... Something like is the navigation has to be taken default.... And now don't remember where the heck I saw that... 
Damn I am too late too office hopefully WD will crack it soon.

Or do we need updated Navi that is comming in 2013 models? We came too close to loose this! My stupid Garmin has this option! Fingers crossed!

This is what we have till now.... Guys Any thoughts? suggestions? just lay them down.....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I see many downloads and no active contributions? Atleast testers? Come on guys!!! (and yeah try it at your own risk :bigpimp: )


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey how about we call this coding/configuration as BMW Plus package?  I am updating my signature


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WD,

I am refreshing this thread every min... Did you get it working!


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

@DreamCar: I don't get it. I did the HU_CIC---->3001 EXBOX---->RDC_SAFETY=Aktiv and it shows the blank readings with --PSI and --F on all 4 wheels. I did the reset while stopped and then drove for over an hour, with many stops along the way. Still no readings at all. What am I missing??? Help!

Thanks.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

*Torrent Files available on Alternate FTP site*

*UPDATE*



gspannu said:


> *Torrent Files available on Alternate FTP site*
> 
> I have copied all the files (from the torrent) on my personal FTP Server.
> If anyone needs the link, _*PM me*_ and I'll send you the FTP details to download.


*Having had multiple requests for the FTP link, I am posting the link here itself.

ftp://guru.myDS.me/PSDZDatav461*

_There is no password, use anonymous/ guest if prompted._


----------



## Swallowtail (May 17, 2012)

alex_c said:


> @DreamCar: I don't get it. I did the HU_CIC---->3001 EXBOX---->RDC_SAFETY=Aktiv and it shows the blank readings with --PSI and --F on all 4 wheels. I did the reset while stopped and then drove for over an hour, with many stops along the way. Still no readings at all. What am I missing??? Help!
> 
> Thanks.


You may not have the sensors... But possibly just the rotational TPMS system, in which case that info is not available. What are your tyre valve stems like - metal and solid, or the more traditional rubber bendy type?

Edit - Just noticed Shawn asked this already... But no answer yet?


----------



## Swallowtail (May 17, 2012)

Wish list:

Cruise control stays enabled
Rain sensor wipers stay enabled
Sunroof auto close on rain sense
Single press lock automatically folds mirrors, not have to hold
Torque distribution screen to work (can enable it, but menu option can't be selected)

Will keep looking!


----------



## Swallowtail (May 17, 2012)

Shawn - have checked my DYN_SPORT_UNIT coding on my F25. I have SPORT_CID enabled, and SPORT_UNIT aktiv, werte=01. I can change units for the sport displays from KW to HP and it all works fine.

I have also enabled DYN_SYS_CID, but I have no additional displays that are enabled - no climate or battery displays that I can find. 

Have also enables SPA and SPA_SPORT but still only have D / DS / M1 - M8, no S1...


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

*esys 3.20*

What is the rar paswords for esys 3.20?



ImSW1 said:


> OK I admit it, I've been slacking on the coding bit.
> 
> I've had a few things going on as you've read and I wanted to test a few things, so...
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Gspannu,

Thanks for your efforts .. Highly appreciate hopefully those guys contribute back.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

vzinic said:


> What is the rar paswords for esys 3.20?


The password should be

digi


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like speed limit is taking the locale information from Date/Time Setting in cic even though the master data has USA...

Changed the locale to Germany and reflashed entire Kombi and the icons are changed to circles...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Any of you guys have a friend who has the new F30 with Speed Limit Info?


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

@SHALLOWTAIL: Do you have an F25 X3? If so, what were you able to do with yours? I'm still waiting for my cable to arrive to check what can I do with mine

@DREAMCAR: Could you post a picture of your tire valve? So we can see if we are going to be able of doing the tire pressure/temp thing?

By the way, I successfully downloaded the torrent and I'm seeding it.. Thanks for the share


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Is anyone else getting an unsafe message from Norton when attempting to run the E-Sys_Setup_3_20_0_RC_b31814.exe file?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

I didn't see any issue with AV notifications when I installed 3.20. I only bother running Msft Security Essentials on my laptops.

Sean


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Norton blows the file away right after I enter the password and the un-compress completes.

EDIT: It looks like Norton was blowing it away based not on finding anything bad but reputation (actually lack of reputation). Symantec takes the attitude that if it doesn't know about it then it must be bad. I recovered it and installed it.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

Swallowtail said:


> You may not have the sensors... But possibly just the rotational TPMS system, in which case that info is not available. What are your tyre valve stems like - metal and solid, or the more traditional rubber bendy type?
> 
> Edit - Just noticed Shawn asked this already... But no answer yet?


The stems are solid and metallic. What type are the metallic ones?

If it makes any difference, I have my tires filled with Nitrogen...


----------



## kaosweb (Aug 8, 2011)

alex_c said:


> The resistor is CRITICAL.


Thanks for the heads up. I will be sure the resistor is in place....


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

RO-CK said:


> @DREAMCAR: Could you post a picture of your tire valve? So we can see if we are going to be able of doing the tire pressure/temp thing?


The TPMS valve stems have a nut at the rim holding the stem in place (and the sensor inside the wheel in place.)
UPDATE: It looks like BMW does not use nut but instead secures from inside (hollow screw?) 
See part #10 here: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR73&mospid=52156&btnr=36_1356&hg=36&fg=15
UPDATE 2: They use BOTH... see: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showphoto.do?id=36146792829

Non-sensor valve stems are (normally) just held in place by internal tire pressure and are (normally) just rubber up to the threads where the cap screws on.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

about the speedinfo.
after correcting the KAFAS this morning, today I saw the speedlimit info displaying the right speed limit on three occasions, but just like for a second, and then disappeared.

I also enabled a Bang Olufsen menu in tone settings. It seems that the sound changes a little bit.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

> *Having had multiple requests for the FTP link, I am posting the link here itself.
> 
> ftp://guru.myDS.me/PSDZDatav461*
> 
> _There is no password, use anonymous/ guest if prompted._


Apologies, guys...

My ISP is disconnecting my connection, as I was getting too many FTP connections.

My server is just hoisted on my home broadband connection - (not really designed for commercial large scale hoisting) and my internet provider is intermittently dropping my connection - I guess I am generating too much traffic for a home user.

Please try after sometime. Meanwhile, I am looking for an alternate solution&#8230;.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Why are you guys installing 3.20 when there is no est token or pin that works with it right now...Stay with 3.18.4 until the programmers find a way to incorporate the est token from 3.18.4 and make it working with 3.20 My 3.18.4 is working fine and from what i heard the 3.20 or 3.22 that is the latest just fixed a couple of bugs in the program.


----------



## nicewonky (Nov 13, 2011)

Just a thought ... for those without the additional cameras (ie. lane detection, active blindspot etc). You think its possible to get Speed Limit Info to work purely based on nav info alone? 

Since the system relies on the nav data as its base case in the absence of camera-based speed info, guess I'm hoping that the system will default to showing nav-based speed when it doesn't see any camera-based speed info coming in. Has anyone without the driving assistance package tried out the speed limit related codes? I'd try it but seems like my cable is still making its way through USPS (hopefully tmr morning)!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

hans_gregor can you please share the details of in what you have changed in KAFAS? and where are you located?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys,

The main purpose of this thread is to work together and contribute together... Unfortunately i dont see any progress .

Dont get me wrong and no offense to any one... May be this is the reason why no body likes to share these things in the frst place.

Anyways as per the suggestion from one of our member Jeg23 we would like to form a team of members who can work closely on a single issue at a time ... This will yield faster results as we will have continous colloboration.

We are all scattered... to get best out of this we need to work like a group.

I really want to see how many peope will atleast be willing to resposnd to this post. Please let us know not make this thread a chatting room we have entire forum for that lets try to keep this thread as technical as possible


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am ready to get an assignment and work toward that goal. That is as soon as I get my cable


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

gspannu said:


> Apologies, guys...
> 
> My ISP is disconnecting my connection, as I was getting too many FTP connections.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*

The FTP site is *up & running* again. I am not sure how long my ISP will let me run this&#8230; so _download_ while you can&#8230;


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> &#8230;
> 
> I really want to see how many peope will atleast be willing to resposnd to this post.
> &#8230;


*Completely agree with DreamCar*.

Unfortunately, my F10 has not been delivered yet; still 2-3 weeks away. I decided to be pro-active and obtained the software, have built the cable (untested).
_I will get started as soon as I get my car._

*Meanwhile, all I can contribute is to try and make the software accessible to as many people as possible.*


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

OK!!! I'm coding! 

Thanks to Shawn, Dreamcar, and Others I now have HUD turn signals, trunk open/close, BC speed option, no disclaimers. 

Thanks!!

I hope to review the modules and contribute!

One problem: I can not read coding data for FRM. I get error like I don't have the right template for that version.

Maybe a bad file?? Any thoughts?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> hans_gregor can you please share the details of in what you have changed in KAFAS? and where are you located?


KAFAS -> 3010 -> SLI_ON_OFF

I'm in Montreal

I agree that creating a team probably we will get much faster results.

We have to find a way to collaborate (Google spreadsheets, chat, etc), because, you are right, is hard to keep a forum not become a chatroom. When will find something, we will update the first post.

.


----------



## cafee (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll help - count me in - like I said - just waiting for my cable.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Any of you guys have a friend who has the new F30 with Speed Limit Info?


Dream, I have a '12 F30 with Speed Limit Info but, like you know, in need of a cable  I just send a PM to Sean, hopefully he is able to help me out with the cable.. once I have one, I am able to contribute and hopefully help you out with the Speed Limit Info thing


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

We can't get into FRM because the V46.1 FRM CAFD file is out of date for the global update. V46.1 has cafd_0000012f.caf.011_004_011 (from memory), the car is looking for cafd_0000012f.caf.011_004_012 (one again from memory).

In order to get into the CAFD we're going to need the updated file. If you can code mirror fold from fob and have had the global update let me know. Also, if you have the CAFD post it up. 

Sean



Erregend said:


> OK!!! I'm coding!
> 
> Thanks to Shawn, Dreamcar, and Others I now have HUD turn signals, trunk open/close, BC speed option, no disclaimers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans-Gregor I did that already but I don't see the icons populating with speed limit....
Do you remember anything else that might populate the speed...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

You are the key to unlock this speed limit info, I wish you are in NJ.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> 
> You are the key to unlock this speed limit info, I wish you are in NJ.


Nah, the weather doesn't seem to agree with me over there 

One thing I wonder about, though.. do the current F10's have the camera on board to recognize the speed limits?

edit: here's why I wonder about this.. the first picture is from my manual and the second one is from my rearview mirror where you can see the camera that's apparently used for speed limit recognition (should be the top one... it's a crappy picture but it's quite bright outside and my phone isn't such a good camera, just did it fast for now).


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

ImSW1 said:


> We can't get into FRM because the V46.1 FRM CAFD file is out of date for the global update. V46.1 has cafd_0000012f.caf.011_004_011 (from memory), the car is looking for cafd_0000012f.caf.011_004_012 (one again from memory).
> 
> In order to get into the CAFD we're going to need the updated file. If you can code mirror fold from fob and have had the global update let me know. Also, if you have the CAFD post it up.
> Sean


 I have Global Update. Do not have CAFD. For FRM we need:
<processClass>CAFD</processClass>
<id>0000012F</id>
<mainVersion>011</mainVersion>
<subVersion>010</subVersion>
<patchVersion>012</patchVersion>

Any idea where to go looking for it?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans-Gregor I did that already but I don't see the icons populating with speed limit....
> Do you remember anything else that might populate the speed...


I activated everything related to it in CIC and KOMBI.
It is not working like on the youtube movie. While driving in town it showed only three times, and came back after second to --- . I think is related to NAV. I will see tomorrow.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Correct, I had the number wrong. If you look in your SWE folders you'll find the CAFD folders. In that folder you will find cafd_0000012f.caf.011_010_011, the problem is the car is looking for cafd_0000012f.caf.011_010_012.

Looks like we'll have to wait for the release of new psdzdata to get the updated file.

Sean



Erregend said:


> I have Global Update. Do not have CAFD. For FRM we need:
> <processClass>CAFD</processClass>
> <id>0000012F</id>
> <mainVersion>011</mainVersion>
> ...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

I have Lane departure warning and High Beam assitance... 

Priliminary reasearch says its teh same camera used ofr speed limit too.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans_Gregor,

did you update VO?

Did you use the sli_gen1 or sli_gen2? (For Speed_limit_genaration)


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

ImSW1 said:


> Correct, I had the number wrong. If you look in your SWE folders you'll find the CAFD folders. In that folder you will find cafd_0000012f.caf.011_010_011, the problem is the car is looking for cafd_0000012f.caf.011_010_012.
> 
> Looks like we'll have to wait for the release of new psdzdata to get the updated file.
> 
> Sean


A member named Interested at BMW Coding forum has 46.4, I bet that has the eluded file that is needed...It looks as though he doesnt want to share and wants to SELL:thumbdwn:


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Double Post - Nothing to see here.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> A member named Interested at BMW Coding forum has 46.4, I bet that has the eluded file that is needed...It looks as though he doesnt want to share and wants to SELL:thumbdwn:


From what I know he came about the software through these channels anyway. No big deal, it will make it's way into the wild given enough time.

Here's some Rapidshare links. Get 3.18.4 while you can. A limited time engagement.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1822478808/E-Sys_EST_PIN.sfv
https://rapidshare.com/files/1180604933/E-Sys_EST_PIN.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/268553347/E-Sys_3.18.nfo

PSDZDATA V46.3

https://rapidshare.com/files/2176704732/2_46.3_psdzdata.part01.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3566253291/2_46.3_psdzdata.part02.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2563953564/2_46.3_psdzdata.part03.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2051963355/2_46.3_psdzdata.part04.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/514986608/2_46.3_psdzdata.part05.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/4276289528/2_46.3_psdzdata.part06.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1783714013/2_46.3_psdzdata.part07.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2129405418/2_46.3_psdzdata.part08.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3164740528/2_46.3_psdzdata.part09.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1820411083/2_46.3_psdzdata.part10.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3890645006/2_46.3_psdzdata.part11.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2791471092/2_46.3_psdzdata.part12.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1704137042/2_46.3_psdzdata.part13.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2498477032/2_46.3_psdzdata.part14.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1670992902/2_46.3_psdzdata.part15.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3532951801/2_46.3_psdzdata.part16.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3032714337/2_46.3_psdzdata.part17.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/541611702/2_46.3_psdzdata.part18.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2877108504/2_46.3_psdzdata.part19.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3094256927/2_46.3_psdzdata.part20.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1965092466/2_46.3_psdzdata.part21.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/3617724936/2_46.3_psdzdata.part22.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2163271381/2_46.3_psdzdata.part23.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/2589884863/2_46.3_psdzdata.part24.rar
Sean


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> 
> I have Lane departure warning and High Beam assitance...
> 
> Priliminary reasearch says its teh same camera used ofr speed limit too.


Ah ok, then I guess it should be ok.. I forgot the camera is used for those things as well.. price wise that would also makes sense.. on the F30, the Speed Limit Info is only $100 while the Driver Assistance Package (Lane Dep/Active Blind Spot) was $1100 (thus providing the camera) and this is needed to get the Speed Limit Info (well, that and the nav)


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans_Gregor,
> 
> did you update VO?
> 
> Did you use the sli_gen1 or sli_gen2? (For Speed_limit_genaration)


No VO update.

Here are my settings regarding Speed Info:
KOMBI
3000 -> SPEED_INFO = aktiv 
3000 -> SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION = sli_gen_2 (today I will try sli_gen_2_npi)

KAFAS
3010 -> SLI_ON_OFF = aktiv
3010 -> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = wert_1 / Werte = 00
3010 -> EXPLICIT_SPEED_LIMITS = wert_1 / Werte = 03


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans_gregor,

HU_CIC also has one Speed limit parameter in 3001 exbox

and kombi also has two other parameters
KI_Pia_Speed_limit and HUD_Pia_Speed_limit in 3000 whith out these are able to see the icon in HUD?

And did you change teh country coding display parameter from werte_3?

even if it worked for few seconds htat is more than enough as it confirms that we can retrofit this option with out any hardware.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

HU_CIC -> 3001 -> SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv

In KOMBI I didn't changed anything. My settings are:

3008 -> KI_PIA_SPEED_INFO -> nicht_aktiv
3008 -> HUD_PIA_SPEED_LIM -> nicht_aktiv

But I don't think that these settings will change something, because, for example, the I have turnlights in HUD, but the KOMBI setting

3008 -> HUD_PIA_BLINKER = inaktiv

Do you know exactly what PIA settings will change?

I also attached my KOMBI CAF file, just remove pdf extension.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

every time i am changing some thing i am changing the corresponding PIA too.. 
From what i see i think it is basically personlization option so we can see that on info displayed screen where you check and enable them . its just my assumption i may be wrong.


And did you change teh country coding display parameter to werte_1 from werte_3 ?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

no country change, because I don't know what it means. Do you have werte_3?

I never touched PIA.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes I have 3 so these settings already changed as per the country ?
Or did they leave the German settings as I bought my car through ED? Not sure.

But when I changed my settings to yours the square icon changed to circle... Do you have square icon ?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

It was the circle sign. I didn't test it but I think is related to the speed units. MPH is square, KMPH is round.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I just changed it back to 3 and I got the square icon back...

And changed the generation settings to sli_gen2 from gen1 and now no shape at all just three hyphens

How are the sign boards in Canada ? Circle?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> I just changed it back to 3 and I got the square icon back...
> 
> And changed the generation settings to sli_gen2 from gen1 and now no shape at all just three hyphens
> 
> How are the sign boards in Canada ? Circle?


they are like in US

but for me is the same. the circle stays a little bit at startup, after that is just ---
when it showed the speed, it was circle.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Gen1 will always displays the icon and interestingly gen2_npi has two icons but still hyphens


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

---


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

:dunno:
sometimes, when I start the car, it shows first the circle after that the square and it stay on ---


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is my status report:

Updated VO
Set sli_gen2
Set country display to werte 3

I have white square that stays on doesn't disappear but I don't see any reading in it.


Shawn,

We have to update part3 pdf it is misleading.
Here is the change 
Read VO , save it to local system , then edit the local file , save the local file and then Write it to car...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks to Jeg we now know what is PIA (Personalization, Individualization and Adaption)

it's not personalization of displayed information it actually exports the said settings to profile.

For example if I set speed limit info PIA active and if I export my profile and import to a different car the speed limit info settings are imported to new car if I have checked to show the speed limit info in my first car it is automatically checked in my second car.

Jeg let me know if my interpretation is wrong.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

I changed to country wert_3, in KAFAS, and it shows the square icon when recognize the traffic sign.
i did some tests to see if it recognize the speed signs. I think that one must be positioned on the road a certain angle. I mean it will not recognize the same traffic sign every time you pass by it.
I will play with section 3020 in KAFAS, and I will report back.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

So the square doesn't stay on continuously ? 
It stays on mine continuously.
Do you see the reading now ? Atleast for a sec?

I need to see the damn thing on my car atleast for a sec sake of three sleepless nights
I just need to see it once to keep me going.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

no, it does not stay on. it shows the speed icon for 1-2 sec, and comes back to ---

it is still hard for me to understand when it recognize the sign. It is not always. I passed by 3-4 times the same traffic sign and it showed once.
It makes me think that some camera settings are not right.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,
When you start the car do you first see the circle icon and then square icon?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

hans_gregor said:


> under section 3010, did you modified COD_ELECTRICAL_HORIZON or it was aktiv by default?
> 
> mine it was not aktiv and when I activated, I god an error and BC was not able to display anything


I reenabled CEH and now the icon stays on. 
i have to test it driving.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans did changing the country code to Werte_5 helped you? i believe it will only tell what icon to be displayed?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

---


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

DreamCar said:


> Any body in US who didnt do European delivery and has driver Asistance packge?
> 
> Guys we need help here ! Please respond. Alex_C?


Sorry, no Euro delivery and no Driver Assistance. That's why I haven't participated much in this discussion, as I don't have any way to test any of this... But I have an option that reads and recognizes speed limit signs just like hans_gregor's (70 MPH calls it 60 MPH) and is called WOB_aktiv (Wife On Board, active!). :rofl:

Cheers and good luck on this quest!!!


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans did changing the country code to Werte_5 helped you? i believe it will only tell what icon to be displayed?


under KAFAS, section 3010?

I did not try w5, but, 
mobileum is w1. being located in europe, probably displaying the round icons, I coded it as yours to w3, and it displays the NA white square.

also could be related with that setting called gen1, gen2 and gen2_npi.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans,
> 
> are you in gen1 or gen2?


I forget where I find it LOL
so many settings
help me


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

hans it is under Speed_limit_Generation In Kombi--3000

Did you go to test drive? it would be great if atleast you get it working!


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

gen2_npi

npi stands for Non-Passing Indication. Is that Lane change warning system?

_The new BMW 1-Series offers an Advanced Driver Assistance System (ADAS) developed by BMW, Autoliv and Mobileye. The system includes five functions: Speed Limit Indication (SLI), Non-Passing Indication (NPI), Lane Departure Warning (LDW), High Beam Assist (HBA) and Forward Collision Warnings (FCW), ......._


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

SPEED_LIMIT_GENERATION is gen_2

how looks your mirror from outside?

mine is like this


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is mine looks same


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Mobileum said:


> gen2_npi
> 
> npi stands for Non-Passing Indication. Is that Lane change warning system?
> 
> _The new BMW 1-Series offers an Advanced Driver Assistance System (ADAS) developed by BMW, Autoliv and Mobileye. The system includes five functions: Speed Limit Indication (SLI), Non-Passing Indication (NPI), Lane Departure Warning (LDW), High Beam Assist (HBA) and Forward Collision Warnings (FCW), ......._


could be only for the new 1 series.
google can not find anything else


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

@hans_gregor

*MIRROR*
Look the same


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is one conclusion...


Gen1 and Gen2_npi are not for us ... it has to work in gen2 or it doesnt work at all

I just changed back to gen1 and i get not for thsi country warning! and i dont understand why the F gen2 is not working for me!



Hans can you go for test drive and confirm if it working better?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Here


hmm...

did you try and find a spot with a speed sign and low traffic and drive arround, back and forward, in different angles to the sign and so on.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobil,
looks like NPI and LDW are two different systems, i have LDW no NPI


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

The camera is not very sensitiv, so the angels of the sign should not be a problem. Here in Europe, busses and lorries have a small Speed Sign sticker on the back to indicate speed restrictions for such vehicles. From time to time, the camera will pick it up, and recognize this as a Speed limit sign.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

only culprit i can think of is UNIT_DISPLAY in SLI_CODING... We all have Werte_4 but my units are diferent from yours i mean miles vs kms ....


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Here is one conclusion...
> 
> Gen1 and Gen2_npi are not for us ... it has to work in gen2 or it doesnt work at all
> 
> ...


so, by activating COD_ELECTRICAL_HORIZON, the icon stays on, but I didn't get any of the speed sign recognized. I will disable it and go later for another test, just to confirm that CEH is the problem


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok We have some progress here! please do it and let us know how it goes. I will also try it now!


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry to interrupt the Speed Limit discussion (which I've been following closely for the last week) but I've got a problem coding a GT (F07)
cable works and when I connect to the car in E-sys, I have to choose F001 since no F007 is displayed on the list of 'F' Codes.

Then I can read the FA, I can read the VCM but when I go to FA > Activate FA I get an error that says: 
"No FA2FP known for Entwicklungsbaureihe (that was a mouthful) F007 [858] - System error"

I've got pzdata V46.1, should I download v45.1 ?

any ideas, I know I'm probably the only one here trying to do this to a GT but any help would be appreciated! Awesome thread.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

1STBimmer ....

try F10 and see if it activates it...all we are doing here is trial and error.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WDImagineer,

are you here? if so can you please sned us your KAFAS pelase?


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@DreamCar,

Same error with F010, I'm downloading v.45.1 to see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

NPI reads the DO NOT PASS signs and puts an icon in the HUD. Saw a BMW web site page talking about new HUD on 3er in Europe.

I will look for the page again. Called No-Overtaking in Europe.

Here is link, check out HUB image... http://www.bmw-mail.com/ics/bmwics_article.php?pid=125&language=en&language=en

*Speed Limit Info with no overtaking display (optiona)*: First introduced to the BMW 1 Series, this new generation of Speed Limit Info offers improved recognition of road signs, such as speed limits and "no overtaking***8221; instructions.

I no camera in rearview mirror mount, so I can not help with this.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

I disabled CEH, still not working
changed country codes, still not working.
before was working less or more randomly, but now, I don't know what to think


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

It is taking some time to work...like trunk

Chnage your setting back to your initail settings when it used to work .. Shutdown the system completely give it a 10 mins and then go for a test drive.

I have no luck yet

what are the changes you have done between working and not working?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

it was only CEH.

but as I said before, I had the impression it was working randomly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hans_gregor;
Did you add 8TH to your VO? 

@Erregend; 
Do you know which ISTA/P version is on your car that requires cafd_0000012f.caf.011_010_012? Is it 2.46.4 do you know? If you do not know, can you export you profile, read the .xml file, and report the I-Step listed?

@DeamCar;
Duly noted on the FA Guide. Thanks for clariying. So now when you read your VO, 8th shows correctly?

@1STBimmer;
The F07 should work off the F01 psdzdata, not the F10. Also, downgrading from 46.1 to 45.1 shouldn't help you at all, unless the F01 psdzdata is somehow corrupt in 46.1.

Did you install the EST token and then set the path in E-Sys (Installation Steps 4 and 10)? Does it ask you for the PIN #?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

It does show 8TH... But do you know what actually does it do? I am little confused because Hans never updated his VO and it worked fine.


Hans,

Are you sure it worked before?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Shawn,
> 
> It does show 8TH... But do you know what actually does it do? I am little confused because Hans never updated his VO and it worked fine.
> 
> ...


i can qualify it as: it as showing speed limit from time to time, far from working fine

look after a flashing square in HUD. sorry for the worst quality in the world. my kids played with the camera and I did not checked it before. how many tries after it recognized the sign and it did not worked.
here is the video.


----------



## poppap (May 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if E-Sys 3.18 and psdzdata 46.1 will work with 2013 F25?
Got both, now ordering the parts to make the cable...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@poppap; 
Depends what ISTA/P your car comes programed with. If it is something higher than 46.1, you will need newer psdzdata files, perhaps 46.4.

@DreamCar;
The VO is basically nothing more than a string of text/numbers stored in ECU flash memory that tell what modules are installed in the car, regional info etc. The VO is usually written in two of the cars modules so that if one of those two modules fails, the VO can be retrieved form the other module. Of course there is a very small chance both could fail simultaneously, in which case BMW would have to be contacted to retrieve the VO. So, when you alter the VO, and add an Option to it, you are bascially telling the car you have the module, and what region you are in, and then all the required coding to support that Option/Module should happen automatically, without having to hunt though every module manually coding every piece of it one-by-one.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans
I changed my settings to yours and there is no icon now... Went for a test drive and no luck!...

I have to wait until Mr F30 gets his cable!


----------



## poppap (May 19, 2012)

@shawnsheridan are there any easy way to identify the ISTA/P version without having the cable right now?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

poppap,

You can export your profile whihc will be a xml file i think open it in notepad and you will be able to find ISTA.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans
> I changed my settings to yours and there is no icon now... Went for a test drive and no luck!...
> 
> I have to wait until Mr F30 gets his cable!


do you get only the dashes --- ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@poppap;
When you look at the xml file, report the i-step listed in it.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans

Well when i start the car first i see circle and then square whihc dissapears immediately and only dashes stays. whats happening with your car? Is it working now


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

GREAT new option for those with Office!

Sorry to interrupt the Speed Limit party, but I just found what will become one of my favorite mods... When you try to read an email message in Office while the car is NOT in Park, it will only display the first 3 lines of the message, and will not let you scroll down. Of course you can alway have the system read you out loud the message, but in my case, I get a lot of messages in other languages, or with technical information, which the system only reads as garbage. I may only need to scroll down to read one line while stopped at a red light, but the system will not let you scroll unless you are parked... 

Well, I changed the configuration to let you see the whole message, not only the first 3 lines!!!

It is in: HU-CIC--->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50--->PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGHT--->whole_text (instead of up_to_three_lines)

This was the most frustrating part about receiving emails in the car, not being able to scroll down, but now I can! 

DISCLAIMER: WARNING DO NOT READ MESSAGES WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## poppap (May 19, 2012)

@DreamCar, @shawnsheridan

This what I got....

```
<i-step>F001-12-03-511</i-step>
```
very stange... shouldn't I have the F025-xx-xx-xxx?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys may be we should document how to back up and restore entire VCM ?


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just bought my first BMW Monday. I got a 535i. I LOVE IT. Exept the following. 

All the disclaimers !!! And the start/stop function, I can't stand it and I really "tried" to get used to it. It's like getting used to a punch to the face, it just isn't going to happen lol. I guess I'm like most newbies here. I don't want to mess up my 60k car . I'm pretty tech savy but I'm nervous after reading all the posts. You guys seem super smart and very knowledgeable. 

Is there anyone here that I can buy a cable from ?? I'll PayPal the funds as a gift, just name your price. 

Thanks to all that made this coding possible.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

What I coded today is:

I coded seat belt reminder and changed this instead
ACSM -> 3001 -> GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER -> Werte = 01 (default 90s) - Seat belt reminder just for 1 second

I activated Side View cameras to stay on all the time (except reversing)

TRSVC -> 3000 -> SV_Activate_Speed_Limit -> Werte = FF
TRSVC -> 3000 -> SV_Deactivate_Speed -> Werte = FF

It would be fun to have the Rear View Camera on also, but I did not find any setting yet


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am beginning to distrust the Profile Export as a means of determining the vehicle Integration Level.
> 
> @poppap; F001-12-03-511 is ISTA/P 2.46.1. For your 2013 F25, I would have expected something newer, like 2.46.3 or 2.46.4, although it is possible that 2.46.1 is correct.
> 
> ...


OK, I will check all of this and respond.

FYI, I am using the F10 (not the F10 Direct) choice when connecting to my 2011 535i.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Bottom right of E-sys shows F0001-12-03-511 as expected.

When I try to read CAFD of FRM I get error:
Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

FRM [72] [C8xxxxx]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000012f-011_010_012 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000012f-011_010_012" not found! [C012]


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

CAFD_0000012F_011_010_012
That is what is in the FRM section after "READ(VCM)".

I cannot find the Integration level History you mentioned. Tried FA Editor


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Erregend said:


> Bottom right of E-sys shows *F010*-12-03-511 as expected.
> 
> When I try to read CAFD of FRM I get error:
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> ...


OOPS, E-sys says F010, not F001 in footer.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes yes yes .... I finally saw speed limit poping on my HUD ...
I almost gave up now I believe it

Only problem it is not reading speed limits it is reading road numbers


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Couple of things I found out so far...

#1 - Sport displays, mine is a 550 GT and they are NON functional. I can see them, select the units (kw/hp) but still nothing.

#2 - I was looking at KAFAS and there's a bunch of country specific settings under the IMPLICIT_SPEED_LIMITS section but couldn't find a country where NAME= US, looks like the 2 char country name is stored in the WERTE, under NAME_1 (There's multiple thru name 13 I think).

I am going to try change one to US later but I still need to catch up on all the other SLI things you've tried.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Yes yes yes .... I finally saw speed limit poping on my HUD ...
> I almost gave up now I believe it
> 
> Only problem it is not reading speed limits it is reading road numbers


road numbers?!!! :yikes:

I played a little more today without consistent results.

Definitely COD_ELECTRICAL_HORIZON makes thing worst for me.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

hans_gregor said:


> What I coded today is:
> 
> I coded seat belt reminder and changed this instead
> ACSM -> 3001 -> GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER -> Werte = 01 (default 90s) - Seat belt reminder just for 1 second


Hans,

I noticed there were three (3) CAFD choices in ACSM. Did you just keep trying them until you found the above?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

needsdecaf,

Can you post more information on the error you're getting?

Sean



Needsdecaf said:


> This is very similar to the error I am getting. I am going to re install 46.1 one last time. Where did you get 45? I may have to try it if this attempt doesn't work?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Now I have of couple of things I need to try first change the country symbol it is reading us 130 and putting 30 on screen and it is not reading any speed limit board.

Any guys in us? We need to do some testing we are almost there


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Erregend said:


> Hans,
> 
> I noticed there were three (3) CAFD choices in ACSM. Did you just keep trying them until you found the above?


it's the first one, with all SBR settings in it


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*REAL I-Step Data from Car*








VCM.jpg

OK, this was read from car using Expertmode VCM. Note F010 not F001 as the profile xml says.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

there is nobody in US who has SLI and would share the KAFAS CAF file?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Forget about the people with sli ...atleast we don't even see people with driver assistance here....


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Forget about the people with sli ...atleast we don't even see people with driver assistance here....


i have driver assistance


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans I know you have it i am talking about more people so that we can do some testing.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache(F30 from Hawaii)

Few question.

Do we need to switch on Lane Departure warning system for SLI to to work?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

DreamCar said:


> Forget about the people with sli ...atleast we don't even see people with driver assistance here....


Would like to help on speed limit issue but have only Radar, not the needed camera.

I tried the "BC speed correction" setting both ways and the HUD, BC, and Speedo all read the same with it active/not-active.

I did let the car go to sleep for over an hour to make sure it shut down fully.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@alex_c;
I went out and reviewed my office functionality since I had already coded it last week, and it seems to me that it works for some email and not others. I'm not sure exactly why, but my sucispion is that eamil in text format can be displayed in its entirety, however, email in HTML format can not, and in some cases displays "loading text", but nothing ever loads. Can you check yours again and verify it allows the full text for HTML formatted email?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Erregend; 
Ok. I am a bit confused now. Please confirm for you the following experience:

.xml Profile Export = F001-12-03-511
E-Sys Status bar = F010-12-03-511
E-Sys Expert Mode VCM = F010-12-03-512

If the above is true, two things, both suspected, are very clear. 1) The .xml Profile Export is erroneously reporting F001 as the prefix. 2) Your car clearly has Integration Level F010-12-03-512.

What I do find strange though is that the E-Sys Status Bar shows F010-12-03-511 and that the Expert Mode VCM reports F010-12-03-512. I would have expected these to both be F010-12-03-512.

As for your actual ISTA/P Version, it's difficult to guess. Not always does the I-Level correspond to only one ISTA/P version. For example, I-Level F010-09-507 corresponded to both ISTA/P 2.45.1 and 2.45.2, and 2.45.3. Incidentally, my car for example has I-Level F010-09-507, ISTA/P 2.45.3, and 2.45.3 isn't even listed in the BMW I-Level table. So, while in theory I-Level F010-12-03-512 could also be ISTA/P 2.46.1, the fact that your car has newer CAFD files than the 46.1 psdzdata, indicates your ISTA/P is in fact higher than 2.46.1. The only way to know for sure what your car was programmed with is to have a copy of the ISTA/P Final Report detailing the Measures Plan implementation, like mine attached, or maybe your shop foreman could tell you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hans_gregor;
I am glad you were able to fix your KAFAS problem.

If you find the Rear View Camera always on settings, please let me know. There are times I would like to see behind me other than when I am just in reverse.

@Dreamcar;
You are getting close with SLIS. Keep plugging away at it!

I agree, we should document how to back up and restore entire VCM,and everything else we discover.

Since we are progressing beyond basic module coding and VO changes, attached is the full "E-Sys_Coding - VCM_UserManual_v1.4.PDF". This too should be added to Post #1 alongside the other reference guides, as well as the "E-Sys - Getting Started Supplement - Part 3.pdf" (How to change FA in F-series car) that I posted in Post #260 that has not made its way there yet.

Lastly, *DON'T EVER click on the 'Code Default Values' button* as it loads the default of the Module settings according to the factory setup; not according to the VO setup.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Erregend.
Sorry what are you talking about? spped Correction?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I thought you gonna correct the part 3 with correction we found... Let me find if i can get hold of PDF writer.

added the manual.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I thought you gonna correct the part 3 with correction we found... Let me find if i can get hold of PDF writer.
> 
> added the manual.


Well, I would prefer to be able to test the VO change first hand, and document it exactly; however, as posted earlier, my laptop died on Friday, so I can't do anything E-Sys related at the moment.

Also, after the VO is changed, and written to the car, the entire car (all modules) need to be programmed afterwards in order for the VO changes to be applied, and that process, which I do not understand yet myself, is also not reflected in the guide and needs to be.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I still dont understand how SLI owrks for Hans without changing the VO? and wont the chnages applied automaticaly after we update the VO?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Erregend;
> Ok. I am a bit confused now. Please confirm for you the following experience:
> 
> .xml Profile Export = F001-12-03-511
> ...


Confirming the above.

I suspect E-Sys is just displaying the version of the data I selected when connecting to the car.

As to 46.1 or 46.4 or whatever, I got no info from dealer and do not think attempting to do so would be useful.

@Dreamcar --- KOMBI-->3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration-->BC_V_KORREKTUR does not appear to change the speed value in BC as suggested in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. Since I am HUDless, can someone with both the HUD and Active Cruise Control advise on:
> 
> 1) What is the HUD Start-Up Screen? Is it another Disclaimer Screen?
> 2) Does the iBrake Distance appear in the HUD?


I apologize if this was answered already.
1) Not a disclaimer, a rather cool graphic.
2) Nope, only numbers are speed, cruise set speed (briefly displayed) and navi distances.
3) And now, turn signals :thumbup:


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I have the driving assistance package, what exactly you guys need?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

I will take break from SLI. Sometimes, to make things work, taking a break solves the problem.

I played with KAFAS countries, and during my last test, only the first road sign was recognized.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@hans

So I turned on everyting SLI related on KOMBI and HU_CIC and I can see the options on the idrive menu to display SLI on the HUD or BC but I don't see anything, not even the red and white circle. 

Do I need to change the VO for that to show?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

Yes we need to take break... we are looking in wrong places!.


1STBimmer,


What isteh production date of your car? Where did yo take the delivery? ED?

You have to unable SLI in Kafas---?SLI Coding---SLI ON OFF

can you please share you KAFAS before you change any thing


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I also enabled the M-Driving display on idrive, all it does is turn on and off the range and instant mpg on the bottom of the BC gauges. The option to show M-Drive on HUD is there but non-selectable.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@dreamcar: 

Car is ED delivery, production is 10/2011. it's an F07.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Are you sure that the Navi database that you have actually contain speed informations? If not, I believe that is the culpit. My former E.class showed the same message "Not available in this country" until the new Navi data with speed informations for my country was implemented. Just a suggestion.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobil,

I dont get that error any more aftre changing to Gen2 (Assuming these are diiferent generation of Speed limit info) we get error only if we select gen1.
May be we will get default spped limits if we updgrade the data base but my assumption is it should have that capabilty already as the speed limit thing is there in US from 2010


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

ImSW1 said:


> needsdecaf,
> 
> Can you post more information on the error you're getting?
> 
> Sean


Actually, in re-reading it, it's not similar.

Here's my situation:

I have uploaded the drop file files twice. And re-loaded 3 times now.

I can get all the files installed. E Sys starts, I can connect the car and use the utility to connect and I get an IP.

I then get ESys to connect to the car (get the pop up "connection successful"). It does NOT ask me for my Token PIN

I then go to read, select the F10 platform and I get a failure.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

1StBimmer,

isnt That infomration avaiable by default? i have that info by default!.

dont forget to get the CAFD file for KAFAS before you do any thing.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

i tested i see it but greyed! and i have x drive


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@hans/dreamcar

Same here I've got xDrive but menu still grayed out.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

It would be great if anyone could find out how to code back module to default settings and give a PDF on it just in case someone screws up and needs to go back to default parameters like NCS with expertmode..


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes there is restore option... want to volunteer to make a PDF? Click on VCM instead of Coding at the left bottom you will see VCM back up... I havent tested so test it at your own risk.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

ImSW1 said:


> needsdecaf,
> 
> Can you post more information on the error you're getting?
> 
> Sean


When i hit 'read' these are the exact messages i get:

Read FA failed! Possibly there is no FA stored in the VCM. [C060]
negative response error: 
code: the result contains an error
description: Service RDBI_FA has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53311][ErrorCodeDescription=Module offline][VendorCode=20039][VendorCodeDescription=connect finally failed, reconnectCount= 1, firstStart= 12-05-20 20:40:09,265, reconnectWaitPeriod= 1000, maxReconnectTime= 10000, will not retry any longer]; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130759743] - SYSTEM_ERROR

and

Read FA from the Backup Partner failed. Possibly there is no FA stored in the Backup Partner or there is no connection to the Backup Partner. [C096]
negative response error: 
code: the result contains an error
description: Service RDBI_FA2 has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53311][ErrorCodeDescription=Module offline][VendorCode=20039][VendorCodeDescription=link is no longer active]; ECU: VCM_BACKUP_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130759743] - SYSTEM_ERROR


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I ran the calculation and it shows the changes to be implemented but surprisingly it doesnt show any changes to KAFAS but shows changes to almost 90% of the modules...

Its is little scary to run the code it is touching all safety modules etc:-


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

@ Dreamcar

Lol...I am still new at this and unfortunately I dont have a F series to try out everyday and code and test on it, as I dont own one... I just code for people that want F-series coding. I was just asking as this thread is about learning how to code an F-series, and with coding you also need to test how to convert things back to default if problems arises. I know you can write down all the coding changes you made and revert them back to how it was originally, but again this is for those that screwed up bigtime and cannot go back to original.. I guess at this point this thread is about only discovering new features but doesnt worry about having to code back to default when problems arise. I guess this will have to wait till all the disovery of functions has reached it plateau and there is not too many things to discover anymore


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Erregend;
I think you are correct. I was confusing BC_V_KORREKTUR with BC_DIGITAL_V_KORREKTUR, the latter I did not see in KOMBI. The E60 had both as follows:

BC_V_KORREKTUR = Correction for Analog / Head up display speed 
BC_DIGITAL_V_KORREKTUR = Correction for digital speed

BMW can advance the speedometer by 10% + 2.4 MPH per the attachment, which at higher speeds can be pretty substantial. It would be nice if someone with a Radar Gun could actually test an F10 at 100 MPH, and see if its actually closer to 87 MPH.

@alex_c; 
Thanks, but my Blackberry is already set to download the full message, so I am not sure what is going on. I'll have to play with it some more.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar,
I take it you ran the FP calculations, but that was as far as you went with it, or did you apply it to VO coding to the whole car? My guess is KAFAS is not changing, because you have already manually changed everything in there needed for SLIS.  It will be interesting if you could restore your KAFAS file from JEG23 after he pulls his, and then change the VO and recalculate it and see then if KAFAS updates. It does seem odd though that so many other modules would need to be coded just for 8TH, but I really don't know if that is normal or not.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Dreamcar, did you forgot me?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,
This is what i did 
conected---Read VO---Read VCM--Activated FA---clicked "Calculate " button under KIS/SVT section...

and i even see new modules getting added .. i dont understand why would the DSC need to be changed? i am assuming that it checking if there are any new CAF avaialble and my current files are older than version 46? Looks like on what daten files we have 


Hans I didnt forget about you i was checking this VO cding offline will get the files for you now... What CAF's do you need?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

:thumbup: all of them


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

downloading but it says 18 hours.... pls keep the site up.....


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

gspannu said:


> Has anyone managed to successfully download the files? I have seen about 229 connections to my server so far&#8230; but do not know if people have successfully downloaded the files?
> 
> _My ISP is giving me real grief on this one; so I am constantly switching through VPN service providers to mask the activity._
> 
> I am *happy to keep this running as long as I know that members are benefiting* from this and able to download&#8230; Please let me know if you are able to download and I will keep working to have the FTP site up.


I've tried connecting a few times and was not able to connect.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

---


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

dreamcar

If you figure out how to code the VO, and could explain it in plain english, not like in the guide, I would love to add options 231 and 129. 

:roundel:


----------



## Swallowtail (May 17, 2012)

1STBimmer said:


> @hans/dreamcar
> 
> Same here I've got xDrive but menu still grayed out.


Same here, 2012 F25 X3.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Swallowtail said:


> Same here, 2012 F25 X3.


I think is just for M models


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

mobileum, dou you have option 8TH and 8TD?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

@NeedsDecaf and others: I got the same error after attaching a battery charger to the car. I suspect it was noise induced into the system that messed up the ethernet data.

Now instead I just turn off DRL, fan, Radio, etc., to minimize drain on battery.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans are you talking about rear fog lights?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

rear fog lights I already installed the EU switch

S231A Deleted: 250 km/h limitation
S129A Weapon mount in headliner, front :rofl:

regarding SLI
S8TDA Decoding, speed limit info
S8THA SPEED LIMIT INFO


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans my car already came with that deletion and I feel you don't have to update VO ... And seriously will you be able to test it ?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

8TD! Looks like we need an new module all together in that case we need all his cafs that will clear the air... Yesterday when I was playing with VO I saw a module coming in.

Mobil when you have some time can you please send us the cafs will pm you my email.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

hmm, because your ICM is almost the same as mine


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> 8TD! Looks like we need an new module all together in that case we need all his cafs that will clear the air... Yesterday when I was playing with VO I saw a module coming in.
> 
> Mobil when you have some time can you please send us the cafs will pm you my email.


which caf you saw?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

guys, help me understand how to code a new VO

in Editors&Viewers -> FA-Editor -> Load FA -> Expand FA -> Edit options -> Click the little button to apply changes -> save FA -> calculate FP
in Expert mode
Load the modified FA -> Activate FA
SVT Actual -> READ VCM -> Save SVT
KSI/SVT Target -> calculate -> save SVT
select modules in SVT Tree -> Detect CAF for SWE -> select the module for my I-step -> click OK

after doing this for all modules, I have some of them that contain red CAFS, some that contain blue ones all of them with the green checkmark

Here I'm stuck, 
After doing all of this, should I click code for all of them, or just for the blue ones or just for red ones.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

hans_gregor said:


> mobileum, dou you have option 8TH and 8TD?


Only 8TH

Here is the Option List for my car:


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Someone just posted psdzdata V46.3 at BMW coding forum. Hopefully this update has the newer CAFD files for the new global update that some of you needed which E-Sys was looking for and could not get.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans be carefull even I stopped at that point ... We are not sure what it is doing


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Erregend;
> Thanks for confirming. The status bar referring to the psdzdata can easily be confirmed by briefly loading a different set of psdzdata for another chassis, and see what it displays.
> .


Confirmed by loading F020 and F001


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans my car already came with that deletion and I feel you don't have to update VO ... And seriously will you be able to test it ?


I tried to add option 231, but I get an error when I calculate FP

Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 231 [72] - SYSTEM_ERROR

I think I need another option? any ideea dream, or could you send me your FA?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,
I can send the FA but I don't think you need VO update for that ...don't we have that already in our cheat sheet?

Anyways I am on my way to office ... Will send you the FA in the evening


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

I did not see it in cheatsheet


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

OK All this time i was in a impression it was already there may be no body bothered as it is not that easy to cross 130 MPH anyway.

will send you teh FA in the evening and will also see if i can find that parameter for you.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

46.3 data @ https://rapidshare.com/files/2868140504/2_46.3_psdzdata.txt

Can't download at work... will do so at home. It HAS F010_12_03_512

http://www.bmwcoding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1912&d=1337597309


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Logic 7 "Slider" appears to work like an on/off switch. All the way left is off; 2 bars and it is on. Useless!

My Displays for power and torque are stuck in Metric also. Option to change units is in iDrive, but it stays as "-" whichever I choose and gauges are Metric values.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Erregend said:


> Logic 7 "Slider" appears to work like an on/off switch. All the way left is off; 2 bars and it is on. Useless!
> 
> My Displays for power and torque are stuck in Metric also. Option to change units is in iDrive, but it stays as "-" whichever I choose and gauges are Metric values.


check EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT in HU_CIC.

I also enabled EFF_DYN_SYS_CID
EFF_DYN_SAILING

for me, I can change the units, but the dials are useless


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

So I'm currently in the process of downloading all the files from rapidshare -- is it true that all of the .rar files are needed?

They are big and it's taking a looooooooooong time.

TIA! :thumbup:


----------



## poppap (May 19, 2012)

FastMarkA said:


> So I'm currently in the process of downloading all the files from rapidshare -- is it true that all of the .rar files are needed?
> 
> They are big and it's taking a looooooooooong time.
> 
> TIA! :thumbup:


yes.. you need every single one of it..


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Never heard of that option, but LDW works like this in a way


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi,

If you see in that link ... He siad LDW or Speed LImit so it is clear that both uses same module.. and the other thing is speed limit is working in my car and Hans car but it is not working continously/correctly..
Today morning on my way to office it picked up speed limits couple of times very randomly but there are no speed limit boards near by its picking up the Road Numbers.... and very few times it is picking up the actual speed limit boards...

That gives me feling we still have some parameters that needs to be changed...

Or we have to wait till 2013 and get the new PSDZData files whihc will add the all the configuration/additional configuration parameters for Sped Limit Info to work.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi I also have LDW but Road_Edge_Warning disabled in my car and is enabled in your car.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

Did you you do coding after calculation?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi,

Can you please check if you have HU_NBT module in your VCM?

will you be able to send us the all the CAF's to my email ID?


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Dreamcar

File is on its way. And no, I do not have HU_NBT


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans,
> 
> Did you you do coding after calculation?


I am at office today.
I will try do it again tonight, if it will stop raining.

but what I really don't get, is this

If after calculation a value should be changed, the CAF file in the SVT tree should be red (for SVT target), or is red only a new file or whatever needs to be added.

I rember testing it and after a calculation all of them were black (means no changes).

When it's blue, when it's red and when stays black, that's what I have to figure out.

PS
I played with Code Default value, on HU_CIC module. FUUUNNNN.
Changed 
Language to German
Not being able to choose English
but the menus were still there (efficiency, torque etc)
In Efficiency I thing I saw the histogram
I will try again when I will have time
But I would not do that on other modules.
No phone associated

And by the way, I will try the backup-restore function also.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

Histograms are avaiable in my car by default.. check my CFS may be that will give you some idea...


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Erregend; Ask, and ye shall recieve.  This is the actual CAFD File, but the board won't let me upload it as such, nor a zipped version of it. Just delete the .pdf extension.


Thank you! Thank you!

I will try tonight. (Will also start the slow download of entire 46.3)


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn any one of us has the car with production date after 09/2010 and have the snap in adapter for video? 

Alex_C?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans,
> 
> Did you you do coding after calculation?


in case one needs to update the FA with options, I think calculation should be done before coding

Is someone beeing able to config the internet?
I saw that mobi has 6AA with internet, but when I try to activate it, I get the messsage that Assist is active. I wonder how is working.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

hans_gregor said:


> in case one needs to update the FA with options, I think calculation should be done before coding
> 
> Is someone beeing able to config the internet?
> I saw that mobi has 6AA with internet, but when I try to activate it, I get the messsage that Assist is active. I wonder how is working.


I have BMW live and not Connected drive. BMW Assis does not work with BMW live, and must be deactivated. Connected drive is only available in a few countries in Europe


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans i think esys is doing the calculation comparing the CACF file number with the one in Data files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@hans_gregor; See my Post #112 regarding the Internet:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6829999&postcount=112


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone out there in the Chicago area willing to help me out? Happy to drive out to WI, IN or MI too. Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Grilodan,

Buy me a flight ticket i will come and do your coding , JK


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

BMW Live


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Team,

I sent a cable to Svache,

I am expecting the CAFs, VO by end of this week .. as we proposed earlier let us form a team and crack this Speed Limit Option.


Let us form a team with the below members ....

Mobilieum,
Hans_gregor
Jeg23
Svache
Dreamcar

Let me know your opinion ... we will be able to crack it quicker if we work together.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

If we activate BMW live wil we loose BMW Convinience servcoe


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

I think so. And some other goodies like Send route to car, and features like Remote control (iPhone) will not work.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine hasn't been able to pick up any signs... and I did quite a bit of driving today. What all have you changed to get it to where you are now?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

What Gen do you ahve? did you disable the COD_electric_horizon? and does the icon stay on completely?


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine is set to gen2. When I disable COD_ELECTRIC_HORIZON my icon disappears and is just replaced by "---". Is that what is happening on yours?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

yup and it has to work in this mode
but it wont pick up speed limit... it just happens when you least expect it


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

So how are you driving now? With horizon OFF?

I guess we need to wait to see what the F30 driver's codes look like.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes horizon off. Tommorow with horizon on


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

COD_ELECTRIC_HORIZON has something to do with the road information that is getting from the navigation.
As per BMW, the system compares the image from the camera with the data from navigation. That's why by adding option 8TH will activate the electric horizon. 
I think because our navigation might not have all the proper info, the icon will not sync with navi. deactivating the electric horizon, the system is able to identify some road sign. I would say 25-35%.
So, basically there is like a compensation between what the camera captures and the info in map database
Probably that's why is working for svache and mobi. they have the right navi for the system

I will wait for shawn to repair his laptop and try it. he has the latest navi for F10.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok ok that explains why you are hunting for gps update... I took my car on April 20th 2012 it has the latest update and you know the status

And I don't think Shawn has DA


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans the horizon was active even before I updated the VO with 8TH

Are you saying that after you updated the VO the horizon was activated ?


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

hans_gregor said:


> where we could find the latest update for navigation ?
> 
> svache, could you check your navigation version?
> 
> please read from page 66 of this doc on how to access the service menu and how to find the map database


I looked in the service menu and I couldn't find an exact navigation version specified, it did show a map version which is: 112111.2.18

I hope this is what you need?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Guys I'm following this thread with huge interest...I don't have SLI nor Lane change warning but do have the high-beam assistant. Not sure if it's the same camera, probably not :-(

My dream is to bo able to get the speed limit info from the Pro nav maps to show all the time like my GPS devices always did...nothing to do with real street signs..

I'm happy to dig into trying things out, given I am in EU, can contribute more info out of my current settings.

As this is my 1st post, sounds bad to ask, but the torrent hardly has any seeders...I have a 7 Mb upload which will be useful for others once I get the files....

Worst case, I can get the RS account, can someone tell me how to then merge it back to share it using the same torrent?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans the horizon was active even before I updated the VO with 8TH
> 
> Are you saying that after you updated the VO the horizon was activated ?


yes. I think so.

when I start playing with SLI, and first time I looked in KAFAS, it was not active. It's me who did it. 
if you will update your VO, and remove 8TH, it will deactivate CEH.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

miotoo said:


> Guys I'm following this thread with huge interest...I don't have SLI nor Lane change warning but do have the high-beam assistant. Not sure if it's the same camera, probably not :-(
> 
> My dream is to bo able to get the speed limit info from the Pro nav maps to show all the time like my GPS devices always did...nothing to do with real street signs..
> 
> ...


It kind of depends, if you merge the data onto the spot of the torrent, it has to be exactly the same (to the last bits and bytes) or the torrent will not seed. The files need to be the exact same size and you need to have the exact amount of files as well.

Perhaps is it an idea to get the Rapidshare files, see if you can merge them with the torrent but if this doesn't work, to just turn the torrent file on, even though you already have the rapidshare files? Thing is, even if you only have a part of the files for the torrent, you will still help people getting that part a lot faster than before with a 7mb ul


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

svache said:


> It kind of depends, if you merge the data onto the spot of the torrent, it has to be exactly the same (to the last bits and bytes) or the torrent will not seed. The files need to be the exact same size and you need to have the exact amount of files as well.
> 
> Perhaps is it an idea to get the Rapidshare files, see if you can merge them with the torrent but if this doesn't work, to just turn the torrent file on, even though you already have the rapidshare files? Thing is, even if you only have a part of the files for the torrent, you will still help people getting that part a lot faster than before with a 7mb ul


Thanks for the answer. Some angel (either by chance or after reading this post) switched on their sharing and all 10.8 GB are here already  I'm seeding as of now!

Now I need to get the cable figured..I thought I will have a few days for it ;-)


----------



## jjsC6 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have not seen this request yet (stump the band???) - I would love for the car to stay in whatever driving mode you used last - I hate having to put it in "Sport" mode every time I get in the car.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

This is from the f30 user manual. Again, it states that it works together with Navi:

(Manual can be dl´ed here) http://www.f30post.com/goodiesforyou/3/f30/F30_Sedan_Owners_Manual_F30POST.pdf

_Speed limit detection uses a symbol in the
shape of a traffic sign to display the currently
detected speed limit. The camera at the base of
the interior rearview mirror detects traffic signs
at the edge of the road as well as variable displays
of sign gantries. Traffic signs with extra
symbols, e. g. during wet road conditions, are
also detected and compared with vehicle interior
data, e. g. the rain sensor and are displayed
depending on the situation. *The system considers
the information stored in the navigation system
and also displays speed limits present on
routes without signs*._


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

The CEH is active by default... I just checked Jeg23 Kafas which is completely untouched and the CEH is active in his KAFAS...
May be canadian cars comes with CEH diasbled?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi,

Is that Manual from EU? or US?


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

I would think from US. On page 79 you will find a picture of speed sign that are not used in Europe.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok Thanks.. I did try some changes yesterday and it didnt read any speed limits today!... I rest my case untill Svache gets his cable.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache ,
> 
> Did you post your navaigation version here?


Yup, one page back http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6851405&postcount=770 (112111.2.18) 

edit: make that two pages back, I didn't realize we were reaching a new page again lol


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Dang it I also have version 18... And I bought my car last month ....

And also I don't have the services option as seen in Shawn's picture ... My version info is in completely different place.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

How good is teh SLI system during night?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> I am assuming Mark has recoded his own CAF.. I dont think copying the CAF file in to CAF folder will do the trick


that's how I recovered from my problem.
I had another copy somewhere, than I put it into CAF directory, and just click code.

@shawn 
i understand you feeling about loosing data, miserable


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

May be you have used the same exact CAF file?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you guys know what is turn preview? apparently i turned it on and was able select it but not sure what it does 
Can somebody check and confirm if you see turn preview option in navigation settings


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans,
> 
> May be you have used the same exact CAF file?


I forgot to mention. When I click default parameters I used an old saved file.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> 
> How good is teh SLI system during night?


It seems to make hardly any difference, it can recognize it all pretty well in both day and night. Only hard rain made a few missers so far.



DreamCar said:


> Do you guys know what is turn preview? apparently i turned it on and was able select it but not sure what it does
> Can somebody check and confirm if you see turn preview option in navigation settings


Never heard of it, but perhaps it has something to do with the cornering lights?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

My coding still isn't "taking" even though the settings are where I want them.

I do have the most recent Global Software Update from BMW (no more throttle delay woo hoo), so that leads me to think I should be using 46.3 of E-Sys, and not the 46.1 that I have (I downloaded from the links in this post by Sean: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6843854&postcount=461).

(Note that the info file says it's 45.1, but I do have the additional psdzdata files (20-23), so I suspect that's what makes it 46.1?

I don't want to mess with my car anymore until I have the newer software -- can somebody confirm if this is smart logic?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@FastMarkA,
Did you read my Post #797, the last part of which, is if what I suggested doesn't work, put the full v.46.3 PSDZdata in E-Sys, and try it again?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6852133&postcount=797


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Dreamcar;
I have NAV Turn Preview on the spreadsheet, but I noted that it had no noticeable effect. That said, I didn't notice either that it enabled a new Nav option for it, so I never turned it on. I will need to retest it.

As for the NAV Version info, to clarify, one picture is from the standard CIC Nav Screen options, and the second picture is from the hidden Service Menu, which you have to turn on first in order to see it:

_*Unlocking the Service Menu Option*

Several important functions can be checked directly at the CIC with the aid of the
Service menu. This menu can be used to select and adjust settings that are not visible
for the customer.

The procedure for starting the Service menu with the "safe grip" has changed compared
to the CCC system:

• Call up Start menu
• Push controller in up direction for at least 10 s.
• Controller 3 notches to the right
• Controller 3 notches to the left
• Controller 1 notch to the right
• Controller 1 notch to the left
• Controller 1 notch to the right
• Press controller once.
• The Service menu is now added as the last submenu to "Settings".

Four selection menus are available in the Service menu of the CIC:

• Navigation
• Telephone and BMW Service
• TV (Not for US)
• Gracenote_


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

So I coded my car the first time. Did a couple of them. Everything seems to work fine but I noticed that I lost the mpg and Efficient Dynamic meter underneath my RPM in the dashboard. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@clutchlee;

Yes. Did you do this?

HU_CIC / 3000 HMI / MDRIVE - Adds "M Drive 1" & "M Drive 2" on Settings screen; however, DSC, Engine, Chassis, and Steering settings can not be set - Nonfunctional. *Also adds "M dynamic driving syst." checkbox on Settings=>Info Display screen. When checked it completely turns off the dashboard tachometer Efficient Dynamics display*.


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

@shawn

No I didn't. I don't have M sport/Drive either. However I did go into that file to change the DVD in Motion. Any other thoughts?

I also tried to code - unlock doors when you turn off the engine, but that didn't work either. I still had to use 2 pulls to unlock the doors. Is it cause I don't have comfort access?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@clutchlee;
Strange. Is it just the MPG/ED Meter is gone, or is it that the entire Guage at the bottom of the Tachometer is shut off? After coding, did you get any sort of new checkbox in iDrive that you checked?


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

I believe it's just the meter that's gone (MPG/ED, the white/blue meter). I don't think the entire gauge underneath is it turned off but I can check tomorrow to update. And I didn't get any new checkbox in the iDrive.

I also tried to code - unlock doors when you turn off the engine, but that didn't work either. I still had to use 2 pulls to unlock the doors. Is it cause I don't have comfort access?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@clutchlee;
ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR should not require CA. I would try coding it again.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you guys see a additional icon on HUD when you are in cruise control mode?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

For some reason (my ISP?) rapidshare is 10->20KB/s download. Could someone post ONLY the F10 part of v46.3? That would sure help.

I want to fold mirrors


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a Pro account thats what we all did... You can download the entire thing in couple of hours

We are any way saving lot of money because of this free coding :thumbup:


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@DreamCar; Do you mean the green cruise control icon? Yeah I have that in my HUD if the cruise control is enabled (doesn't have to be active but at least stand-by).


Btw, good news, I just saw this when checking the tracking: "Your item was processed through our HONOLULU, HI 96820 facility on May 23, 2012 at 11:49 pm." I'm betting it is here either tomorrow or Friday at the latest


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

@ Hans Gregor......When it asks to save files where do we place the saved files to what folder?


----------



## ian535d (May 17, 2012)

For anyone not too keen on soldering, an option to buy one from http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html was mentioned earlier in the thread. I finally received mine today.

It took 9 days to arrive in the UK (from Lithuania) using the cheapest delivery option. This is an expensive way of obtaining a cable, but I checked the wiring using a multimeter and it is all correct (including the correct resistance between pins 8 and 16 of the OBD plug). It does look to be well made. Pins 4 and 5 don't appear to be grounded, but by all accounts that's not necessary. I got a bit impatient and built my own in the meantime, but I wanted to confirm that this cable will work.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

ian535d said:


> For anyone not too keen on soldering, an option to buy one from http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html was mentioned earlier in the thread. I finally received mine today.
> 
> It took 9 days to arrive in the UK (from Lithuania) using the cheapest delivery option. This is an expensive way of obtaining a cable, but I checked the wiring using a multimeter and it is all correct (including the correct resistance between pins 8 and 16 of the OBD plug). It does look to be well made. Pins 4 and 5 don't appear to be grounded, but by all accounts that's not necessary. I got a bit impatient and built my own in the meantime, but I wanted to confirm that this cable will work.


Thanks for the update Ian. I ordered mine from them and it has been sitting in Canadian Customs since last Friday. I was hoping to get it earlier this week but now I'm off again so even if it arrives tomorrow I can't get at it until later next week.
Bill


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

I havent used the CC yet .. will try today and see.

That is a good news!
You are my last hope/option ... Now i am very desperate!.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

DreamCar said:


> Get a Pro account thats what we all did... You can download the entire thing in couple of hours
> 
> We are any way saving lot of money because of this free coding :thumbup:


I do have PRO


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

Erregend said:


> For some reason (my ISP?) rapidshare is 10->20KB/s download. Could someone post ONLY the F10 part of v46.3? That would sure help.
> 
> I want to fold mirrors


Shoot a PM to gspannu, he can help you with sharing his FTP site and files, he has the full v46.3 file and shared them with whoever ask him. He sure has helped me a lot


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> Thanks for the update Ian. I ordered mine from them and it has been sitting in Canadian Customs since last Friday. I was hoping to get it earlier this week but now I'm off again so even if it arrives tomorrow I can't get at it until later next week.
> Bill


Thanks to both for the update, I purchased mine from there as well just last week and was a little nervous. Hopefully when it arrives I can become an E-sys junkie and help some others like you guys


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys, question.

I downloaded the PSDZATA and also the EST_PIN.sfv, EST_PIN.RAR and 3.18.Nfo.

Can somebody please tell me which one is the actual ESYS program?

Can someone also tell me where is the readme file that links everything together?

Sorry, but really confused and so many post to track.

Thanks


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Erregend said:


> For some reason (my ISP?) rapidshare is 10->20KB/s download. Could someone post ONLY the F10 part of v46.3? That would sure help.
> 
> I want to fold mirrors


I have sent you a PM with the FTP details&#8230;


----------



## ian535d (May 17, 2012)

ello888 said:


> Guys, question.
> 
> I downloaded the PSDZATA and also the EST_PIN.sfv, EST_PIN.RAR and 3.18.Nfo.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you downloaded from. I found a torrent download for e-sys with the following .txt file, which I found to be the most complete reference for getting started:

View attachment E-Sys - Installation Instructions.pdf


Do you have all of the required files, including \\BMW E-Sys\E-Sys Program\E-Sys_Setup.exe? I used this file to install e-sys.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Erregend said:


> For some reason (my ISP?) rapidshare is 10->20KB/s download. Could someone post ONLY the F10 part of v46.3? That would sure help.
> 
> I want to fold mirrors


I have sent you a PM with the FTP details&#8230;


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

*I'm a newb and I'm stuck!*

I'm stuck!! Everything is connected and I followed all the instruction on "HOW TO INSTALL ESys". I'm following the PDF instructions "Getting Started Coding" to simply have my windows close when i push the lock button. On page six it says select CAFD only one with green arrow. I'm supposed to click on the CAFD_0000000F_005_019_005 and then hit 
READ (VCM)

Two things:

-my vehicle CAFD_0000000F_005_021_005 reads 21 not 19 is that a problem?

-When I hit Read (VCM) button nothing happens. The CAFD_0000000F_005_021_005 is highlighted. It's not going to a Read Coding Data

I tried searching and I cant find anything. So I'm stuck at this point. I want to contribute and help out but I'm at a loss!!!

Thanks


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

You have to right click the Green cafd file and right click and find read coding data. It's not on the PDF for that part of instruction. After it reads it the PDF is 100% perfect


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Ausfahrt said:


> I'm stuck!! Everything is connected and I followed all the instruction on "HOW TO INSTALL ESys". I'm following the PDF instructions "Getting Started Coding" to simply have my windows close when i push the lock button. On page six it says select CAFD only one with green arrow. I'm supposed to click on the CAFD_0000000F_005_019_005 and then hit
> READ (VCM)
> 
> Two things:
> ...


first: connect your cable to the car and the ethernet port of your laptop
optional: use ZGW_search.exe, to see if you can see the car connected

start e-sys
click the small icon CONNECT button
select you car model
select CONNECT BY VIN
go to expert mode
click CODING
read FA from your car (if you want, you can save it)
right click on the FA, select ACTIVATE
click READ VCM button
on the buttom, filter by CAFD
right click the CAFD and select READ CODING DATA
edit your CAFD
save it
hit the back button
select you CAFD again
click CODE FDL


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

---


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> .When it asks to save files where do we place the saved files to what folder?


normally, every time you read data from the car, the CAF files in the E-sys/CAF folder will get updated.
normally, I would recommend that first time you start programming your car, right click on the SVT and select read coding
this way all the CAFD will be in your CAF folder
navigate there, make a copy nof them and paste them in a secure place. never touch those
in case one messes with something will have a back-up copy of the config in your car

for the rest, you can just leave the default folder or again, you can make a backup, first time


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Thank you all. Success!!!!!!! Let the coding begin.



hans_gregor said:


> first: connect your cable to the car and the ethernet port of your laptop
> optional: use ZGW_search.exe, to see if you can see the car connected
> 
> start e-sys
> ...


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Anybody got any idea what Video WatchDog does.

HU_CIC 3001 EXBOX, 78 VIDEO WATCHDOG NIGHTVISION

HU_CIC 3001 EXBOX, 78 VIDEO WATCHDOG TOP VIEW

HU_CIC 3001 EXBOX, 78 VIDEO WATCHDOG REARVIEW

I also notice that I go into Esys and look at the values. The default is usually *nicht aktiv* and you have to activate it by a new value of *aktiv*, Well when I go in it's already in *aktiv*! Why is that? Do I have to change it if it's already aktiv to nicht aktiv? I'm just scratching my head. For instance fold mirror with lock option was already aktiv. But when I hold down the lock button nothing happens. The instructions said to active it.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@DreamCar I know, same here.. sadly enough the cable is not yet at the local post office (if I have to believe the online tracking, so I guess it will be tomorrow). 

Darn it.. I was really hoping to the cable today as we will be getting the keys to a new house tomorrow lol.. guess I'm going to have to stress my marriage a bit tomorrow when I download those files you guys need


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Can we activate the BMW app or telephone usb audio with eSys ?


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

When you turn on the heated seats and stop car and turn off the engine and go for 5 minutes of the car, again start the car, seat heating will remain ON.
But if you do that after longer time heating will be turned off.
Can someone find where it is programmed to increase the time or to remember the last state ?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

Coding can wait .. We dont want you to sleep in your car because of us


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

about SLI 
look from sec 0:35 to 0:41


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

For a sec i thought it was your car.

We will hit lottery if we can get that SLI and M-HUD too


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@DreamCar: I doubt I have to sleep in the car, she does night shifts  (at the other hand, it would give me time to code in peace  )


@Hans: That arch looking thing? What was that? Is that the M-Hud you guys have been speaking about?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

svache said:


> @DreamCar: I doubt I have to sleep in the car, she does night shifts  (at the other hand, it would give me time to code in peace  )
> 
> @Hans: That arch looking thing? What was that? Is that the M-Hud you guys have been speaking about?


in HUD was 90, on the road was 100


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> For a sec i thought it was your car.
> 
> We will hit lottery if we can get that SLI and M-HUD too


wouldn't be nice!!!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

That is RPM part of M HUD.. It will be our next project


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Still no luck with my coding.

I replaced the psdzdata with 46.3 -- and my mirror folding won't work.

When I switch it to "aktiv" the car does a reboot, but the feature doesn't function.

Ideas? TIA.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

How long do you wait? Try locking the car and leaving for 10 minutes to reset. That's what it took for mine to work (just did it about 30 minutes ago).


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm I coded it yesterday and it worked right off the bat. As soon as I shuffled the on off button and unhooked the cable, the coding took. Mirrors folded with windows closing and vice versa


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmmm...I had the car sit about an hour tonight after turning it to activ, and it still didn't work.

Furthermore, I tried to code the a/c to not turn on, and that didn't take either.

I'm contemplating wiping off the E-Sys entirely and starting with a fresh rebuild with the 46.3.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup. Having the A/C remember that it was off when I restarted the car was nice,


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

FastMarkA said:


> Hmmm...I had the car sit about an hour tonight after turning it to activ, and it still didn't work.
> 
> Furthermore, I tried to code the a/c to not turn on, and that didn't take either.
> 
> I'm contemplating wiping off the E-Sys entirely and starting with a fresh rebuild with the 46.3.


I wonder if it matters if windows firewalls are on, maybe try that and check to see if they are on.. This is the first I have heard from this thread that coding doesnt take, especially on repeated coding of the same function..


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

I still don't have the MPG/ED reader after checking today. Don't know what's wrong. Anyone have this issue?

Also, what's the code to add the TPMS pressure in the vehicle info section?


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

I still don't have the MPG/ED reader after checking today. Don't know what's wrong. Anyone have this issue?

Also, what's the code to add the TPMS pressure in the vehicle info section?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

I will get the OBD connector on Tuesday...then make the cable...then can help hopefully on the weekend ;-)

This thread is fantastic.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

So I removed ESys and all the psdzdata files and re-installed ESys.

I have extracted the psz files into a folder on my desktop, and I'm ready to copy them over.

I was following this PDF that was posted in this post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6854172&postcount=831, which I have never seen until this morning, and it mentions EDIABAS.

I have never used ZGW Search -- before ESys connected just fine with my vehicle.

That might be the problem though.

Do I need EDIABAS?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

FastMarkA said:


> So I removed ESys and all the psdzdata files and re-installed ESys.
> 
> I have extracted the psz files into a folder on my desktop, and I'm ready to copy them over.
> 
> ...


yes you need ediabas...Put that folder in the c drive as this is what is used to communicate with the car! Thats probably your issue...The Ediabas from the download is already configured to work, so its just a plug and play...just put it into c:drive and if you already have a Ediabas folder from older install of INPA or NCSexpert, or DIS, just drag the old one out to desktop.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

hans_gregor said:


> what means NPI?


No Passing Indication. Roadsign that forbid takeover in HUD. Se post #663


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Mobileum said:


> No Passing Indication. Roadsign that forbid takeover in HUD. Se post #663


thx
it's obvious. Is it working for you?


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

No. I think you will need the new fully digital dash display


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

I finally received the OBDII plug from Hong Kong last week. I built the cable as you can see in the pic by cutting off one end of a CAT6 patch lead and following the instructions from this thread. The brown wire stcking out near the RJ45 plug is my ground wire that I attached to the laptop body. This didn't seem to make a difference attached or not.

I drive a 2010/09 launch RHD F11 and at my first coding attempt did:

BC_DIGITAL_V - MPH in BC - SUCCESS 
I panicked when the Speedometer error was splashed on the CIC screen! but I was ready for it after it was highlighted here previously.

SCH_TOEHKI - Close tailgate from driver's side - SUCCESS 
This one has made me a happy bunny. Just 2 weeks ago and before I read this thread I tried to do exactly this and was very dissapointed when it didn't work. Now I have full control of the tailgate from the comfort of my sport seat.

EFF_DYN_SYS_CID/EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID - Torgue and Power gauges - UNSUCCESSFUL.
I don't get the new option under Vehicle Option 

SPEEDLIMIT_INFO - UNSUCCESSFUL
I changed this to active but has made no difference
SPEED_LIMIT - UNSUCCESSFUL
This option is not available under the KOMBI module - Possibly my car is too old I don't have the SLD option but do have high beam assist so was hoping it may work? 

SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX/SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN - Video In Motion - NOT TESTED
I will test this tomorrow and let you know.

This was such a painless exercise with all the help from this forum. Thanks!

#CLUTCHLEE
After reading about your missing MPG/ED Readout, I was quite worried that something I would do today may leave me in a similar predicament. I have noticed though that I have an option in "Info Display" under settings for "Additional Display" at the top of the list. I don't recall seeing this before but by unchecking it my MPG/ED is dissabled. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Where are you guys buying the OBD II connector and how much?

Aceman


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Bought mine from ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110768525...Categories&_from=R40&_nkw=110768525069&_rdc=1

£4 delivered in 8 days to the UK.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

hello all, I have two things I wanted to code and would like to ask/confirm a few things here:

1) I like to code my car so that when I unlock via the remote, the angel eye would come on. I presume this is "Welcome Light"? if so, can you guys please confirm I just need to change "WL_FUNKTION_POL" "from whatever value to "hard_on / Werte=02"?

2) have a F07 and I like my window (frameless) to continue go up when I open the door. Please confirm I just change "FH_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT" from "aktiv" to "nicht_aktiv"

3) I like to have digital speed on cluster. is it "BC_DIGITAL_V" from "not active = 00" to "active = 01"? can I confirm if my car is in km/h, I will get km/h as oppose to mph?

4) since mine a F07, anyway to code the boot release button in driver seat to open and/or close the big hatch? as opposed to just the tiny boot door?

thanks in advance


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry, one more

5) which setting was it for the TPMS to show tyre temp as well as pressure?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

Just use the CAF zip file you gave .. all you have to do is open esys and and go to editors&viewers and use FDL editor option.


Sharbot,

You just need to read all the fdl files once and use the CAF folder you work offline


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

In you FDLs i see settngs for pedestrian detection does it work now?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I was trying to help AsiaBMWBenz .. i ran in to weird problem.

He has 3.20 with proper token , he can edit code in all the modules except HU_CIC.
He gets that authentication error when he try to edit the HU_CIC.. I did try it my self through team meeting .

I am confused how the authentication issue only pops up for that module alone?


any ideas?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

ello888,
What version of esys ae you using?

Didnt you get any errors when coding the HU_CIC?


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Ok I activated these three and it does nothing. 


HU_CIC 3001 EXBOX, 78 VIDEO WATCHDOG NIGHTVISION

HU_CIC 3001 EXBOX, 78 VIDEO WATCHDOG TOP VIEW

HU_CIC 3001 EXBOX, 78 VIDEO WATCHDOG REARVIEW

I'm also running 3.18.4 with 46.3 without any problems. I also tried the turn signal in HUD and activated it and it did nothing? I'll have to double check and see if I did it right later on tonight. 

Question What is digital speed on cluster? BC_DIGITAL_V What exactly does that do? I'm at work so I cant do anything until tonight to see what it does.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Dreamcar;
Like akiss pointed out in Post # 890, what are @bmwbenzasia's regional settings in Windows?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@clutchlee;
Your MPG/ED problem is surely because you have unchecked the Additional Indicators under Settings; Info Displays. 

Look at the two attached Pictures and the effect the checkbox has on the MPG/ED meter. Unchecked, only the Gear Indicator is present, and checked, the MPG/ED meter appears.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ello888;

WL_FUNKTION_POL is the Poistion Lights, the 3 Side Led's in the Headlight Assembly. I am not sure what the Angel Eyes Welcome light is. It seems like it is the only one I did not see or at least document. I'll have to go back and look for an AE one.

FH_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT is the right code to disable the Rear Window Interruption.

BC_DIGITAL_V should readout in Mph or kph depending on your existing Speedometer setting.

As for your Boot control, how does the existing interior switch work, or are their two sperate switches? The codes given are for CLOSE; not OPEN, but they may tell you something, I would enable SCH_TOEHKI, and TASTER_FBD one at a time and test the results as I think TASTER_FBD is speciffically for F11 Wagons, and perhaps F07 Hatches. If one is for the big hatch and the other for the little hatch, then it is just a matter of finding the equivalent code for OPEN. After that, enable SCH_FBD, and see what the FOB controls. 

The TPMS Pressure and Temperature code is HU_CIC / 3001 EXBOX / RDC_SAFETY.

Keep in mind these are F10 codes, and to code your F07, you use the F01 data files, so there could be differences.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I didnt look into that since i was able to code other modules...If windows locale is teh problem the wont it messs up all modules?

Anyways if he comes iwill check his settings.


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

@shawn

Yeah I was coding this morning and noticed that was unchecked, I checked it and now it's there. Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar,
I really am not sure, but the CIC is far more complicated than the other modules including an FSC Enabling code, and regional settings, so it could be subject to the OS Regional settings whereas other modules are not. Start there, and if that does not solve his problem, we will have to look elsewhere. So, you used Team Viewer to remote into his laptop / E-Sys?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

If regional settings are not the issue he should just download e-Sys 3.18.4 with the token and rule out its not the 3.20 software. This issue has not happened with 3.18.4 so far with the 7 cars that I have coded with V46.3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@cn555ic;
Yes, I agree. The next step should be trying 3.18.4.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Guys I have been trolling this forum topic for a while and I'm ready to code, you guys are having way to much fun. I want to buy a cable. (easier and faster for me). and download the necessary software. Couple of questions:

1. How much is the "token" ?
2. Can someone link the correct cable to buy ? I'm in San Diego.
2. All I want to code at this point is: 

--Auto/Shut off, want the F10 to remember I turned it OFF.
--All of the disclaimers.
--The safety belt reminders and chimes.

For a beginner would those be easy to code ?

Thanks for the info guys, posted a pic of my new and first ever BMW, 2012 535i

Shon


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Token is free as the download is free. Cable you have to make it yourself And those features are just the start of coding. Lastly I guess u really haven't read the thread at all if u asked those questions!


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you for the detailed response. I only get one switch inside the car, not 2 switch.

I am on 3.20.0 and PSDZATA, I downloaded from that FTP site on here.... Whatever version that was?

I have not connect to car yet, but assume this setup will work?



shawnsheridan said:


> @ello888;
> 
> WL_FUNKTION_POL is the Poistion Lights, the 3 Side Led's in the Headlight Assembly. I am not sure what the Angel Eyes Welcome light is. It seems like it is the only one I did not see or at least document. I'll have to go back and look for an AE one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Any idea were to get the download and token from, can ya post a link ? All the links I found in the sticky and through out the forum seemed to have expired. I thought some guys have purchased a cable from the internet ?

I noticed on the PDF cheat sheet is lists 2011 for most of the coding but only some "x's" in the 2012 boxes. Does that mean the 2012 coding isn't the same as the 2011 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Griffin 27;
The codes for 2011, at least the vast majority of them also work fine for 2012 models. I just don't have a 2012 to personally confirm them, but DreamCar and others do and it all seems to work for them.

I have sent you a PM regarding E-Sys and the PSDZdata files.

As for your cable, your best bet is to contact ImSW1 (Sean) and have him make you one, or you can pay a lot more and buy one from CodeCard:

http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Ausfahrt;
BC_DIGITAL_V adds a Digital Speedotmer Readout (MPH) to the BC Cluster where you can display it with the BC Stalk.

@ello888;
I believe v.46.1 PSDZdata is what was on the FTP site. This should be fine so long as you car doesn't have the just released ISTA/P 2.46.3 on it, in which case you would want to pull down v.46.3 PSDZdata. I don't know where you got your E-Sys 3.20 from though, but do you have a working EST Token for it? If not, you will need to download the v.3.18.4 package that includes the token.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Griffin 27;
> The codes for 2011, at least the vast majority of them also work fine for 2012 models. I just don't have a 2012 to personally confirm them, but DreamCar and others do and it all seems to work for them.
> 
> I have sent you a PM regarding E-Sys and the PSDZdata files.
> ...


Thank you SOOO much for the info. I just spent 2 hours reading through all the forums, wow, a lot to absorb. After reading your PM, I already downloaded the E-sys and Pm'd Sean for a cable. Just need to get those huge PSDZdata files..lol.

Thanks again for your help. Reviewing your spread sheet now, it's impressive !!

Shon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm back baby! :bigpimp:

Not that I ever left the thread, but finally after having my laptop crater on me a week ago, and having lost all of my data, I am back in the actual coding game today with a damn near new laptop (Motherboard w / CPU, Keyboard, and Hard Drive), compliments of Michael Dell. :thumbup: 

I reinstalled E-Sys 3.18.4 w/ the v.46.3 PSDZdata and everything is working fine.

That said, I did also try to get E-Sys 3_20_0_RC_b31 working, but it wouldn't even install on my Win7 64-Bit machine (see attached error), which is odd given 3.18.4 install and runs just fine. I hope this is a fluke with this specific build and not a sign of things to come in all future versions.

So I ask, has anyone been able to install E-Sys 3_20_0_RC_b31 on a Win7 64-Bit machine?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

The rapidshare link is still good. Get an account for 10 bucks and download the files.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

kaosweb said:


> Any help would be appreciated...
> I bought this cable - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SBGVBS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> 
> Found the tech drawing here - http://www.obd2cables.com/img/techdrawings/144505_techdrawing.pdf


Apologize to Dreamcar up front for quoting another thread. Thanks to Kaosweb for the temporary use of his cable.

Hey everyone,

Been out of touch for a while. There's been a lot of questions asking if the cable that Kaosweb purchased from Amazon will work for building a coding cable. Kaosweb was good enough to send me the cable that he purchased but was having trouble getting a connection with the car. Long story short after repairing a break in one of the lines the cable works great. The pin out was correct and the lines were all clear. I had the cable head x-ray'd as well just in case there were other resistors in the head, but it's completely clear of everything except the 16 wires.

The cable is really well built and has full shielding the entire length of the cable. The individual wires are only slightly twisted but since the cable has a full ground wire and shielding, this doesn't really matter. The only issue I had with the cable is the gauge rating of the wires. I had to individually insert the wires into the RJ-45 because of the thickness of the outer plastic covering of the wires. This is time consuming and really a pain in the a$$.

To get the resistor inserted I cut the sheathing back and soldered the resistor to the red and green wires, wrapped the wires and resistor in electrical tape and tucked it all back into the sheathing. While I was there, I also cut all the extra wires that I wasn't using at differing lengths so there would be no way they could short one of the wires I did use. I grounded my shielded RJ-45 using the black, brown and ground wire coming from the OBD2 connector.

My final question, would I build one of these by choice? I wouldn't, but if YOU are looking for a fairly simple build then it would definitely work. Just combine it with a patch cable, wire it up correctly and you would be in business. You could even use crimp terminals to connect all the wires if you didn't want to solder anything.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh joyous day! 

Besides being back in the game, no more Sport Displays that are stuck in kW and Nm, as I have a workaround for the Sport Display problem for people like myself with functional gauges, yet unable to change the units of measure to hp and ft lb. 

While EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT still wont allow the units to be changed like it should, for reasons unknown to me, the defaults can however be hard coded to read hp and ft lb instead of kW and Nm as follows:

KOMBI / 3008 PIA_Einheiten / DREHMOMENT= lb_ft
KOMBI / 3008 PIA_Einheiten / LEISTUNG= PS

For those of you with Meters that don't work at all, sorry, I still do not know the cause or solution. For those seemingly few with this scenario, I am thinking it's perhaps a really old version of ITSA/P that may be the problem - OR - you car does not have either the Sport or M-Sport package. So, if you are in this boat, what is the build date of your cars, and when if ever did the dealer reprogram the whole car, and do you have either Sport or M-Sport cars?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

@shawn

I have 3.20 installed on another laptop Win7 x64. Though, I'm using the laptop just for internet, battery is dead. I did not try it. I will install it on the "coding" laptop, and let you know.

about the meters. I have all the options except nightvision. And is not working. I think the problem is isolated to 550s. Though I can change the units in CIC. my build date is Dec 2011.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm back baby! :bigpimp:
> 
> Not that I ever left the thread, but finally after having my laptop crater on me a week ago, and having lost all of my data, I am back in the actual coding game today with a damn near new laptop (Motherboard w / CPU, Keyboard, and Hard Drive), compliments of Michael Dell. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I had same message.... I changed the properties for WinXP compatibility Service Pack 2..

That should get it to install.....

The program runs better on a 32-bit install, I had some connectivity problems with the ENet...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@DreamCar: Yeah I found the FDL editor last night, I was kind of too fast with asking again 

I haven't tested the Pedestrian Detection yet but I did see the settings.. it's one of the things on my to-do list


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

Welcome home.... Yes i have used the teammeeting and connected to Asiabmwbenz laptop which is connected to his car.

Hans,

Any miracles?


Svache,


As i said you don't need any help.... :thumbup:


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@DreamCar, hopefully not, but I'm glad to know you guys are here at least for the times that I do need help =)


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Where is everyone getting 3.20 with est token. Please share the est token like 3.18


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

cn555ic said:


> Where is everyone getting 3.20 with est token. Please share the est token like 3.18


Have 3.20 but no token.... I have it half-way working with the 3.18 token, been digging into some of the .jar files... I can do everything but save an edited FDL, I'm getting a certificate error....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

mjgood,

were you able to code the FDL ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@vzinic;
Like @bmwbenzasia, make sure your PC regional settings and your date / time are accurate in Windows.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

DreamCar said:


> Folks,
> 
> Any of you guys got global update? We have to see if the new parameters are getting added in the KAFAS Module?
> Please respond boys ... ... We just need information ... i only see takers ... Its not fair!


I'm up for my 15000 mile service, plus I have a CEL. Once I call this week to get an appointment and the Global update I'll let you know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Ausfahrt;
Damn. Your CEL didn't go away overnight?


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> Folks,
> 
> Any of you guys got global update? We have to see if the new parameters are getting added in the KAFAS Module?
> Please respond boys ... ... We just need information ... i only see takers ... Its not fair!


Mine just got out of the shop on Friday, I might have got the update.... still kinda new to all this... what info do you need from me, happy to help.....

I read all the CAF files and saved them, if you need one just let me know which.....


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @vzinic;
> Like @bmwbenzasia, make sure your PC regional settings and your date / time are accurate in Windows.


On my PC regional settings and date / time are OK it is not a problem.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

IMSW1 coded my 535xi after the fact for the latest global. He did the windows, disclaimers, sport instruments, TPMS, DVD in motion and a few more that can't be remembered, essentially all the things that my car has the equipment for. All are working well with the noted exception of the standard (EU v. US) problem on the sport gauges readout, and the file problem for the mirror fold on lock. Hope this helps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@vzinic;
Humor me, and change your regional settings to a neighboring country or Germany, and retry it.

@MSgtMel;
Well, next time you hook up with Sean, he can fix your Sport Displays per my POST #932:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6858514&postcount=932

What though is the "_file problem for the mirror fold on lock_"?


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Ausfahrt;
> Damn. Your CEL didn't go away overnight?


I checked this morning and it was still there. So I'm going to drop it off on Tuesday. I need the 15000 mile maintenance anyways.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

MSgtMel said:


> IMSW1 coded my 535xi after the fact for the latest global. He did the windows, disclaimers, sport instruments, TPMS, DVD in motion and a few more that can't be remembered, essentially all the things that my car has the equipment for. All are working well with the noted exception of the standard (EU v. US) problem on the sport gauges readout, and the file problem for the mirror fold on lock. Hope this helps.


I coded MSgtMel's car before we received the V46.3 psdzdata. Everything coded fine except anything sitting in the FRM module, which I didn't touch.

I have coded other F10s that have had the global update using V46.3. Mirror fold, window interrupt all coded without any issues. I'm using a Win7, X64 laptop running ZGW_Search.exe in compatability mode. I'll finish the coding options on MSgtMel's car in the next few days if he's available and let you all know how it went.

Sean


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What though is the "_file problem for the mirror fold on lock_"?


Shawn,

I have a feeling that we're seeing the repercussions of simply grabbing the V46.3 FRM CAFD and inserting it into the 46.1 dataset then coding modules. The folks that are having issues locking the mirror fold etc. should rewrite their original CAF back to the car and see if they can code the problem modules with the full V46.3 psdzdata.

Sean


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

Few findings in your CAFs,

1) Logic 7 Icon in audio Settings ia Aktiv .
2) front view camera in watch dog mode Aktiv...


any ideas?


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> @vzinic;
> Humor me, and change your regional settings to a neighboring country or Germany, and retry it.
> 
> @MSgtMel;
> ...


As memory serves there is a file from the new global that hasn't been broken for access and that is where the option for auto mirror fold on lock is located. Best ask Sean as he'll know exactly what it was he couldn't change.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

OOps, that's what I get for responding to email notifications before checking the thread again. Sean has already responded and we'll be setting a mutual date for correction/finishing soon. Thanks all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Folks, I am just throwing this out there for clarity's sake, and while I can't speak for ImSW1 and DreamCar, my intent for this thread was to take the relatively obscure and scattered knowledge about F-Series Chassis coding, compile it all and put it in the hands of a larger group of people, along with the tools, detailed installation and getting started instructions and an inexpensive source for quality Enet Cables, all with the intent of accelerating the pace of F10 Coding. The sharing of the knowledge of the tools, how to obtain, install, and use them, and the actual module function parameters discovered to code and alter our vehicles behavior is this thread's purpose. Simply, I wanted an army of Coders out there looking at every module's function and sharing their discoveries. What it was never intended to be was a condemnation of any and all commercial aspects related to coding, and a declaration that all things coding related should be free. Thus, if someone is selling E-Sys, or an EST Token, or even their coding services with knowledge obtained from here, that is there prerogative. While you may not agree with it, where one isn't willing to pay, there exists another who is, hence a marketplace. I'm all for free stuff (if it's free it's for me), yet I have no problem paying for something of value to me such as for a working EST Token. To that end, Andy (akiss) has offered to sell working Tokens, that he has developed, probably to offset his development costs. There is nothing wrong with that. What you may not know is Andy is what I consider a pioneer at this stuff, and his FREE [FXX] Coding Options Wiki on bmwcoding.com (http://www.bmwcoding.com/showwiki.php?title=F10+F11+Coding+Options) was my inspiration for this thread. Similarly, if it costs $12 to get a RapidShare account for 30 days to pull down the tools, I'm dropping the $12. This stuff is worth it, and anyone driving an F10 can easily afford to spend the few bucks where necessary to code one's car.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Mobileum: Thanks for the confirmation that it will not work, this way I wont have to bother with it 

@Dreamcar: I will try it out later today when I'm able to do so and get back to you regarding that code 

@Dreamcar: regarding the pedestrian and bicycle detections, most of it works with the nightvision which, turns out, is not available of the F30. However, I did see something about daycamera, so I will see what that will do, it's going on the to-do list 

@vzinic: I did the Inband Ringing with 3.18.4 yesterday but it didn't seem to do anything for me. I did not get any error codes, though. It is possible it didn't work because I was not using an iphone, I need to test this with someone's iphone at all.


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Folks, I am just throwing this out there for clarity's sake, and while I can't speak for ImSW1 and DreamCar, my intent for this thread was to take the relatively obscure and scattered knowledge about F-Series Chassis coding, compile it all and put it in the hands of a larger group of people, along with the tools, detailed installation and getting started instructions and an inexpensive source for quality Enet Cables, all with the intent of accelerating the pace of F10 Coding. The sharing of the knowledge of the tools, how to obtain, install, and use them, and the actual module function parameters discovered to code and alter our vehicles behavior is this thread's purpose. Simply, I wanted an army of Coders out there looking at every module's function and sharing their discoveries. What it was never intended to be was a condemnation of any and all commercial aspects related to coding, and a declaration that all things coding related should be free. Thus, if someone is selling E-Sys, or an EST Token, or even their coding services with knowledge obtained from here, that is there prerogative. While you may not agree with it, where one isn't willing to pay, there exists another who is, hence a marketplace. I'm all for free stuff (if it's free it's for me), yet I have no problem paying for something of value to me such as for a working EST Token. To that end, Andy (akiss) has offered to sell working Tokens, that he has developed, probably to offset his development costs. There is nothing wrong with th***63275;at. What you may not know is Andy is what I consider a pioneer at this stuff, and his FREE [FXX] Coding Options Wiki on bmwcoding.com (http://www.bmwcoding.com/showwiki.php?title=F10+F11+Coding+Options) was my inspiration for this thread. Similarly, if it costs $12 to get a RapidShare account for 30 days to pull down the tools, I'm dropping the $12. This stuff is worth it, and anyone driving an F10 can easily afford to spend the few bucks where necessary to code one's car.


Thank you very much for your support and your explanations Shawn, I do not need to add anything.

Andy


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> 
> Few findings in your CAFs,
> 
> ...


@Dreamcar: The logic 7 Icon is presumably the icon next to the 7 bands equalizer in the menu that came with the Premium Sound package (Harman Kardon)

I have no idea what the watchdog is doing.. I noticed it was indeed aktiv and I chanced the other ones to aktiv as well but that didn't seem to do anything for me. I tried to Google this yesterday but nothing came out, really. I have hope it might be for pedestrian recognition.. it could also be for collision detection but I am unsure about this, do you guys have collision detection with the car popping up in red in both HUD and such?


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Shawn: I totally agree with you. I had no problems paying Dreamcar for the cable, or to pay the 12 bucks for the rapidshare acount. And I agree with everything else you say, if he made costs than these need to be covered. However.. this here: http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12044756 kind of sickens me (and that's nothing related to you, Andy  )..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@svache;
Thanks. Can you post a picture of the L7 Icon and your EQ? This was one of the first things I coded on my car, and added to the spreadsheet, but it did not work. It would be nice to see what it would look like if it did.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

It's funny because shawnsheridan, Dreamcar and myself have had this conversation already and I think we're all on the same page. You can have your own opinion, we won't judge it. Here's mine. 

Let's stop worrying about what others are doing and get back to coding.

It doesn't worry me significantly that there are vendors or people making money from coding or tokens, as long as they don't try to step into what we are trying to do. Hell, if they grabbed the information from here and started doing it, I still wouldn't really give a damn. Would I prefer it be free...YES, but that's not how it works in our world. Will I do everything I can to share my knowledge, again a resounding YES, but that just me and the majority of us in this thread. 

The vendors serve a valid purpose. There are people that don't want to code their cars themselves and just don't trust US enough to let us do it. My opinion is that the deal for unlimited coding by Alex is actually a good deal for those people that I referenced earlier. If Alex was to destroy an ECU he'd get it replaced, that's the cost of doing business. He does a lot more for way less than the DVDinMotion folks, yet they have nothing but positive reviews. Let's stay out of their threads and let them do what they do, ultimately it's not going to affect those of us that like to tinker with our cars ourselves. We can't save everyone, but we can help each other.

As for akiss, if we can't find an easy way to get to 3.20 or 3.22 you'll probably see me PMing him for a specially created token myself. We all have our sources but who knows when they'll dry up. It's always good to have a backup plan :thumbup: .

Sean


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Mobileum said:


> Wilco, but I´m busy for the next 4-5 hours


it's ok, take your time


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @svache,
> No, I don't have parking assist.
> 
> Those camera codes where originally posted by @hans_gregor, and I was just seeking clarity on a typo he had related to D_SCHWELLE_2. I only have the rear camera, and I am interested in V_SCHWELLE_2 and D_SCHWELLE_2 as means to have the rear camera on full time, although since getting my laptop rebuilt, I have not had a chance to test it yet. I was hoping someone would have tested and commented on it, as it is not clear to me from Hans' comment how the max distance and max speed settings will actually affect it.
> ...


my C/P mistake, shawn
indeed is SCHWELLE_2 for rear view cameras


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> 
> I think its Hans who asked it! not sure what he is testing...
> 
> I almost rested my case for SLI ... we need completely different software to be make it 100%... My plan is to take my car for global update with the modified VO and see if the new software comes in.


I'm trying to figure out about ISTA/P and how is working. I want to try it and see what can do.

When you changed your VO, did you do a full code of the car?


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually, I just managed to connect and realize I do not have HKLM as a module. Only a HLM. Is this normal?

What I tried to do is to code rear lid, but no success.

I also managed to code DRL to option 6 and confirm it is angel eye only, no rear light. 

However, my CIC did not have new option added in Lighting option to tick/untick Day Time Running Light....... Need to find that tick box from coding 

Again, if 1stBimmer can tell me where to program the lid open/close via switch inside the car, it will be great.

Others, still exploring.....


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

hans_gregor said:


> mobi, did you tried and deactivate COD_ELECTRIC_HORIZON in KAFAS?


*So I tested this, and it could be some good news...*

When deactivated. I got the same problem as many of you got. The SLI shows up for a few seconds, and then revert to dashes. It displays the correct information when passing, then it goes to 30 KM/H, and then to dashes.

When I activated it again, I had to drive through two speed signs before it established itself. Before that, it jumped through several SLI values

Hope this help.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi that's 

A great break through I was scratching my head to trace why it shows 30kmh .... Now I know...
So you are saying it won't start working immediately it needs to learn before it shows up correct speed limits.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WD,
We have already discussed about that retrofit ... We think we don't need that retrofit.. Either right software or right settings


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans 
I did the VO update but didn't do the code update basing on that as the calculation didn't show what I am expecting.

And does you car also show 30kmph? It started happening after I changed the code to werte 1


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

How do you change the SCHWELLE value/Werte to FF? It´s not a choiche in the deafaults.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi,

You have to change it manually .. Once you click on the werte you will see the value is populated in the bottom window change the value and use the icon on that pane to save the data.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

Thanks. Got it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Mobileum;

If you still have problems, read the E-Sys - Getting Started Supplement - Part 2.pdf (How to: Change Werte Values) in Post #1:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=325274&d=1337166365


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

@shawnsheridan
So embarrassing. I actually changed a code like that a week ago. Memory is fading for an old man.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Mobileum;
I hear you bro.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone with Auto Start/Stop test DSC [29] / 3000 Allgemein / Funktion_MSA_aktiv and see if rather than retain the last setting, if it completely disables the Auto Start/Stop functionality?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone with working Sport Displays advise what their scale range is for U.S. (320 for hp and 640 ft lb for Torque)? Is it the same as the range for Nm and kw (320 for kW and 640 Nm for Torque)?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

Yes that is the range i have in my sports displays


didnt Alex_C tried that setting for auto start stop? and i think it will be disabled permanently until you change to eco pro


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar;
Ok. So the scale values do not change from European to US units. Do you know though if by comparison, that kw reads 75% of hp (e.g. when you run in hp and your hitting 100 hp, that switching it to kW it would then read 75 kW)?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

That would be a interesting test will try and let you know.


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Guys -

First - i apologize for contributing nothing to date, but my work schedule may afford me to get up to speed w/ cable & software this week.

On a coding note - can someone look into removing the "NEVER RELY SOLEY ON CAMERA's" message when you go to surround view?
The annoying message plants itself in front of the car...

I thought i saw someone had coded it so you can display at any speed, if this message could be killed it would be a nice adder to that mod...

Aceman


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Shawn,
> 
> That would be a interesting test will try and let you know.


I PM'd Shawn this morning with this comment:

"I got back last night and have the car today. I did a test this morning on my way into the city and on a straight stretch of highway where nobody ever is (including cops) I did a stand still start and kept it pushed hard all the way up to 230km/h (a little slow to gain towards the upper end) but the max that the hp showed was 165ish. Under the KW scale that would convert to 220 hp. That is still off as I should have hit close to the 300+ (I also have JB3). So, we need (I am looking tonight) to find something else that will trigger the scale to match hp."

So it would be very interesting to see if the scale does change. If it does change then the max it showed was 165 hp which seems very wrong since I was pushing it to the max at the time. Even if it doesn't convert and we are getting the reading of 165kw converted to 220hp seems very low also.

BTW Did I mention how much the rest of us (technically speaking for myself but I'm sure I share the sentiment of others) appreciate all the work you guys have done?

I plan to start playing with the speed limit stuff tonight.

Bill


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Aceman,
All those disclaimer removal is done long back..check post #1 cheat sheet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@aceman67;

PDC and Sideview Disclaimer Removal:

HU_CIC	3001 EXBOX	MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER	kein_ld


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys

F07, coded RDC_Safety to active, nothing come up on the TPMS. Is it because the value needs to be changed? If so, any clue to what? What have I done wrong?

Also, I changed PDC_Direction from Horzontal to Vertical, it worked. My PDC now looks like every other F10/F07, the display is vertical as opposed to horizontal. So if anyone wants their PDC in a particular direction, change this setting in HU_CIC / 3001 EXBOX / PDC_Direction



shawnsheridan said:


> @ello888;
> 
> WL_FUNKTION_POL is the Poistion Lights, the 3 Side Led's in the Headlight Assembly. I am not sure what the Angel Eyes Welcome light is. It seems like it is the only one I did not see or at least document. I'll have to go back and look for an AE one.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ello888;
Do you have TPMS or FTMS? If you don't know, are you valve stems metal or rubber? My guess is they are rubber, which means you have FTMS, which operates on tire rotaional speed and has no actual sensors to measure pressure and temperature.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ello888;
How many buttons do you have inside to control the small and large rear hatch? If one, which does it control?
How many buttons on on your F07 Fob? Assuming 4 like the F10, what does button 3 control?


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like i have FTMS. Mine is rubber

My fob is fine. It has 4 buttons and the 4th button open/close the hatch via remote fob. This is from factory.

Inside the car, I only have 1 button. From factory, this only open the small boot. From parts catalogue, it seems BMW never made a 2 button switch for inside the car. See below link

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=SN22&mospid=51932&btnr=61_2383&hg=61&fg=35

Item 7 is the exact button inside the car. Rest is the button on the trunk lid.


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Disclaimers...

Thanks guys - didn't realize the code changed got rid of all disclaimers...i thought it was just the one on the NAV during powerup...


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I know some of you don't agree with me on this but this topic is getting out of control. By out of control I mean the single thread is starting to show its drawbacks - forever to find what you want, etc. Back in the early stages I suggested moving the thread to the DIY area. In the end even I was convinced that the argument to have it front and centre for everyone to see everytime they logged into the F10/F11 area was the best approach. I still think there needs to be that exposure. But the number of posts is starting to become unmanagable. What would be beneficial if we could dedicate a section to coding the F10/F11 or all of the other models that share the same code base and be able to create threads that address the individual topics - i.e. Speed Limit Indicator, Sport Display, etc. A sticky placed at the top of the root sections (such as this one) that contains a link to the coding section would accomplish the same goal as was intended by having this single thread in the first place (minus an indicator that a new posting exists). Damn you guy's have been doing a lot of really good work but the pattern I'm starting to see is you are starting to have to point back to posts that other's are asking questions about but were unable to find on their own.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Keep up the good work.

Bill


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Two things...

If some one spends time reading the first post they don't have to worry about catching up the details...

If some one actively participates with the developments then they will know whats happening....


Unfortunately there isn't much to catch up here  most them repetitive questions and lot of chatter!


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

wdimagineer said:


> @svache/dream:
> 
> Under KAFAS, SLI_CODING, there's an option for COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY. Mine is set to wert_3. What are yours?
> 
> ...


I checked both ECO_FDS, ECO_RW_DIGITAL_ENABLE and ECO_RW_ANALOG_ENABLE, and they are both set to nicht_aktiv


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree that we should have sub-threads for specific in-progress developments, otherwise it is becoming a jumbo-mumbo mix of posts, like a meeting with everyone talking at the same time.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

*Anyone need help coding in Ottawa area?*

Time to do a little "pay it forward". If anybody in Ottawa needs help getting set up and started coding their F10 then I'm willing to help. Preferably, I'd like to do an evening workshop with a couple of folks. All I would ask is that you have a cable (make it or order it) and have about 25-30GB available on your Windows based laptop. I'll supply you with the downloads and get you installed correctly.

If you are ordering a cable you should do it right away as it can take up to 3 weeks to come in.

Just PM me and we can start planning.

WARNING! This can be very addictive! Proceed at your own risk!

Bill


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Hans: Are you sure about the distance (255 meters (FF)) with the RV and TV cams? One time it seemed way less and another it seemed much more than that.. I will keep an eye on it next time I drive my car 

@Shawn: Although the auto-start-stop last memory is located in a different module for me (FEM_BODY instead of CAS) on the F30, and is slightly called different (TCM_MSA_MEMORY instead of TC_MSA_MEMORY), I can imagine it might also carry a similar name with a permanent disable.. on the F30 it is located in the same module and same section, but is called: TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF, if this is changed from nicht_aktiv to aktiv, then it will be deactivated by default. I can imagine it is called similar on the F10 

@Shawn the range for the sport displays did not seem to change but when accelerating it seems to give different values (this is what I 'think', I have no actual proof for this). HP seems to be showing higher values (and is thus more fun to look at) than the KW setting. Maybe there is a difference between those who can make the setting like that in the idrive, and those who have to hardcode it in esys?

@everyone else who wants separate folders and a more clear view of everything, Sean requested something like that here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=623451 ..go and show your support


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Since it had been so long since I have seen anything new (Hint, Hint), here is a new one:

CAS [40]	/ 3002 CLM, 10 /REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT = Remote Key with 4th button (Special Function) activation

This enables the 4th Button short-press (Special Function) on the Fob. The long-press will still activate the Panic Alarm. Once the short-press is enabled, pressing it will turn on the Follow-Me-Home / Pathway lighting by default, although I think maybe the function can be reprogrammed to do something else.

Folks with F11 and F07 may want to try it in conjunction with the following:

CAS [40] / 3002 CLM, 10 / OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN = Remote Key opens with a 4th button tailgate or rear window (active)
CAS [40] / 3010 HKL_BEDIENUNG / USE_FBD4 = Can be the key 4 the FBD (OP_KEY_BUT_SPFN) used for the opening of the HK. This feature is currently available for F11 and F07.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@svache;

Thanks, but for the F10, I can not find TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF or TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF, so I think instead it is Funktion_MSA_aktiv, even though its in DCS module instead of the CAS module. I don't have Auto Start /Stop on my 2011, so I can't verify my suspicion, although I am hoping someone here will.

As for the Sport Displays, HP should read 25% higher than kW. What I am trying to figure out is where I could not change my units though the CIC settings, and hard coded the hp default in, is if it is actually calculating and displaying hp now, or still calculating kW and just displaying it on the hp scale, which would make mine read 25% low from actual.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> @svache;
> 
> Thanks, but for the F10, I can not find TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF or TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF, so I think instead it is Funktion_MSA_aktiv, even though its in DCS module instead of the CAS module. I don't have Auto Start /Stop on my 2011, so I can't verify my suspicion, although I am hoping someone here will.
> 
> As for the Sport Displays, HP should read 25% higher than kW. What I am trying to figure out is where I could not change my units though the CIC settings, and hard coded the hp default in, is if it is actually calculating and displaying hp now, or still calculating kW and just displaying it on the hp scale, which would make mine read 25% low from actual.


Shawn:

While it is displayed try putting the car through a hard run to see what the reading max's out at. I'd be very interested in see what the top end number is.

Bill


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> @svache;
> 
> Thanks, but for the F10, I can not find TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF or TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF, so I think instead it is Funktion_MSA_aktiv, even though its in DCS module instead of the CAS module. I don't have Auto Start /Stop on my 2011, so I can't verify my suspicion, although I am hoping someone here will.
> 
> As for the Sport Displays, HP should read 25% higher than kW. What I am trying to figure out is where I could not change my units though the CIC settings, and hard coded the hp default in, is if it is actually calculating and displaying hp now, or still calculating kW and just displaying it on the hp scale, which would make mine read 25% low from actual.


@shawnsherindan
Shawn, I posted the answer on post #221, but that's a long ways back... :rofl:

Here's how to turn Auto Start Stop OFF by default:

MODULE: CAS
SECTION: 3000 TC
FUNCTION: TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF
NEW VALUE: aktiv
DEFAULT: nicht_aktiv
DESCRIPTION: Changes Auto Start/Stop default state to OFF

I did it and it works.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@alex_c;
Christ, I don't know how I both a) missed your post, and b) missed TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF when I reviewed the CAS module myself. 

I wonder what the hell Funktion_MSA_aktiv in the DSC module is then?


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Shawn: Seeing how it is in the DSC module, I'm guessing it has something to do with that. For example, on the F30, when you go into Sport+ mode, the A.S.S. will be deactivated along with some other things. Perhaps this merely references to the Dynamic Stability Control in such situation?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans
> I did the VO update but didn't do the code update basing on that as the calculation didn't show what I am expecting.
> 
> And does you car also show 30kmph? It started happening after I changed the code to werte 1


As shawn said, by doing a complete coding after VO update, it's possible that is coding something else. I may try it when I will find some free time.

My car is recognizing, in town, let's say to be cruel, 50%-60%. On highway is another story. Because here in canada we have two speed signs one on top of each other with the max and min speed. Though, today it recognized an orange work area speed limit.


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

@svache

now could be in feet for you. maybe it depends on other settings. but the description says it's in meters, and the maximum we can put in a byte is hexadecimal FF (decimal 255).


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

*Time to update the cheat sheet?*

We haven't had an update to the Cheat sheet for quite a while now - any idea when this gets the next update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have version 3 in the works. I will send it to DreamCar tomorrow.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Hans: It is possible, I never read the description, just did what was stated to change it in xD

It's probably in meters, everything else is also in meters/kilometers from what I've seen. I will test it out later today to see if it really makes any difference in distance


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

Perhaps ask the moderators to open a Coding Subforum?


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok I need some help...please:dunno:

I'm trying to get the SLI working (or at least showing up). I have done the following:
1) added 8TH to VO (I checked the FA and it is now there);
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
3) KOMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
4) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
6) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.

I get nothing on my dash. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> Ok I need some help...please:dunno:
> 
> I'm trying to get the SLI working (or at least showing up). I have done the following:
> 1) added 8TH to VO (I checked the FA and it is now there);
> ...


do you have these options?
5AD and 609


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharbotcom said:


> Time to do a little "pay it forward". If anybody in Ottawa needs help getting set up and started coding their F10 then I'm willing to help. Preferably, I'd like to do an evening workshop with a couple of folks. All I would ask is that you have a cable (make it or order it) and have about 25-30GB available on your Windows based laptop. I'll supply you with the downloads and get you installed correctly.
> 
> If you are ordering a cable you should do it right away as it can take up to 3 weeks to come in.
> 
> ...


Did you get your cable in Canada or did you build one?


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

PeterC4 said:


> Did you get your cable in Canada or did you build one?


See the link "ordering a cable" in my post. I brought mine in from CodeCard.lt.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

hans_gregor said:


> do you have these options?
> 5AD and 609


Yes Sir!


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

@Sharbotcom... did you code the modules after you added the VO, real trick is to know which modules are affected so you don't have to code the whole car.. in theory coding should take care of all the needed FDL parameters

I came across this post regarding SLI http://f10.5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=500778 it may have already been referenced on here, I didn't see it if it was..

@Shawnsheridan... I'm going to code the power and torque meters tomorrow, I'll let you know what the scale range is... although since I have the 550, I would expect the numbers to be higher.. my guess is the engine type parameter must come into play somehow


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> Yes Sir!


do you have HUD?
if yes, you don't see three dashes in HUD? ---

press the BC button, you should see three dashes ---


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

mjgood said:


> @Sharbotcom... did you code the modules after you added the VO, real trick is to know which modules are affected so you don't have to code the whole car.. in theory coding should take care of all the needed FDL parameters
> 
> I came across this post regarding SLI http://f10.5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=500778 it may have already been referenced on here, I didn't see it if it was..


mj:

I can't remember the order I progrsmmed them. What I can do is re-code each of the modules again.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

hans_gregor said:


> do you have HUD?
> if yes, you don't see three dashes in HUD? ---
> 
> press the BC button, you should see three dashes ---


No HUD.

I scroll through all my choices in the BC and it does not come up. I'm going to do the re-code in a few minutes.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

@Sharbotcom... when I added 6NF I initially used the "code FDL" button but it didn't take until I used the "code" button... that is where the instructions get a bit ambiguous...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans,

Are you using the Country code 3 and Unit code 4?


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans,
> 
> Are you using the Country code 3 and Unit code 4?


in KAFAS
3010 -> COUNTRY CODING DISPLAY = wert_3
3010 -> UNIT DISPLAy = wert_4
3020 -> COUNTRY_VARIATION = wert_4


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans
are you referring to Country_code_display in 3010

These are my setting with 30-40% luck


3010 -> Country_code_display = wert_3
3010 -> UNIT DISPLAy = wert_4
3020 -> COUNTRY_VARIATION = wert_3


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Hans
> are you referring to Country_code_display in 3010
> 
> These are my setting with 30-40% luck
> ...


yes, I corrected.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Hans: I was able to test the cameras today and see what the speeds do (I didn't code or anything this time, just looked at how it worked). It's kind of funny... at low speeds both the TV and RV cameras will shut down after about 0.2 mile, so I'm guessing that's about 255 meters. However, at high speeds (on the freeway), the TV camera stayed on for several miles, it didn't seem to care how long it was on. The RV camera just shut down after 0.2 mile again, even with high speeds. Kind of odd the TV camera didn't do this at that point.

@Shawn: I tried to compare HP and KW when I was out and, to be honest, I don't trust either of them right now. It's probably a gimmick for entertainment purposes or something but nothing too serious. Thing is, both KW and HP gave me the same maximum setting: 240. For HP this would be correct for my 328i but for KW it is way too much, KW shouldn't be higher than about 180 (about 25% of the max HP). So, either the value is totally wrong when it is on KW and it is already showing HP, or it is just not to be trusted at all.

Anyways, I am only shortly at home, I'm about to go out again but I figured I would let you guys know about these findings first


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Hans
> are you referring to Country_code_display in 3010
> 
> These are my setting with 30-40% luck
> ...


I'm currently set to country_variation = wert_4 and I get a message that it is not supported in this country. I'll change it to 3 to see what it does.

As far unit_display go is wert_4 KM or MLS?

BTW I at least have it coming up now.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shartbot

You will get message if you are in generation 1 for sli generation change it to 2


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

mjgood said:


> @Sharbotcom... when I added 6NF I initially used the "code FDL" button but it didn't take until I used the "code" button... that is where the instructions get a bit ambiguous...


mj

I re-read everything and had to reset some values that clobbered but everything is in and sticking.  The display comes up but does not read 1 darn sign. I also get the message that it is not supported in this country.
Bill


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> I'm currently set to country_variation = wert_4 and I get a message that it is not supported in this country. I'll change it to 3 to see what it does.
> 
> As far unit_display go is wert_4 KM or MLS?
> 
> BTW I at least have it coming up now.


mine it shows km
and change it to sli_gen2 (in KOMBI 3000 SPEED LIMIT GENERATION)


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shartbot you have to change the sli generation


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Shartbot
> 
> You will get message if you are in generation 1 for sli generation change it to 2


Ok...which area do I find the generation settings?

TIA


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Werte 4 will take the value from cic so it Will be werte 4 for everybody


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hans

Did you change the country variation 3020? or is it 4 by default?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sharbot it should be in Kombox if not in HUCIC search for SLI


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Hans
> 
> Did you change the country variation 3020? or is it 4 by default?


That was the default


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

in KOMBI 3000 SPEED LIMIT GENERATION

do you think that I remember what was by default?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok i think i asked wrong question so Hans changed it from 4 to 3


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Just found how to default the High Beam Assistant to Automatic on. 

FRM ecu.

Under 3050 FRM_AUSSENLICHT_PARAMETER, 30 - Set FLA_AUTO_AKTIV to 'automatisch' (set to manual by default).

Now when the headlights turn on at night the auto headlights is automatically turned on as well, still can be disabled via left stalk button if needed.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, now I have the 3 dashes all the time. When I had it set to generation 1 I got the white square. Now with generation 2 I only get the dashes. Took the machine out for a quick test run and passed 27 speed signs. Alas, only dashes


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sharbot,
We both are at similar level it's only Hans who has high percentage .,,
Give it a day or so .,,it will pick when you least expect it.

I am assuming you changed all the parameters in hu CIC and kombi


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

svache,

can you change kafas2 -> 3010 -> COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY from country_specific to US_white, and let us know the results?


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Anybody with SLI from the factory care to chime in on this? Just curious what HU_CIC -> 3001 -> KOMBI_CIC is set to. Mine is set to kombi_mid. But there is a high option. Just wondering...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WD ,
I checked it with Svache he has sli from factory and it is in mid


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, Dream. I'm just going through modules, trying to dig. @hans/svache: Is that KAFAS2 option a specific module in his car? When I go to that same setting in mine I don't get options like "US_white".

Hopefully we can break this thread up into subforums to make it a bit easier to keep track. I'm still very much game for this.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

WD 
That setting only available in Svache CAF... I think Hans mistyped KAFAS2


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@wdimagineer: Mine is set to KOMBI_HIGH. F07, I think there's a difference between the full black display on the F10 and F01/F07. Assuming F10 = mid, F01/F07 = high.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

1stbimmer,

Does 7 series comes speed limit ?
I was thinking 7 series in Usa has this option from 2010?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Did any body changed their VO and got the global update ??????????!


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@dreamcar, not sure about that, I think SLI was an ECE ONLY option until the F30's showed up.

Btw, my car doesnot have a KAFAS2 module. just KAFAS


----------



## hans_gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

1STBimmer said:


> @dreamcar, not sure about that, I think SLI was an ECE ONLY option until the F30's showed up.
> 
> Btw, my car doesnot have a KAFAS2 module. just KAFAS


kafas2 is on F30 only


----------



## Itinj6 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys... Just RTFM'd and saw that there is supposed to be a list view of all the legs (miles to drive each leg, perhaps the road name too) along a Nav route. However I have never seen this in my Nav system. I haven't read the whole thread yet but wondering if this is an unlockable feature. My apologies if this has been covered.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Has anyone figured out how to turn off the three 'position' amber corner lights on the F10? I saw a thread out on another website for the E90's but can't find any of the parameters on my FRM cafd.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have version 3 in the works. I will send it to DreamCar tomorrow.


Thank you&#8230;.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> Did any body changed their VO and got the global update ??????????!


I think I got the global update done last week, all I got from dealer was the car was coded, but no specifics... the only tool I have is E-Sys, I'll be digging around a little bit later today, I'll try to figure out what was updated...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

MJGood,

Can you please send me the CAF files for KAFAS,KOMBI and HU_CIC that will hep us to understand if we can get the new software for SLI in to our cars!

I am sending you IM with my email ID.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Off topic.... I was looking through the spreadsheet and saw the part about turning on projected fuel stops, curious thing is that my car has always had that turned on...


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> MJGood,
> 
> Can you please send me the CAF files for KAFAS,KOMBI and HU_CIC that will hep us to understand if we can get the new software for SLI in to our cars!
> 
> I am sending you IM with my email ID.


....done, sent the whole car in case there might be something else you might need to look at....


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> Someone had asked about an option for a longer period of remembering the status of the heated seats and related. It is SM ; 3000 SM_GLOBAL, 06 ; SA_MEMORY_ZEIT ; default is wert_15 (15 minutes) other options are wert_00 (never remember), wert_Dauer (remember forever) or Werte=2 (for 24 hours).
> 
> I haven't tried it yet but whoever wanted it can try it.


In what modul is :
3000 SM_GLOBAL, 06 ; SA_MEMORY_ZEIT 
status of the heated seats ?


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

vzinic said:


> in what modul is :
> 3000 sm_global, 06 ; sa_memory_zeit
> status of the heated seats ?


sm


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mjgood,
Thanks !

So these are after you update and you haven't done any changes to them right?

Looks like the number of CAF files have decreased.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

*SLI status update*

So I had a chance to run the car a good distance on many different types of roadways during my commute this morning. All the display ever showed was the white rectangle with the three dashes.  At least it is consistent.

On the bright side I can see the following scenario: "Officer, you clocked me doing 260kmh and you say the limit on this road is 50? Wow, I didn't realize I was doing anything wrong as my speed limit display must have been malfunctioning since it displayed no speed limit. Understandably you can see why I took that to mean there is no speed limit on this road. Considering the unfortunate circumstances and obvious catastrophic failure of a technological feature that one heavily depends on, would you issue me a warning rather than throwing me in jail?"


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sharbot,

How are you seeing the ractangular icon continously? Haven't you disabled the COD? With COD aktiv you will not get any reading i already tried it couple of times!

And please let us keep this to techincal discussion.. as you said we have too many posts to catch up with


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Sharbot,
> 
> How are you seeing the ractangular icon continously? Haven't you disabled the COD? With COD aktiv you will not get any reading i already tried it couple of times!


COD?



DreamCar said:


> And please let us keep this to techincal discussion.. as you said we have too many posts to catch up with


My bad


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sharbot,

it is in KAFAS-- SLI Coding ...I think it is called something like Electronic Horizon or something .. Sorry i am not near my computer.

You have to deactivate it.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Sharbot,
> 
> it is in KAFAS-- SLI Coding ...I think it is called something like Electronic Horizon or something .. Sorry i am not near my computer.
> 
> You have to deactivate it.


Yes.

I have done the following:
1) added 8TH to VO (I checked the FA and it is now there);
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
3) KOMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
4) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
*5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv*
6) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

what about the speed limit generation? we have to change it to generation 2 right? Generation 1 doesnt work for us you will get a error every time you toggle to SLI


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Oops, I actually did that, just forgot to put it in the list. Sorry.

Revised:

1) added 8TH to VO (I checked the FA and it is now there);
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
*3) KOMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERATION = sli_gen2* 
4) KOMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
6) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
7) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn that is confusing and why the heck that icon stays on ? for us CEH determines whether the icon stays on or off.

Ok can you also let me know these 


in SLI_CODING what are the values for

Country_CODE_DISPLAY?
UNIT_DISPLAY

EDIT: Do you have DriverAssistence package? i dont see it in your Signature


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

*Jumping the forward for info*



shawnsheridan said:


> @ello888;
> How many buttons do you have inside to control the small and large rear hatch? If one, which does it control?
> How many buttons on on your F07 Fob? Assuming 4 like the F10, what does button 3 control?


Just a data point.

My 2012 F07 has only one button inside and it opens the large hatch. I have four buttons on the FOB and a short press on the alarm button opens the small hatch.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Country_CODE_DISPLAY?
> UNIT_DISPLAY


1) added 8TH to VO (I checked the FA and it is now there);
2) HU_CIC, 3001 EXBOX, SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
3) KOMBI, 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, SPEED LIMIT GENERATION = sli_gen2 
4) KOMBI, 3003 FZG_Ausstattung, SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv
5) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, SLI_ON_OFF = SLI_ON
6) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, CODE_ELECTRIC_HORIZON = nicht_aktiv
*7) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, Country_code_display = wert_3
8) KAFAS, 3010 SLI_CODING, UNIT DISPLAY = wert_4
9) KAFAS, 3020 KAFAS_COMMON, COUNTRY_VARIATION = wert_3*
10) Turned on Speed Limit Info in the display.

(I keep updating the list as it best to keep the list together).



DreamCar said:


> EDIT: Do you have DriverAssistence package? i dont see it in your Signature


I have lane departure and all of those, yes.

Just to be clear - from my VO Options:
[28] 3AG_REAR_VIEW_CAMERA
[60] 508_PARKDISTANCECONTROL
[73] 5AD_LANE_DEVIATION_WARNING
[79] 609_NAVIGATION_SYSTEM_PROFESSIONAL
[297] 5AG_LANE_CHANGE_WARNING
[1182] 5DL_SURROUND_VIEW


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sharbot,


Good now we have the list of al the elements we need to change for SLI we never actually posted complete list.

and i am very surprised why you have the Icon on all the time despite these setting.. It is a very good test case for us...

When you switch on the car you will first see white circle with red border which then switches to white square, right?



Hans,

Do you have High Beam Assistence?


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> Mjgood,
> Thanks !
> 
> So these are after you update and you haven't done any changes to them right?
> ...


No Changes, I read all the CAF files and saved them as my backup... When I go to VCM Master and click "read" from I-Steps it shows F010-10-09-522 for all three I-Steps... so maybe the dealer didn't code the car after all...


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> *SPORT DISPLAYS*:
> 
> Has anyone besides myself, DreamCar, Alex_c, wdimagineer, and hans_gregor tested the Sport Displays yet? If so, please provide your feedback in terms of 1) Works Perfectly ; 2) Works but Units Can't Be changed , and 3) Meters are Completely Non-Functional , and include the vehicles Year, Model, and ISTA/P version if known.
> 
> ...


Meters are displayed but completely non-functional... I have a 2011 550i


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> Sharbot,
> When you switch on the car you will first see white circle with red border which then switches to white square, right?


Yes, I see the white circle first.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Just a note of possible caution.

If you code the KOMBI module you will get the malfunction warning that then goes away once coding is complete. You will also get a message that the date and time needs to be reset. This date and time reset error is stored in the vehicle ECU under the Vehicle Check - CC-ID 0167 - Clock reset.

I read this code through the service menu on the BC of my F11.

Probably not an issue but I don't want any questions from BMW as to what caused the car throw a check code when in for the brake fluid service next month.

To access the service menu see post #4 in this thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=623782


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you dmunz for coming back.

it seems US car is coded the reverse to what I have. I have:

1) key fob that will open, and close, the big hatch as opposed to the small hatch.
2) inside button that will only open the small hatch.

I have tried to change to Aktiv to either and both of the following. Nothing, no difference.

HKL - 3010 - SCH_TOEHKI - Aktiv
HKL - 3010 - TASTER_FBD - Aktiv

dmunz, do you mind PM me your CAF file? it should be located here:

C:\ESysData\CAF\CAFD_00000076_007_002_002.ncd

if you can copy the file, change the extension to PDF and PM to me, I can do a comparsion.

Thank you in advance.



dmunz said:


> Just a data point.
> 
> My 2012 F07 has only one button inside and it opens the large hatch. I have four buttons on the FOB and a short press on the alarm button opens the small hatch.
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mrashton,
Thnaks for the info

Yeah... I get it every other day.. and i stopped setting date and time on my car!.

Never knew it is storing it.. So any idea how to reset it?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

MJGood,

I have few Imp questions for you.

1) Did you activate the SLI?
2) You KAFAS module is untouched you stll have file # 35
3) Did you modify thhe KAFAS module before going for the update
4) Did you update the VO?


Edit: Most of you modules are untouched.. are you sure you got the global update? did they out that on your service reciept?


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

As for new changes I found:

HU_CICHB - 3001 - PDC_Direction - Vertical

The above will change the PDC screen to Vertical which should be what most F10 is coded to look like. For some reason, my car was coded to horizontal and therefore my screen was horzontal.

HU_CICHB - 3000 - DAYDRIVING_LIGHT - Standard - 2

The above will put Day Light Driving as an option in your iDrive Lighting Option . It allows you to then tick/untick this option. Useful for countries where DRL is not mandatory.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

the tricky part is that they changed this between 2010 and 2012 older F07s pen the small bootlid with the inside button and the 3rd button on the remote. 


dmunz said:


> Just a data point.
> 
> My 2012 F07 has only one button inside and it opens the large hatch. I have four buttons on the FOB and a short press on the alarm button opens the small hatch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> MJGood,
> 
> I have few Imp questions for you.
> 
> ...


I haven't added SLI to the VO yet, I wanted to make sure I had the global update before making any changes... The Service Manager told me the car should have received the update since they replaced the battery, but he couldn't confirm that... nothing on the service receipt about coding.

My guess is the car is old level... any keywords to use to get a global update under warranty or is that something I need to pay for?

thanks.....


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Rough idle some mornings but not all, very intermittent...
Hesitation when accelerating from a dead stop or rolling stop but not always, very intermittent...


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

mjgood

Yup you dont have the global update yours is at same level as mine... Thye will clearly mention it in your service reciept if they did.

So does your car pick up sped limits once in a while?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

So we dont have ny body who got this global update???!!! looks like i have to wait for imsw1.


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys ... anyone has an idea of how to code in a way that the steering wheel goes up AND in when turning the car off? For those who have owned previous series or other non-F BMWs know, when you turned the car off, the steering wheel used to go up and IN. Now, it only goes up. I wanted to see if we could try and play around with settings to:
1) make it go in when turning off
2) increase the speed in which the steering moves. painfully slow now, could be a lot quicker.

Thoughts?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

grilodan said:


> @miotoo - So you're all good now? Or do you still see errors?


All good reading for now...I will try the 1st writing today.. Thanks


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Can someone who has options 614,615 (Internet + BMW Online) please post their value for the following:

ECU: HU_CIC
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE
ONLINE_BROWSER

Mine looks like this:


----------



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

-


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I was going to suggest something similar. Most of the country codes in my car are stored in hex values. I haven't really tried changing them, but I imagine in doing so it could unlock the feature for all of us.


----------



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

-


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

VodkaOne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a F11 530d from December 2011. It has HBA (High Beam Assist) and ACC (active cruise control) but it doesn't have SLI neiter LDW. But it has the KAFAS Camera, so I really hope to get the SLI workgin with coding. I'm waiting for elements to build the cable. As soon as I get the cable done, I'll try to contribute here too..


Hi V1, if you don't mind me asking, are you sure you have KAFAS camera if no SLI or LDW, or is it used by ACC also ?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

All camera based systems are configured in KAFAS and yes HBA needs camera


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

And ACC do not need camera


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Did I missing something..


I coded fold mirrors when locking car {FRM | 3020 | ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN | aktiv} it doesn't work with the key fob, but works with the door ridges... is it one or the other ?..... thx


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@mjgood: that's funny, I just pmmed some people with that same question. I just didn't think the 5 series would have this problem, just the F30.

My feeling is that there must be another setting or function in the code that makes this work for the keyfob.


@mobileum: do you, by any chance, know what is needed for ACC (hardware related)? I seriously want this option but it was not available when I bought my car.. they do have it for the upcoming MY13 F30 but since the price tag is $2400, I think there's some special hardware needed for it.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

---


----------



## VodkaOne (May 30, 2012)

-


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

MJ Do you also have to press the ridges twice to close the mirrors?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

VodkaOne said:


> I'm pretty sure it's used by ACC because ACC need to know if the cars in fornt of yours are driving in the same lane or not even in curves.
> 
> And I also checked my car this morning and it has this particular camera behind the interior mirror: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=MW91&mospid=53267&btnr=66_0171&hg=66&fg=05&hl=3
> 
> Also HBA seems to have settings related to KAFAS if I remeber well (could be wrong).


Interesting, I have seen 2 F10's with 2 different windshield cameras.

One which is in the base of the rear-view mirror, with some distance from the windshield window, and one which is part of the mirror support but attached to the windshield window itself.

I think the 2nd is KAFAS that you linked to in realoem and that HBA is using a different one. You can see also that in the link you sent, there is no mention of anything other then LDW or SLI.

Can owners with SLI or LDW post a picture of their camera from the outside?

Re ACC, I think it uses radar & not depends on visual but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mobileum (May 11, 2007)

VodkaOne said:


> I'm pretty sure it's used by ACC because ACC need to know if the cars in fornt of your are in the same lane or not even in curves.


ACC uses radar sensors.

*(from BMW)*_On curves, Active Cruise Control uses data from the Dynamic Stability Control and navigation systems to calculate whether the cruise speed needs to be adjusted, and to determine whether vehicles in the radar's field are in the same or a neighbouring lane._


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

I think here is the answer...

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR91&mospid=52155&btnr=51_7914&hg=51&fg=40

When you have only HBA, the camera is part of the mirror, and in case of SLI/LDW its a standard mirror, and the KAFAS camera comes separately to support those features...


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Aww that's too bad regarding the ACC.. I was hoping it would be either PDC or the camera for example. I just checked in my manual to see how the collision warning in my car works (was hoping for a similar way) but it seems to be through the camera:



> If the vehicle does not include Active Cruise Control with Stop & Go, the collision warning is controlled via the camera in the base of the interior rearview mirror.


I guess no ACC for me :'(


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

DreamCar said:


> MJ Do you also have to press the ridges twice to close the mirrors?


Just went out to garage check, a single long press locks the car and folds mirrors...

a normal press just locks the car as usual, if I press a second time then the mirrors fold.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

svache said:


> @mjgood: that's funny, I just pmmed some people with that same question. I just didn't think the 5 series would have this problem, just the F30.
> 
> My feeling is that there must be another setting or function in the code that makes this work for the keyfob.
> 
> @mobileum: do you, by any chance, know what is needed for ACC (hardware related)? I seriously want this option but it was not available when I bought my car.. they do have it for the upcoming MY13 F30 but since the price tag is $2400, I think there's some special hardware needed for it.


I wanted to add ACC myself, it's a radar unit that mounts in the grill... I stopped thinking about it when I saw the price of the parts....

***EDIT*** oops, I was thinking about the night vision....


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@mjgood & dreamcar: I guess I have to check and test on my car again, so far I thought it only worked as long as I pressed twice on the handles. One time to lock, and another time (holding it for a sec, maybe 2) to fold the mirror's.. so far I think I must've looked like an idiot doing it like this xD

Hopefully I can find a way that the mirrors will always automatically close when the car gets locked (they way it should be imho).


Just out of curiousity, what was the approx. cost for night vision? (and it's not the radar you needed for acc, is it? lol getting confused haha)


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Svache,

You need the radar for ACC if i am not wrong..

Dont want to discourage you but from the retrofits i have seen here the cost will easily above 3 or 4K (retrofit price is at least 1.5 to 2 times the factory just parts )if not count me in for the retrofit.

EDIT: I was quoting about ACC


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't remember exactly, I think the night vision camera was around $2000 US....


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Dreamcar: yeah retrofitting doesn't really seem beneficial to do. Sure, they are cool gadgets to have but I don't really need it of course 

@mjgood: Thanks, that's indeed pretty costly. 


Btw, I checked my mirror folding thing.. and while I'm sure it never worked by pressing only once on the handles, today it did lol.. so yeah, I only have to press once on the handles, just like mjgood


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

What about from key fob?


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@dreamcar: the keyfob still doesn't work, there must be a different setting for it, just like I had to enable a setting to close the mirrors


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

svache said:


> @dreamcar: the keyfob still doesn't work, there must be a different setting for it, just like I had to enable a setting to close the mirrors


Probably a dumb question but are you holding the lock button down for at least 5 seconds?

Also, the reason they don't automatically fold on the first touch is some climates can have a freezing rain or ice build up that would prevent the mirrors from folding consequently they would break when you tried to lock the car. Having the delay allows an owner to lock the car without fear of damanging the mirrors.


----------



## kman_bmw (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone doing this in the San Antonio area?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@kman_bmw;
If not, its only 3.5 hours to H-Town.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

A sad evening indeed! I removed my JB3 and took 5AC and 8TH out of my VO in preparation for the trip to the dealer for the global update a week Monday. The fun must be shelved for the next 10 days so guys, carry on I'll be lurking as much as I can.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Sharbotcom said:


> A sad evening indeed! I removed my JB3 and took 5AC and 8TH out of my VO in preparation for the trip to the dealer for the global update a week Monday. The fun must be shelved for the next 10 days so guys, carry on I'll be lurking as much as I can.


I took my car this morning to get the Global update. I told them that when slowing down then go to accelerate their is a delay/hesitation. Also sitting at a stop there's rough idle and it happens intermittently, also idles rough when you first start it.

They said they could not duplicate it and they checked the DME faults and none was stored. They took it on a road test and the test was ok!

What do we have to tell them to get this Global update?  They also said that the SIB does not pertain to my car! :thumbdwn:


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

svache said:


> @dreamcar: the keyfob still doesn't work, there must be a different setting for it, just like I had to enable a setting to close the mirrors


what did you have to enable that was different then the f10 make mirrors fold?


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Unless something is broken, or can be duplicated, it's very hard to get a software update... I was told the dealer won't get compensation from BMW unless they can show a real problem...

sadly, but like most companies, BMW is run by the accountants...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@cn555ic;
The F30 has two codes, one for fold on lock, and a second one for unfold on unlock, but unfortunately it is working only for CA and not his Fob:

ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN

With the F10, its one code for both fold and unfold, and it works for both CA and the Fob.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @cn555ic;
> The F30 has two codes, one for fold on lock, and a second one for unfold on unlock, but unfortunately it is working only for CA and not his Fob:
> 
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
> ...


That is quite strange that it doesnt work. I am puzzled as this function has worked for all E90s in the past that I have coded to date. I wonder what has changed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@cn555ic;
Well, it's too early to tell really if it's all F30's. He could be the exception like @mjgood seems to be with the F10, who also can't get the Fob working, whereas CA is working fine. More F30 testing is needed. And why there seems to be these rare exceptions in cases like this and TPMS makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@sharbot: Yep, I think I tried it up to half a minute, but nothing happens with the keyfob. Closing the mirrors was also in a different function and not included in the function as it is with the F10 so I'm guessing it's the same with the keyfob (it also only mentions comfort closing but no key).

I am aware about the reason why they didn't make this automatic but what I meant mainly is that I think that we should have an option in our menu where we can select to have it automatically closed. I know others have freezing conditions but we don't have that so much here in HI 


@cn555ic: I think I mistyped myself there.. what I meant to say is that I needed to do something different in order to have them opened after they were locked by comfort closing (meaning the handles). 

In the F30, to close them it is the following function:
FEM_BODY - 3110 PfExternalMirrorMaster - ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN

To open I had to enable this function:
FEM_BODY - 3110 PfExternalMirrorMaster - ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN

For some reason they don't automatically unfold if you do not enable the latter one 

edit: and then I noticed Shawn already answered this question haha

I agree with Shawn that we indeed need more people testing these functions. Thankfully several of the F30 owners on that other site already got their cable and are downloading the software so I hope to confirm whether or not it is the same for them when they work on it 

One thing that is possible is that it is different for mjgood and myself because maybe we have a certain option on our car that others don't have? I wouldn't know but I'm sure we'll find out


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Hmm I think I found the setting what prevents us from using the keyfob but I am not 100% sure.. but it would make sure, the description is: "komfortschliessen über funkfernbedienung (FBD)aktiv: erlaub nicht_aktiv: niemals möglich, auch nicht im Nahbereichcomfort closing over remote control (FBD). The setting is current at nicht_aktiv, which would make it seem as if the keyfob is not activated for comfort access closing, making it impossible to fold the mirrors (since the mirrors folding is part of the comfort access).

This setting is to be found in my cafs under FEM - 3053 PwMaster - KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB

I am unable to test this for now but anyone any thoughts on this?


edit: I just noticed that this is actually listed on the F10 cheat sheet as the power window and moon roof closing through keyfob but that doesn't make sense to the description given.. is it possible that you guys had this enabled BEFORE you had the ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN function enabled? Could anyone test this by setting KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB to nicht_aktiv and then see if the mirrors still fold by using the keyfob?


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have key fob enabled for mirror, sun roof and window cliose/open. My car is coded that way from factory.

Meaning if you guys want me to check what my code setting is, pls just send me a list of variables to check?

Mine is F07 as opposed to F10 but should be the same.

To answer some of the question asked before, my 3rd button open the small hatch while my 4th button open the big hatch. I am still struggling in finding the variable to change the inside switch to open the big hatch.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually I like to ask, can some one please teach me how to use esys to program a part so that it can be used for the car?

Specifically say if a module is broken and we need to replace, how do we program the module so that it can be used for the car without getting an error code?

I currently have my CID that is registering an error code in ISIS/D because it isn't coded for my car!

Thanks


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Svache. Yes you needed to make that active for the key fob to work and close mirrors windows and sunroof. I think you found your issue!! Lol
It just how it works.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

@ello888.. 

TAL-Processing under Expert Mode is where you program an ECU, you will first have to create a TAL file, which is done under Comfort Mode | TAL-Calculating.... 

Once you load the TAL file you will be able to see what can be done to an ECU (a lot !), but I haven't found instructions yet that detail the process.... ISTA-P is probably the best/safest way to work with ECU's in this regard..

I'm considering getting ISTA-P and the ICOM Emulator (a physical ICOM is very expensive) which both run in VMWare, so I can work with the car in a more guided fashion.....


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

cn555ic said:


> what did you have to enable that was different then the f10 make mirrors fold?


I now have the mirrors closing on my F10 with the key fob...

CAS | 3003 FH MASTER | KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB | aktiv .....which also allows the windows to close


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@mjgood;

So, you are saying:
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = Closes mirrors + windows + moon roof through Key Fob

Then, does this also control the mirrors, albeit for CA?
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA = Closes windows + moon roof through comfort access

And if so, what exactly is this doing?
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN

I can't test at the moment, but I am updating the Cheat Sheet, and would like to have this clarified if possible.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> @mjgood;
> 
> So, you are saying:
> KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = Closes mirrors + windows + moon roof through Key Fob
> ...


Just tested settings.....

KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB aktiv, closes mirrors, windows, moon roof via key fob
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA aktiv, closes mirrors, windows, moon roof via CA

ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN needs to be aktiv otherwise key fob and CA don't work

note: KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA was defaulted aktiv on my car......


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@mjgood,
Thanks. Just so I am clear, ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN by itself does nothing, yet if it is not set to aktiv, neither KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB nor KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA will work?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @mjgood;
> 
> So, you are saying:
> KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = Closes mirrors + windows + moon roof through Key Fob
> ...


Shawn from my experience with the E90s, yes Komfortschliessung_FB needs to be active for key fob to work in tandem with mirrors/windows and moonroof...While the Komfortshchliessung_PA is for comfort access to work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@cn555ic,
Yes, I understand that. My question though is specifically about ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN, which mind you is in the FRM module and not the CAS Module.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @cn555ic,
> Yes, I understand that. My question though is specifically about ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN, which mind you is in the FRM module and not the CAS Module.


Yes its very similar to E90 which is also in the FRM module...It needs to have both Komfortschliessung_FB and the mirror to be active for it to work. On the E90s its in the FRM or NFRM module under
ASP_spiegel_komfort_einklapp


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> @mjgood,
> Thanks. Just so I am clear, ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN by itself does nothing, yet if it is not set to aktiv, neither KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB nor KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA will work?


Correct.... I tested different combinations of the 3, all had to be aktiv for everything to work....

I sure would like to have BMW's coding bible, I'm sure it's guarded like Fort Knox.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@mjgood,
Amen on the BMW Coding Bible! They have to have all this documented...hopefully it will leak out one day.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

If not a dumb question...Can we pool in and buy it?


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

DreamCar said:


> If not a dumb question...Can we pool in and buy it?


I'm in Munich on Sunday so I can pick it up


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

If any body know any internal sources please let us know .. We can easily pool some pretty good $


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I can contribute for sure! If anything lets pool our money and get a working token for E-sys 3.22 or whatever is the newest version


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

cn,

Token shouldn't be a problem we have some members who can get those for us once avaialble... But getting the documenation for all the elements in the Modules would be challenging


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*F07 Hatch Functionality (& F11's)*

@All F07 Owners (& F11's) (i.e. @ello888; @1STBimmer; @dmunz; etc.)
Folks, help me understand the coding of the F07 Hatches as it relates to the dash button(s) and fob buttons. To that end, I would like to complete the attached Grid and examine what is common, and what differs in the coding as it relates to your current functionality. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WTF? PM's are limited to 5 people...:tsk:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*H-Town Coding Meeting / Session*

FYI. I just out PM's to 10 users from Houston that have expressed interest in getting together, which I am trying to setup for this Sunday.

If you did not receive a PM, and are interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

svache said:


> Aww that's too bad regarding the ACC.. I was hoping it would be either PDC or the camera for example. I just checked in my manual to see how the collision warning in my car works (was hoping for a similar way) but it seems to be through the camera:
> 
> I guess no ACC for me :'(





DreamCar said:


> Svache,
> 
> You need the radar for ACC if i am not wrong..
> 
> ...


I thought you just need these two for ACC on our F10 to retrofit http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR93&mospid=52157&btnr=65_2132&hg=65&fg=05 & http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR93&mospid=52157&btnr=61_2389&hg=61&fg=35 and the KaFAS camera is only used for Lane departure warning or SPEED LIMIT INFO. http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR93&mospid=52157&btnr=66_0171&hg=66&fg=05 So if you have LDW you should be able to get Speed limit info by coding?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeg23,

Actually i completely forgot about it until i saw your update.

I was too lazy(Working hard for SLI ) to test it and publish


----------



## grizzles (Jul 1, 2010)

how about coding bmw apps if you have post sept build or is that a software update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@grizzles;
BMW Apps, Option 6NR can be added to the VO and coded, but it is not that simple. 1) As of ISTA/P 43.x, like navigation, you need an FSC Enabling Code, which has to be purchased, and isn't cheap. 2) If you don't have 6NF Smartphone Integration, you can get the BMW Apps working, although the iPod Plugin feature and video will not work.


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> @grizzles;
> BMW Apps, Option 6NR can be added to the VO and coded, but it is not that simple. 1) As of ISTA/P 43.x, like navigation, you need an FSC Enabling Code, which has to be purchased, and isn't cheap. 2) If you don't have 6NF Smartphone Integration, you can get the BMW Apps working, although the iPod Plugin feature and video will not work.


My car is ISTA/P 39, CIC is at 43... my bad, I meant to put on 42 (no FSC required)....
Weird thing is with 6NR in the VO my main menu has BMW Assist, without 6NR in the VO the main menu has ConnectedDrive with BMW Assist as a subcategory...

The price I got for the FSC code was $675 US, there are two people that will get it and they're the same price... far too much for Pandora and a couple of cheesy apps..... and considering BMW is a $250 option for Apps.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Shawn, Dreamcar & mjgood:

I was able to try and test the KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB function in between today and it now works the same as with you guys. 3 seconds pressing on the keyfob and everything closes


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@shawn
Here are the values that you requested.

REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT= aktiv/Werte=01
REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY = nicht_aktiv/Werte=00
OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN= aktiv/Werte=01
USE_FBD4=nicht_aktiv/Werte=00
OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR=nicht_aktiv/Werte=00

SCH_FBD = aktiv/Werte=01
SCH_TOEHKI = aktiv/Werte=01
TASTER_FBD = aktiv/Werte=01

Fob Button 3: big hatch
Fob Button 4: Small boot lid

Interior Button 1: Big Hatch
No button 2. 

Looks like nich_activ makes the big hatch work, where as aktiv = small boot lid operation.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. I discovered it yesterday, installed everything, built a cable and this morning, I was able to do my first successful coding to my F10 530d (enabled HUD Turn Signals, disabled Camera Disclaimer and removed SV-Speedlimit).
One thing I'm really interested in is adding tethered Internet to the CIC (SA 614). Anyone who can tell what to do ? Is it simply adding SA 614 to the SALAPA List and removing BMW Assist or is there some more to do ? By the way I'm living in Luxembourg, EU, where Internet is available from stock (althoug I didn't order it). Currently, my car doesn't have any Internet features running.
And : is there any danger when adding/removing an FA or could I run into severe problems ?
Many thanks for all of your help.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is what I have

CAS -- 3002 CLM -- REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT -- aktiv/Werte=01
CAS -- 3002 CLM -- REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY -- aktiv/Werte=01
CAS -- 3002 CLM -- OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN -- nicht_aktiv/Werte=00
CAS -- 3002 CLM -- OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR - aktiv/Werte=01
HKFM -- 3010_HKLBEDIENUNG -- SCH_FBD -- aktiv/Werte=01
HKFM -- 3010_HKLBEDIENUNG -- SCH_TOEHKI -- nicht_aktiv/Werte=00
HKFM -- 3010_HKLBEDIENUNG -- TASTER_FBD --nicht_aktiv/Werte=00

One thing, I do not have USE_FBD4 in CAS. mine is in HKFM and here is the parameter for mine. assuming it is the same?

HKFM -- 3010_HKLBEDIENUNG -- USE_FBD4 -- aktiv/Werte=01

Rather off topic from this boot thing. for the Air Con, if anyone wants your A/C to remeber to stay off when you powered it off last time you turn off the car key, here is the parameter:

IHKA -- 3000 IHKA_Codierdaten -- OFF_MEMORY -- aktiv (My Original was Nicht_Atkitv)



shawnsheridan said:


> @All F07 Owners (& F11's) (i.e. @ello888; @1STBimmer; @dmunz; etc.)
> Folks, help me understand the coding of the F07 Hatches as it relates to the dash button(s) and fob buttons. To that end, I would like to complete the attached Grid and examine what is common, and what differs in the coding as it relates to your current functionality. Thanks.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

1st bimmer

can you tell me what does your say for this?

CAS --> 3002 CLM --> OPEN_BTL_RSCR_MUTEX

Mine is aktiv/Werte=01

thanks. not sure if related but like to compare this as well.



1STBimmer said:


> @shawn
> Here are the values that you requested.
> 
> REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT= aktiv/Werte=01
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@yreiser;
Welcome! So you found this thread, and within one day, you downloaded everything, made a cable, and coded you car. That is awesome! :thumbup:

As for SA 614, since you are in Luxembourg, EU where Internet is available, you have an advantage over us, where a European VIN needs to be programmed into the COMBOX to trick the BMW Portal into thinking the car is in a supported country. I can't say for sure, but you should just have to add Internet, and Remove BMW assist from the VO, and then code the CMB_MEDIA module, via CODE (Not CODE FDL). Can you try that, and report back if it is successful?


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, half of my problem is solved.

I coded my car the same as 1stBimmer. that is 

REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT= aktiv/Werte=01
REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY = nicht_aktiv/Werte=00
OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN= aktiv/Werte=01
USE_FBD4=nicht_aktiv/Werte=00
OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR=nicht_aktiv/Werte=00

SCH_FBD = aktiv/Werte=01
SCH_TOEHKI = aktiv/Werte=01
TASTER_FBD = aktiv/Werte=01

Now my inside button can open the BIG hatch. However, it cannot close! 1stBimmer, can you confirm you can close? any idea which parameter it would be?

also, my key, now the 4th button open the small hatch while the 3rd button open the big hatch. howeve rthe funny thing is that I cannot close the hatch using the 3rd button, I have to press the 4th button to close the big hatch! any idea which parameter would swap this 2 keys close function?


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

parts coding question?

because my CID did not come with my car, when I do a Read CPS, it comes up with ??????? as opposed to my VIN like any other parts.

any idea where I can EDIT this CPS thing? I think it is this problem that keeps triggering my ISIS/D a code that my CID is not coded for this car!

Read CPS can be found in Expert mode -- Coding -- Coding -- Read CPS

thanks


----------



## jgscott987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just built my cable and am looking forward to coding. One quick question on the cable, pins 4 and 5 are shown to be grounded. Is this grounded to the car or to the laptop? I assumed the car, but turns out that pins 4 and 5 are ground pins in the ODB2 spec, so they are already grounded to the car...

Upon further thought, my guess is that the foil cable shield (if you have one) would connect to these pins...

A big thanks to the pioneers experimenting with all of this!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@jgscott987;
Pins 4 & 5 on the ODBC are tied to the Shield on the RJ45. Many people have not bothered with it and have only connected the 4 Transmit / Receive lines.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ello888;

First, the Trunk / Hatch close takes a while before it begins working. Did you leave the vehicle off for an hour or so before testing the Close functionality?

1STBimmer had both USE_FBD4 and OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR listed, and now you do too, as aktiv / Werte=0*0*. Are you sure this isn't Werte=0*1*?

Did you change all 4 (or 6 depending on the above aktiv / Werte=0*0* setting) of these parameters at once? It is best to change one at a time, and then test, to gauge the actual impact.

So if I understand correctly, now the Big Hatch Opens with Fob Button 3 and Closes with Fob Button 4, which is opposite as it was, and the Dash Button opens the Big Hatch, also opposite as it was, and Fob Button 4 Closes the Big hatch.

Before these changes, did either the Dash Button or Buttons 3 or 4 on the Fob close anything?


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @ello888;
> 
> First, the Trunk / Hatch close takes a while before it begins working. Did you leave the vehicle off for an hour or so before testing the Close functionality?
> 
> ...


Again interjecting as an F07 owner who is not set up for coding yet...

My Fob buttons do not close anything. I tried to read back through and can't figgure out if @ello888's fob has been coded for this or if it is stock. If he coded a change then my comment is pointless. Sorry.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys, still not able to make TPMS work ... I only get PSI and F, but no numbers next to it. I remember someone else (alex_c) also couldn't make his work, but we found out he had Nitrogen in his tires and assumed that could be why. I have regular air in mine, I've tried resetting it multiple times, have activated and de-activated "RDC_Safety" multiple times, but still nothing. Any thoughts? I've not tried to deactivate "RDC" on its own, worried it might screw something up, but have you guys?


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I just got a GT as a loaner, it's a 550 2011 and the fob works exactly opposite as my GT! (2012) so as soon as I have time I'm plugging it on to e-sys and start looking at those ecu's.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@ello888, @shawn, 

The large hatch opens and closes with the same button on the fob. (Button 3).


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @yreiser;
> Welcome! So you found this thread, and within one day, you downloaded everything, made a cable, and coded you car. That is awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> As for SA 614, since you are in Luxembourg, EU where Internet is available, you have an advantage over us, where a European VIN needs to be programmed into the COMBOX to trick the BMW Portal into thinking the car is in a supported country. I can't say for sure, but you should just have to add Internet, and Remove BMW assist from the VO, and then code the CMB_MEDIA module, via CODE (Not CODE FDL). Can you try that, and report back if it is successful?


Ok, but what do you mean exactly with CODE (Not FDL), since, till now, I only know about how to code FDL?


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I have a Coding Cable that works for the f10 $50 shipped (USA only). I tested it and everything. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Folks

Let us not use this thread for classifieds...thats not the purpose of thsi thread....No offense to any one!.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

---


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yreiser said:


> Ok, but what do you mean exactly with CODE (Not FDL), since, till now, I only know about how to code FDL?


The Code button is just to the left of the Code FDL button.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@clutchlee;
Why are you selling your cable? Do you have another one? With people making their own or getting them from Sean for $15, it will be hard to move in here for $50.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@dmunz;
For opening, what do your current Dash Button(s) and Fob Buttons 3 & 4 open?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ISTBimmer;
For both USE_FBD4 and OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR listed, you wrote aktiv / Werte=0*0*.

Are you sure this isn't Werte=0*1*?


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @dmunz;
> For opening, what do your current Dash Button(s) and Fob Buttons 3 & 4 open?


I don't have any dash buttons. I have a hatch button on the floor panel (near whe the OBD port is). It opens the big hatch.

Fob 3 opens the big hatch. . 
Fob 4 opens the small lid (this is described in the manual.)

Nothing closes the hatch as far as I know.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I had a friend who installed LED reverse lights for whatever reason I dont know why! lol Anyway he is getting bulb errors for the reverse lights. I tried to look in the FRM module to try and code out the warm and cold checks for the reverse lights but for the life of me I could not find it...Does anyone know what I need to do to remove that specific bulb error. I tried to look for a similar line to the E90s but I could not find anything kaltueberwachung_rl (warm check reverse light) Anyone can help I would appreciate it!


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks shawn

I believe I have the exact same settine as 1stBimmer posted, that is 00 where it shoud be or 01 where it should be. I will repost here but if incorrect, please let me know? sorry, bad eye

REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY -- nicht_aktiv/Werte=00 (Original aktiv/Werte=01)
OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN -- aktiv/Werte=01 (Original nicht_aktiv/Werte=00)
OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR -- nicht_aktiv/Werte=00 (Original aktiv/Werte=01)
SCH_TOEHKI -- aktiv/Werte=01 (Original nicht_aktiv/Werte=00)
TASTER_FBD -- aktiv/Werte=01 (Original nicht_aktiv/Werte=00)
USE_FBD4 -- nicht_aktiv/Werte=00 (ORIGINAL aktiv/Werte=01)
SCH_FBD -- aktiv/Werte=01 (Original aktiv/Werte=01)
REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT -- aktiv/Werte=01 (Original aktiv/Werte=01)

I am also glad that 1stBimmer now see what I mean with the loaner!

someone asked was my car coded by factory with fob to open the big and small hatch, answer is YES, my car did come coded that way. My problem was that the button inside the car, factory coding was to open small hatch which is pointless.

After the above changes put in, I now have:

1) inside car button open the big hatch (used to be open small hatch)
2) 3rd button on fob open the big hatch (used to be open small hatch)
3) 4th button on fob open the small hatch (used to be open small hatch)
4) 4th button on fob close the big hatch (same as before)

I would like to have a (5) which is inside car button CLOSE the big hatch. If I can swap the fob close so that 3rd button close the big hatch instead of the 4th, I will be more happier but as-is is just as good.

shawn, got your point about coding one at a time but I was on battery at the time and didn't want the car on battery too long. Couldn't find a plut to plug me charger in at the time...



shawnsheridan said:


> @ello888;
> 
> First, the Trunk / Hatch close takes a while before it begins working. Did you leave the vehicle off for an hour or so before testing the Close functionality?
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ello888;

In Ref:

3) 4th button on fob open the *small *hatch (used to be open* small *hatch)

I think you meant (used to be open* big *hatch), correct?

Are you positive you have HKFM / 3010 HKL_BEDIENUNG / SCH_FBD enabled, as that should work the interior button for closing?

As for the car charge issue....I code my car in my driveway with the Engine Running.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks shawn. much appreciated for following up

Yes, I meant:

3) 4th button on fob open the small hatch (used to be open/close BIG hatch)

SCH_FBD should be active 01. see attached



shawnsheridan said:


> ello888;
> 
> In Ref:
> 
> ...


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

i was afraid that having the car ignation on, and have module coding which involve reseting and rebooting module, will lead to system error.

i guess you proved it won't!



shawnsheridan said:


> ello888;
> 
> In Ref:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

ello888,

The button inside my car opens AND closes the big hatch, we'll find a way to get it to work like that on yours.
Also...my 3rd button on the fob opens and closes the big hatch as well. Button #4 only opens the small hatch (and is also now the panic button, btw). 

EVERYTHING in the loaner (and presumably yours too) works opposite of mine. On mine, the button in the middle of the trunk lid opens the big hatch, the one to the right opens the boot lid...On the loaner it works the exact opposite, which means everything is programmable. 

I already read the cafs' on the loaner but havent had time to sit down and look at them side by side with mine...Probably will get some clarity once I can do that. (I already coded the digital speed on the loaner because it doesn't have a hud :rofl


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

@shawn:

Glad to know that I'm not the only one!! The GT not so much, but the X5 will start throwing the 'low battery' error after being hooked up for maybe 10 minutes so I resorted to keeping it running while I code it. :thumbup:



shawnsheridan said:


> ello888;
> 
> As for the car charge issue....I code my car in my driveway with the Engine Running.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone messed around with bulb error checks. I would explore this if I had the car but I was only able to have access with it for 1/2 hour. On a side note I was Able to code rear trunk opening and closing with keyfob. I bugged out as the first time I attempted to code it, when it finished the coding fdl it gave me two errors. I was nervous. I went back into the module and for some reason the codes didn't take effect, so I did it again and this time after pressing code FDL it finished without errors. Went immediately to try it out And it worked! I was so relieved. I have no idea why the first time around it didn't work.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually keep mine with CTEK with supply mode. Assume that is enough juice to code and not having to use battery

I also just charged my battery last keek so my 20 mins of coding last night hopefully won't cause issue.

Can the CAF be exported to an excel so that a formula can be used to vlookup and compare?

Doing by the eye is a pain.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Coding with error was probably car went back to off mode, I.e. not turned on. I had a number of this issue and realise while cluster lights was on, the yellow engine light was off hence car weren't turned on this not coded


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

1stBimmer, wow just noted one more difference then. On mine, the button on the right of the trunk open the big hatch. The middle button open the small hatch.

Frankly, I am fine with all the buttons. In fact changing them would make me forget which is which. So if I can reverse the key fob to original, I will be happy.

All I want now is close on the inside button.

So 1stbimmer, can I confirm you have all that you needed and liked in your trunk operation? Big/small trunk, inside/key fob switch?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@ISTBimmer,

What is your CAS / 3002 CLM / OPEN_BTL_RSCR_MUTEX set to?

I should have a look at @dmunz's GT this Sunday, so that will give us some more F07 data to stew over.

I assume you have an E70. What are you coding your X5 with? NCS Expert?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Folks,

We had a nice Coding Session in H-Town today. :grouphug: 

I think there were 8 of us total, with 3 of us coding. Unfortunately, because we all live on Hell's 1/2 acre, we gathered under a large bank's covered parking area to escape the sun, and that didn't create much of a photo op. My 535i, and one 535i GT were awash in a sea of 550's, and one drop dead gorgeous MY 2012 650i Vert. 

Take aways:

- Sport Displays will not work with the N63 Engine, and that includes the 650i. It's hopeless.
- TPMS continues to be hit or miss, working for some, and not for others, with no known commonality in cases where it does not work. There's hope though.
- My next F10 will have a HUD with the Extended Black Panel (wasn't available in 10/10) and the Side/Top View Cameras.
- If I hit the lottery, scratch my next F10 as I am getting an F13 650i or M6. :wow:


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah F12 are drop dead gorgeous especially with the upgraded Nappa leather. The upgraded LEDs headlights are insane. It's a work of beauty. My fully loaded E93 looks bland after driving it, coding it and admiring it! Lol


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

quick question guys, Has anyone used a laptop running windows XP to do the coding ?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Windows XP is fine


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry multi posts just want to make sure you read this

OK Guys this is how we can get the SLI working

1) ICM----->3000 Daten, F8----->C_KBV_KAFAS2_verbaut (Change to verbaut)

2) Replace Kafas (CAFD_00000122) with kafas2(CAFD_00000BD5)

This is it! i need all the help i can get here boys.

Can some body tell us how can we flash the issue with a different file


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Mobileum said:


> Tried HUD_M, and got a new menu item in HUD display settings. It was not possible to mark the selection (pic. 1)
> 
> Tried HUD_Distance_INFO. This altered the display in HUD and a new meu item, but I could not find out what it actually did (pic. 2-3)
> 
> Sorry for crap pics.


I did a search in three modules - Kombi, HUD and HU_CIC, searching for Drive (to identify MDrive), HUD and Sport (to identify M-Sport).

I surfaced a number of things:
HUD_M Change to Aktiv, adds M HUD on HUD Menu
M_Drive Change to Aktiv adds M Drive 1 and M Drive 2 to Main menu
HUD_Variante - possibility to change from AG to Motorsport. I did not do this because I ran out of time, but I think it is worth trying this.
MDrive_Ruecko changed to Aktiv (don't know what it does)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar,
How do you know with certainty, have you done so and got it to work?
Where does kafas2 (CAFD_00000BD5) originate from? A different Chassis?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shawn,

I havent done anything ...i want to know how to do it.... I want how to flash the ECU with a different CAf file

Yes that CAFD is from F30 (Svache) and i believe F10 also has one ... I went through all the available CAF file in 46.3 there are four CAF can be for different chasis or different version for same Chasis....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Mobi,

Can you lease let me know the CAF file for Module ICM?

I dont see it in your CAF files you gave me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@DreamCar,
I think this is where "Code" comes in as opposed to "Code FDL", but I don't know the prerequisites. @mjgood might, as I think he went down this road when he retrofitted and tried to code 6NR.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> @DreamCar,
> I think this is where "Code" comes in as opposed to "Code FDL", but I don't know the prerequisites. @mjgood might, as I think he went down this road when he retrofitted and tried to code 6NR.


I made the mistake of accidentally pressing code on the Kombi today. After that I got a check engine light. Then I did a software reverse through the CIC, and then update through the USB, and that got rid of the check engine light.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I made the mistake of accidentally pressing code on the Kombi today. After that I got a check engine light. Then I did a software reverse through the CIC, and then update through the USB, and that got rid of the check engine light.


I through a CEL when I was messing with the KOMBI, KFAS and HU_CIC. I dont know which one actually threw it but sounds like it's the KOMBI. Anyway, it went away in 48 hours.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Mobileum said:


> Tried HUD_M, and got a new menu item in HUD display settings. It was not possible to mark the selection (pic. 1)
> 
> Tried HUD_Distance_INFO. This altered the display in HUD and a new meu item, but I could not find out what it actually did (pic. 2-3)
> 
> Sorry for crap pics.


Chaps, I ran out of time today, and tomorrow I have to go to dealer for service and then catch a flight to San Diego.

However if someone else has time to do this, I would like to test the following for M-HUD:
HU-CIC HUD_M value=Aktiv
HU-CIC MDrive value=Aktiv
Kombi Hud_Variante value=Motorsport

Then go to HUD>Displayed Information>M HUD

If that doesn't work, try deselecting everything else and then selecting M HUD.

If it doesn't work, we will need to find a way to activate M Mode without it knowing.

The challenge is that the M_Mode switch toggles between M HUD and normal HUD. If we need to be able to make that toggle then we may be out of luck.

Also Mobileum - You should ask the German company how they switch between M HUD and Regular HUD without an M Mode button on the steering wheel?


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @yreiser;
> So, with the "Browser Enabled", are you getting the Full BMW Live as follows?
> - Web browser
> - News
> ...


Only Web Browser.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

Griffin 27 said:


> quick question guys, Has anyone used a laptop running windows XP to do the coding ?


Yes. I use a 10 year old Toshiba Laptop with 1GB Ram and XP SP3. Works very well.


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

Griffin 27 said:


> quick question guys, Has anyone used a laptop running windows XP to do the coding ?


Yes I use a virtualbox XP machine with my Macbook Pro.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Mobileum said:


> Here is a list of coding options from the German company. Its in German, but you figure it out....


Just wondering.. any chance you can get this for the F30 as well?


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

yreiser said:


> Yes. I use a 10 year old Toshiba Laptop with 1GB Ram and XP SP3. Works very well.


Great thanks, just checking my only laptop is running XP. sad I know....


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Griffin 27 said:


> Great thanks, just checking my only laptop is running XP. sad I know....


Not so bad, in fact until today these type of tools (like esys) which Depend on external communication are much more stable in xp environments. Though when using a network interface most of those troubles are resolved..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Stealth.Pilot;
I think it was just a coincidence, and that the CEL vanished on its own. Undoing the software through the CIC and then running the upgrade again only affects the COMBOX multimedia (MX) and telematics (TX) software, which should have no effect on KOMBI.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@aceman67,
Also, read my Post # 628:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6846671&postcount=628


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Guys Great thread guys. Im from e90post and pointed this way for f10 coding. i read the thread and made the cable and cable checks out correctly with my vin. I have 1 issue though. My target box is empty

I downloaded the 2_46.3 psdzdata and put the files in the places the doc in e-sys told me to. im not sure where to check next


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@park828;
Copy all "psdzdata" subfolders (all 7 Folders) to "C:\ESysData \psdzdata\folders_1-7"

AND:

Copy the contents of the "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe" folder into the "C:\ESysData\SWE" folder.


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

7 folders? i see only 6

extlibs
kiswb
mainseries
mapping
security
swe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats fine. One was an empty temp folder. So you put them in both locations, correct, and your ESysData folder is about 28 Gb in size? 

Did you go into E-Sys OPTIONS=>SETTINGS=>PROGRAM TAB=>DIRECTORIES and set the PSDZdata path to to C:\ESysData?


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

my esysdata folder is

28.4 GB (30,501,923,981 bytes)
14,782 Files, 100 Folders


and still no go...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

...and did you go into E-Sys OPTIONS=>SETTINGS=>PROGRAM TAB=>DIRECTORIES and set the PSDZdata path to to C:\ESysData?


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

and data path is correct.


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

datapath.


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

this is on a 7 x64 pro if it makes a difference.


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

Team,

In my case, I am running E-Sys from a virtual Windows 7 (x86). The "psdzdata" folder in my case sits on the Mac side, and in E-sys, I just simply mapped it correctly to the network share folder where on the Mac side I have these files. The two screenshots show you what I have in E-Sys and what I have in the padzdata folder structure (park828, notice the duplicate copy of the SWE folder content)! In addition to the above, I have the the EST key sitting on the Mac side (see screenshot) as well.

So, the point I'm making here is that it doesn't matter where the files are stored. So long as you have the right folder structure (and duplicate SWE folder content) everything will work fine.

By the way, I'd like to express my gratitude to all who've dedicated their time and effort into "jailbreak/unlocking" these cars and in essence "finishing" the car's options. If I can be of any assistance, I am at your service!

-Ali


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

there has to be something im doing wrong... i started fresh setup in xp mode and still no go... same issues.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@park828;
I am running Win7, 64 Bit with no problems.

E-Sys is acting like it can not find the PSDZdata files. That said, the E-Sys data path looks correctly set at C:\ESysData.

So, confirm that you have the following 2 folders (the exact full paths), and tell me the size of each swe folder?

C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe
C:\ESysData\SWE

Also, make sure that there is a "Dist" folder in each of the Chassis (F01/F10/F25) folders etc.:
e.g. "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_12_03_511\odx\dist"


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

i dont have those "dist" folders


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

OKOK! i created a newfolder called dist for the f10 and now i can see it. great! i can't wait to get off work and try it out! awesome guys! thank you so much


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

just as a btw... i download the 45.1 and 46.3 data files and both DID not have the dist folders... was that explained somewhere these folders were supposed to be manually created?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's explained in my 16 step installation guide, that is included in the E-Sys 3.18.4 package I put together. I'm not sure where you got your E-Sys from though.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@nucleotide;
It's good to know you can virtualize and run this on a Mac, with out having an Ethernet port issues. If you could write up a How-To-Guide to be added to post one, that would be great for other MAC users.


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's explained in my 16 step installation guide, that is included in the E-Sys 3.18.4 package I put together. I'm not sure where you got your E-Sys from though.


I dont remember where i downloaded it. i thought i got it from one of the many links on this thread.

Thank you and let me go play and hopefully be able to help others too!

Byong.


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

Instructions for setting this up on a Mac is attached.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Nucleodite,

thanks for the document added to the first post


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys shall we move to our new home!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175

Let us move to the new location... we have more flexibility and dont have post everything in the same thread


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*The End.*

@All,

42,313 views, 1,464 posts, and 59 pages, all in less than 30 days. All I can say is, :wow:.

The purpose of this thread was to basically bring coding of the F10, and by extension all the newer F-Series Chassis, out of the wilderness, and I have no doubt that was achieved. As evidenced, we had a meet here in Houston this Sunday, and 3 out of 8 of us were coding, and I think 4 others already had the software and were waiting on cables. Mission accomplished. :thumbup:

And while it has been a great run, with this thread growing far beyond anyone's imagination, sadly it has simply become too broad in focus and no longer manageable at this size. 

As a result, we (Sean, DreamCar, and myself) petitioned the Bimmerfest Admins for our own BMW Coding and Programming section, and they were kind enough to oblige us. This will allow for threads geared around specific topics like E-Sys, F10, F30, BMW Apps, Speed Limit Info, M-Hud, etc., and make it easy for people to find specific information.

To that end, I am officially unsubscribing from here, and will now be monitoring the BMW Coding and Programming section via Feed Demon for specific topics of interest to me.

For those with an RSS News Reader, here is the news feed:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=175

Thanks to all that contributed here, and I hope to see you there.

Shawn


----------



## lordcruiser (Jun 8, 2010)

I would love to have this done to my car. Any body live in the midwest?


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

lordcruiser said:


> I would love to have this done to my car. Any body live in the midwest?


See the thread at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

@Dreamcar: Yeah I posted in the old thread (in the F10 forums), it's the following: North America Premium 2012, v.112111.2.18


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

_I have a question that might sound silly. What state is the car supposed to be in ? I know should not be off. Mine if is on, but without starting the engine, after a few minutes I am loosing the connection with it. I just want to make sure: the car should be on with the engine running ?_

I got my question answered. The engine should be started.


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

gspannu said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> *Having had multiple requests for the FTP link, I am posting the link here itself.
> 
> ...


Any chance This FTP goes back alive?


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

john mclane said:


> Any chance This FTP goes back alive?


Apologies, guys.

When I put up the FTP site link, I just got hit by too many downloaders. (Good thing as many members did get the files - but bad news as my ISP did not like it).

I have tried to put it up a few times again, and the ISP always shuts it down.

My suggestion is to get a Rapidshare Pro account (its only about $10/ £7 or so), get the links from this forum and you should have your download in a couple of hours&#8230;

Once again, sorry that I cannot help further - I have received stern warnings from my ISP about hosting files that I do not own&#8230;.


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys, don't remember if we've covered this before or not, but I have a dumb question: can I use my 46.3 data files to code for people who have old software? or maybe pre-global software update? There are a couple people asking for my help in Chicago and I want to make sure I'm able to do it if they don't have the Global Update.

Thanks!


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey guys, don't remember if we've covered this before or not, but I have a dumb question: can I use my 46.3 data files to code for people who have old software? or maybe pre-global software update? There are a couple people asking for my help in Chicago and I want to make sure I'm able to do it if they don't have the Global Update.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grilodan said:


> Hey guys, don't remember if we've covered this before or not, but I have a dumb question: can I use my 46.3 data files to code for people who have old software? or maybe pre-global software update? There are a couple people asking for my help in Chicago and I want to make sure I'm able to do it if they don't have the Global Update.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes..it's no problem. It's only a problem the other way, when the car has newer software than your E-Sys PSDZdata files.


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to all the contributors to this thread, I will be doing my first coding this weekend on my 2012 535i, My question is I would like the steps how to backup all my car current coding before I make any changes, and also how would I restore my backup if my car is gonna be service by the dealer?. (Will be serviced for hesitation bug). Thanks


----------



## Ray_S (Jun 29, 2012)

Have followed the topic some while, my cable is on its way, got the files already. Great thread!

Now, my first questions already:

1. has anyone been able to disable the speed limiter of the car itself? I mean the DME value which limts the car to 250 kph? Not to confuse with any speed warnings... 
(I know it will mostly have a meaning in Germany ...  )
2. Did I get it right that I can enable digital tach in my dash? (Have the extended cockpit version, thus all you can order but no HUD)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@mrbombastic;
To backup of the CAFD files from your car, as soon as you start reading the CAFD files from your car, E-Sys automatically stores the files into "C:\ESysData\CAF". All you need to do is to copy these files and store them somewhere safe. It's best is to make a new copy, and keep all previous ones, every time you want to code, this way you always have a copy of the last working version.

User April1 created this nice batch file to do just that:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6916623&postcount=21

It will take all the files in C:\ESysData\CAF and move them to a Time & Date Stamped Folder based on the Batch Execution run time.

Also, you should read this document:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328372&d=1339151911


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Ray_S;

In the F10 DME, there was an specific code to disable the speed limiter, but I can't remember off the top of my head what it was. If you can't find it, you can try adding S231A DELETION VMAX (250 km/h limitation) to the VO order, and recode (CODE not CODE FDL) the DME module.

As for the dash, you can enable Digital Speed, not Digital Tach.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*Folks, this thread was abandoned for a reason.

You will have better luck posting follow up questions to this thread here at our new BMW Coding and Programming home:*

*http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175 :thumbup:*


----------



## john mclane (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you guy know where to find a concise VO/FA list? I find info scattered, very little condensed on F1x series
Perhaps we could collaborate and make it a sticky worthy post...


----------

